# New YSL shopping tote - thoughts??



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! Has anyone seen this new large shopping tote? I've been looking for a simple, classic leather black tote and this one fits the bill. The price isn't terrible at under $1,000. My fear is that the soft calf leather will show scratches like crazy. I would use this for work and travel. What do you YSL experts think of this tote? Pic borrowed from the YSL web site. TIA!


----------



## Kyokei

Saw this in person and it was nice! The leather was very smooth. The downside of it to me was that it didn't zip close. I know that's not a concern for many people but living in NYC I like bags to feel very secure... But if you feel safe with it, I think it's a very classy bag that will go with just about anything. Can be dressed up or down and the price is very good too.

I've read a lot about scratches showing on YSL smooth leather though so hopefully someone who owns this can contribute about that.


----------



## Laurdewit

Does anyone know how the interior of this bag looks like? Are there any pockets? or is it just one big hole?


----------



## llogie

I have an older version of this bag.  Mine is reversible (yellow leather on one side and black canvas/yellow leather combo on the other).  It is an open bag but it lies pretty flat against the body when carried.  I've never felt it was a problem and my Gucci swing tote actually has a bigger opening.  The small bag is nice.  It is detachable so you can use it like a clutch.  I use my bag for work when I have files to carry.  For me it is too big for everyday use.


----------



## nvie

I'm also eyeing this bag versus the LV Neverfull. I checked both measurements, quote similar. I'm not sure if I should just get it. Would definitely like to see more pics.


----------



## Jazzy_B

I just saw those today, for the price I do not think it's bad at all. I really want to see a good comparison vs the Neverfull GM. If it's big, I really want one.


----------



## lillyxoxo

Not a massive fan.


----------



## gmiff

I spotted this I love it. I've got a lv neverfull GM but I love the simplistic look of this, and I'm surprised by the price for Saint Laurent, £590?! Extremely good! On the website only dark beige is available, I was hoping to get the dark grey. I've yet to see it in person though! Hoping to get it when I go to Paris in April x


----------



## mia1981

I'm planning on getting the neverfull gm in a few weeks, but I saw this bag yesterday on nordstrom.com and also the YSL website. I think I'm more in favorable of this bag because it's not flashy and I like the soft leather. It's only available for pre order though


----------



## Laurdewit

Just looked on the website and apparently only the dark grey is available online for now, which means I have to travel to Paris to get this bag in black leather.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Thanks to everyone that shared their thoughts on this tote. I'm still undecided. Anyone out there that's purchased this bag and can give insight as to how delicate (or not) the leather is? TIA!


----------



## mashedpotato

Designerhbgirl said:


> Thanks to everyone that shared their thoughts on this tote. I'm still undecided. Anyone out there that's purchased this bag and can give insight as to how delicate (or not) the leather is? TIA!


Hi, you can research on google details of the bag and maybe some reviews about it.


----------



## CharlotteE

I have this bag (in the Bordeaux / wine / burgundy color --- seems like ysl / saks / nm all call it something different!)

I've only used it once or twice but I'm happy with it for the price. It's pretty floppy / unstructured when empty, very lightweight.

 It doesn't seem as smooth and scratchable as I thought it might be. As far as my other bags go, I'd say it's definitely going to hold up better than mansur gavriel or the really smooth nappa leather bags (like the inside of my prada double) but not as well as something like LV canvas or prada saffiano. You can see from the picture that the leather has a bit of texture to it. I'm new to YSL so can't really compare to their other bags. 

In terms of quality I don't think it's anything more special than your average leather tote from
Nordstrom (just was looking for an example and the Madewell transport tote seems like a fair comparison). You're definitely paying for the name printed on the bag. I'm going to keep it though because this is my favorite fall color ever and it is lightweight and will go with everything. 

Hope that and picture helps. let me know if you have other qs!


----------



## CharlotteE

And a close up in better lighting.


----------



## lara0112

CharlotteE said:


> I have this bag (in the Bordeaux / wine / burgundy color --- seems like ysl / saks / nm all call it something different!)
> 
> I've only used it once or twice but I'm happy with it for the price. It's pretty floppy / unstructured when empty, very lightweight.
> 
> It doesn't seem as smooth and scratchable as I thought it might be. As far as my other bags go, I'd say it's definitely going to hold up better than mansur gavriel or the really smooth nappa leather bags (like the inside of my prada double) but not as well as something like LV canvas or prada saffiano. You can see from the picture that the leather has a bit of texture to it. I'm new to YSL so can't really compare to their other bags.
> 
> In terms of quality I don't think it's anything more special than your average leather tote from
> Nordstrom (just was looking for an example and the Madewell transport tote seems like a fair comparison). You're definitely paying for the name printed on the bag. I'm going to keep it though because this is my favorite fall color ever and it is lightweight and will go with everything.
> 
> Hope that and picture helps. let me know if you have other qs!



thanks for your review and pics - looking at it up close it seems indeed less sensitive than their other leathers!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CharlotteE said:


> And a close up in better lighting.


Thank you so very much for the pics and information! It looks like the leather will be pretty durable. I love the color of your tote !


----------



## ChanelChap

CharlotteE said:


> I have this bag (in the Bordeaux / wine / burgundy color --- seems like ysl / saks / nm all call it something different!)
> 
> I've only used it once or twice but I'm happy with it for the price. It's pretty floppy / unstructured when empty, very lightweight.
> 
> Hope that and picture helps. let me know if you have other qs!



The color looks AMAZING. How is the inside? How much can it carry? Mod pics?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Has anyone seen this new large shopping tote? I've been looking for a simple, classic leather black tote and this one fits the bill. The price isn't terrible at under $1,000. My fear is that the soft calf leather will show scratches like crazy. I would use this for work and travel. What do you YSL experts think of this tote? Pic borrowed from the YSL web site. TIA!


Love this tote classic


----------



## lms910

This bag was super interesting to me as my Celine Cabas Phantom gets VERY heavy for being a "lightweight" tote.  As far as the leather goes, this feels much more durable than the Celine Pebbled leather which I feel was already getting beat up in a couple months.  I did a fingernail scratch test and NOTHING...the leather looks smooth but has a rough finish like saffiano leather.  It is also VERY lightweight!  I'm going to do a test run when I get home to see what fits, etc, but so far looks like a keeper!  Also got it on netaporter for $950 with no tax .


----------



## CharlotteE

I will definitely post a picture of what it can hold and mayyyybe mod shots soon. Keep meaning to do it but currently about 8 months pregnant and motivation is lacking. Haha.


----------



## sylwia

This bag seems to be really good work tote. Please, mode pics


----------



## christy555

it's like a copy of celine's cabas bag


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Would love to see some mod pics that show how much it will hold


----------



## virtualmk

I received mine yesterday in black color, purchased from Bergdorf Goodman online ( there is no tax since there is no actual store in my state), i am very happy with the bag, perfect size, not heavy, looks very classic, glad i made the purchase without knowing how the inside of the bag would look like. the zip pouch that comes with it is also very nice. definitely worth the price consider LV neverful is like over $1200 now. and this can be everyday bag too.


----------



## rhm

I was just browsing Bergdorf's Saint Laurent section and saw the crocodile print version like the picture. I think I am in love... Wish the price tag was a bit lower but for the brand and the scratch resistant leather like this, I wouldn't mind paying a bit more than the LV neverfull which is canvas. I think size comparison wise, the width is the same as LV nf gm but height is that of the mm size.


----------



## aleksandras

I would really appreciate mod shots of this bag, please!


----------



## OsloChic

This bag really got my interested! Very nice price for YSL, but I´m holding out for more colors for sure! 

Here´s a link to their EU-site, if it´s accessible elsewhere of course, where a model carries it over her shoulder. Personally I like a good sized tote and it´s not exactly huge.  http://www.ysl.com/no/shop-product/...45267147nj.html#dept=shoulder bag_bags_women_


----------



## GemLivia

I ordered this the tote in black from net a porter and it arrived this morning. I absolutely love the simplisticness of the bag and the price is what drew me to it but I'm still unsure whether or not to keep it. It's quite a floppy bag and the security aspect concerns me a little as someone could quite easily slip their hand in. The little pouch on the inside would fit in my phone and a card holder nicely but if I wanted to take my large purse out with me it wouldn't fit so I'd be paranoid about it getting stolen. I'd love to here some of your opinions on the bag to help make up my mind.


----------



## GemLivia

Here's a mod shot for all you asking for it. As you can see it's quite a large bag so it will fit plenty in it. If you would like anymore pictures just let me know


----------



## Starkitten777

Hi everyone,

I am new to Purseforum and this is my first post. I'm so happy to find all you fellow bag lovers!! I have just bought this Saint Laurent shopping tote in tan from matches fashion and am over the moon with it. When I first took it out of the packaging I was a little surprised by the floppiness of it, but I packed it with some stuff, like the typical things I might carry in it and am really happy. The little zipped pouch is really sweet too, and I like the YSL charm that's in the leather fob on the front. I would recommend this bag to anyone who is interested in it, I think it's really classic and a great work bag, and will wear quite well as it doesn't seem too fragile. I was surprised at the price - it seems very good for Saint Laurent.

I hope that helps anyone who is thinking of buying the shopping tote


----------



## sylwia

I had been eyeing this bag for a some time and earlier today I finally pulled the trigger. I bought black one. It is simple, minimalistic (I love its simplicity), without flashing logos (fob is really discreet as well as gold stamp). Size is prefect for caring all necessities. Leather seems sturdy enough without being thick and rigid (and I believe it is not too prone to scratches). It is light, what is really important. And of course - this bag is simply pretty


----------



## Sissi_

I saw the bag at Galeries Lafayettes in Nice and fell immediately in love. I had been looking for a work bag for a long time, but all the bags were either too flashy, too pricey etc. But this was it. I didn't buy it until two days ago when I finally pulled the trigger at MyTheresa, but I am so looking forward to receiving the bag. 






I didn't really find the bag to be floppy, but my only concern is how much weight I will be able to put in the bag. I would like to carry my work laptop in it, but I'm not sure how it will hold. what do you think? 


How have you protected your bag? Did you spray it?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ok, I'm supposed to be on a serious ban. But I started this thread to find out about this tote and now I've pulled the trigger and bought one in black. It really is the perfect work tote. I can carry my laptop, files, makeup case, umbrella, wallet and all of the other things that are normally in my purse. It's quite roomy! Very glad I got it!


----------



## ChanelChap

I tried it on at Barneys yesterday. I thought the size would end up being the same as a St. Louis PM or Neverfull MM, and I was surprised to discover that it's smaller. I don't think it could hold my 13-inch computer.

The leather is terrific, though, and lightyears better than the leather on the SL Duffle and Reversible Tote. It's good to see that the house thought about wear on these bags. It's nice that the pouch can be carried by itself, too, whereas the pouch part of the reversible tote always had the little string sewn onto it.


----------



## Sissi_

Regarding the size, I got mine the other day and it fits my 13 inch laptop just perfectly, just wanted to tell you this


----------



## OsloChic

Sissi_ said:


> Regarding the size, I got mine the other day and it fits my 13 inch laptop just perfectly, just wanted to tell you this



Awesome, thanks for sharing! Do you feel like it is quite sturdy? I don´t just need my laptop, I need my breakfast, lunch, wallet, coffee mug, water bottle, planner, fruits...


----------



## Sissi_

OsloChic said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing! Do you feel like it is quite sturdy? I don´t just need my laptop, I need my breakfast, lunch, wallet, coffee mug, water bottle, planner, fruits...


 
I put in my worklaptop and some papers, my LV clutch and wallet, my make-up bag and some other necessities and I think it fit them fine without looking too full. 


I know I am a little neurotic but I am concerned about how much weight I should carry in the bag so that the handles don't break or something. I sent a few e-mails to YSL customer care but they were kind of short spoken  And told me that I can carry a laptop in it but they do not recommend putting too much weight on it. So figures?


----------



## sylwia

You can say whatever you want but for sure it is really beautiful, simple, minimalistic bag.


----------



## dotty8

It looks practical


----------



## echothatislove

Does the interior rub off on anything/turn items in the bag black? It's just a concern I have with the bag being unlined.


----------



## CharlotteE

echothatislove said:


> Does the interior rub off on anything/turn items in the bag black? It's just a concern I have with the bag being unlined.




I used it today with a tan calfskin wallet inside and there was no transfer on that.


----------



## Sissi_

I haven't had any problems either with the leather rubbing off onto anything  Very happy with my purchase so far.


----------



## katyxb

Thank you for posting pictures and comments of your beautiful bags!! I'm really debating whether to get this for a work bag, I went to Saks to check it out and I'm worried about the handle straps. Are they holding up well for you guys? Does it also scratch easily? I was hoping to find a nice tote that wasn't too high maintenance.


----------



## CharlotteE

I don't know about the straps because I have kept it pretty light. They do seem like they might not work well with a laptop or anything else that heavy. I don't think it will scratch easily though!


----------



## sylwia

I have been using this bag for a straight month now and I love it. I was even caught in a heavy rain (no umbrella), and nothing happened with leather. Although if you like really stiff leather, this bag is not for you. With heavy use bag started to soften a little, which I personally like.  
I also have a whitish wallet and there is no transfer from the black bag at all, no staining.


----------



## Love4H

I reaaaaally love this bag.


----------



## chymera

I have some photos to share. Alittle surprised I couldn't find too much info about this bag before I purchased it.
I unattached the pouch that comes with the bag as I would prefer to use my own Chanel makeup case. This solves the problem of having the bag being easily accessible if someone was to pick pocket me.

Comparison is with my Neverfull GM. I was worried I would have two of the same styled bags, but I am glad this isn't the case.


----------



## makeupmama

I love mine! It's been a real workhorse of a bag. Here she is about to take another flight with me.


----------



## Miss World

chymera said:


> I have some photos to share. Alittle surprised I couldn't find too much info about this bag before I purchased it.
> I unattached the pouch that comes with the bag as I would prefer to use my own Chanel makeup case. This solves the problem of having the bag being easily accessible if someone was to pick pocket me.
> 
> Comparison is with my Neverfull GM. I was worried I would have two of the same styled bags, but I am glad this isn't the case.



Lovely, minimalist bag! Is your YSL tote smooth or pebbled leather? I love how you attached the scarf to your Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM, looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

makeupmama said:


> I love mine! It's been a real workhorse of a bag. Here she is about to take another flight with me.



I ADORE the color on your YSL Tote! The bag seems to look even better the more you use it! So Chic!


----------



## chymera

Miss World said:


> Lovely, minimalist bag! Is your YSL tote smooth or pebbled leather? I love how you attached the scarf to your Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM, looks absolutely gorgeous!



It's hard to explain.. It's smooth and pebbled. I'm pretty sure it only comes in this one leather. I can see its pebbled, but it doesn't feel like it. I have bumped it a few times, and my e-ring has hit it, but nothing has shown on the leather itself. Very sturdy! 

Thank you!  Can you believe my Neverfull is nearly 5 years old? Very durable bag. It felt alittle "old" last year, so I added the scarf for a pop of colour.


----------



## makeupmama

Miss World said:


> I ADORE the color on your YSL Tote! The bag seems to look even better the more you use it! So Chic!



Thanks! I love the color too


----------



## Zucnarf

Can anyone please tell us how long is the drop on ysl straps comparing to neverfull? I have the neverfull in mm size and thinking about buying this ysl bag but worried about the straps.
Neverfull straps are perfect for me.


----------



## Placebo

amazing bag!


----------



## chymera

Zucnarf said:


> Can anyone please tell us how long is the drop on ysl straps comparing to neverfull? I have the neverfull in mm size and thinking about buying this ysl bag but worried about the straps.
> Neverfull straps are perfect for me.



23.5cm


----------



## ingriface

Have you seen these stunning colors?
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...0644-394195CSV2J/?previewAttribute=Rose+clair
If I hadn't just bought myself a tote, I would've definitely ordered one.


----------



## OsloChic

Oh my that pink lipstick color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## babysunshine

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Has anyone seen this new large shopping tote? I've been looking for a simple, classic leather black tote and this one fits the bill. The price isn't terrible at under $1,000. My fear is that the soft calf leather will show scratches like crazy. I would use this for work and travel. What do you YSL experts think of this tote? Pic borrowed from the YSL web site. TIA!



I love big totes and this looks just perfect to me, love everything about it!


----------



## coolala

I really love this tote (like most of you do), the leather is very smooth and the size is fit!! No regret


----------



## princessDD

makeupmama said:


> I love mine! It's been a real workhorse of a bag. Here she is about to take another flight with me.




What color is this one?


----------



## princessDD

chymera said:


> I have some photos to share. Alittle surprised I couldn't find too much info about this bag before I purchased it.
> I unattached the pouch that comes with the bag as I would prefer to use my own Chanel makeup case. This solves the problem of having the bag being easily accessible if someone was to pick pocket me.
> 
> Comparison is with my Neverfull GM. I was worried I would have two of the same styled bags, but I am glad this isn't the case.




On the NM site, the tote doesn't have a button closure. Is this an older version? I like this one you have.


----------



## makeupmama

princessDD said:


> What color is this one?


It's a deep burgundy


----------



## Zucnarf

chymera said:


> 23.5cm




Thank you


----------



## lms910

Got an oxblood tote from PS Dept for $597! She should be delivered Monday!


----------



## msmsytique

lms910 said:


> Got an oxblood tote from PS Dept for $597! She should be delivered Monday!


 


Wow fantastic deal! I'm looking for the black tote and just sent them a message.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I have to say I'm extremely happy with this bag. It holds a lot, including a laptop, and doesn't look or feel overstuffed. I have it in black. The leather is just structured enough to give the bag some shape. Can't believe how much I use this bag. One of my most practical bag purchases ever


----------



## wobertow

GemLivia said:


> Here's a mod shot for all you asking for it. As you can see it's quite a large bag so it will fit plenty in it. If you would like anymore pictures just let me know




Hi! Thanks for posting a modelling shot. I am very interested in this purse. I'm 5'0" with a petite frame. what is your height? Do u think this will look too big on me? I have a neverfull MM. Are they comparable in size. Thanks!!!


----------



## GemLivia

wobertow said:


> Hi! Thanks for posting a modelling shot. I am very interested in this purse. I'm 5'0" with a petite frame. what is your height? Do u think this will look too big on me? I have a neverfull MM. Are they comparable in size. Thanks!!!



I'm 5'8" but I don't think it would look too big on you. I don't have a netherfull to do a comparison with but I think they are similar sizes with the yls tote being slightly smaller


----------



## Fashionlover12

Designerhbgirl said:


> I have to say I'm extremely happy with this bag. It holds a lot, including a laptop, and doesn't look or feel overstuffed. I have it in black. The leather is just structured enough to give the bag some shape. Can't believe how much I use this bag. One of my most practical bag purchases ever


Hello! I was considering purchasing this bag, however, I am a bit concerned about how much it can hold, due to the straps being too thin. Will it hold a 13inch macbook pro along with other daily stuff (charger,makeup bag, wallet, umbrella)? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Fashionlover12

GemLivia said:


> I'm 5'8" but I don't think it would look too big on you. I don't have a netherfull to do a comparison with but I think they are similar sizes with the yls tote being slightly smaller


Hello! I am 5.0" as well and I tried on the bag today! The size is perfect for me. It is not too big. If you like the idea of a slightly big bag, go for it!


----------



## wobertow

GemLivia said:


> I'm 5'8" but I don't think it would look too big on you. I don't have a netherfull to do a comparison with but I think they are similar sizes with the yls tote being slightly smaller







Fashionlover12 said:


> Hello! I am 5.0" as well and I tried on the bag today! The size is perfect for me. It is not too big. If you like the idea of a slightly big bag, go for it!




Thank you so much ladies!! Now i am itching to get this. It seems the black color is pretty sold out almost everywhere. I'll start hunting now[emoji106]&#127996; thanks again!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Fashionlover12 said:


> Hello! I was considering purchasing this bag, however, I am a bit concerned about how much it can hold, due to the straps being too thin. Will it hold a 13inch macbook pro along with other daily stuff (charger,makeup bag, wallet, umbrella)?
> 
> Thank you!!


I think it can hold all of these things. I've carried a laptop, makeup case, large leather pouch, water bottle, pair of flats, etc. and never had a problem. The straps are thin but sturdy IMO. I like that the straps are thin because they stay put on my shoulder.


----------



## chymera

princessDD said:


> On the NM site, the tote doesn't have a button closure. Is this an older version? I like this one you have.



Sorry for the late reply. I'm not too sure to be honest? I bought this one in Australia in November 2015.


----------



## Fashionlover12

Hello!

I have received my bag yesterday, bought it from ysl.com

I would like to ask all of you, who already have the bag, whether the corners of the bottom of the bag are prone to scuffs or are easily damaged. 

Also, have you notice any changes in the gold tone of the ysl charm?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## lovemysavior

I just ordered a black one from Net a Porter last night and should be receiving it tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## Zucnarf

lovemysavior said:


> I just ordered a black one from Net a Porter last night and should be receiving it tomorrow.  Can't wait!




Post pics


----------



## Beatatosco

I must say im eyeing with this bag and it looks much better on all of your photos than those on the ysl website! Ive recently bought thesmall university bag. And i must say its very tiny inside so i would need a bag to fit my work things and the small bag &#128514;&#128514; so this one seems perfect for it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Has anyone seen this new large shopping tote? I've been looking for a simple, classic leather black tote and this one fits the bill. The price isn't terrible at under $1,000. My fear is that the soft calf leather will show scratches like crazy. I would use this for work and travel. What do you YSL experts think of this tote? Pic borrowed from the YSL web site. TIA!


I'm not into it


----------



## djrr

wobertow said:


> Hi! Thanks for posting a modelling shot. I am very interested in this purse. I'm 5'0" with a petite frame. what is your height? Do u think this will look too big on me? I have a neverfull MM. Are they comparable in size. Thanks!!!



Just got this tote in black, mainly for work, but I think it's minimal design can be great for shopping too. 
It was pouring this morning and I carried it in the rain, the water just wipe right off. 
It is very spacious yet not overwhelmingly big as other more structured/stiff leather bags on my petite frame (i'm the same height as you)
And it is also very light weight. Would recommend this for people who are looking for a very practical and quality tote.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone, I just got this bag in black for Christmas and I love it.  I was so close to buying the Neverfull but luckily I found this one because it is just so classy and sleek. I love everything about it and am so glad I own it. Does anyone know if this bag was released this year? This is my first YSL bag and was just curious as to when it came out. Here is my pic that I shared on my Instagram blog account. Thank you for letting me share &#128522;


----------



## jlone

Hi everyone,

I have been using this bag daily for four weeks and love it!  It holds a macbook pro and all daily essentials it's incredibly lightweight and very comfortable on my shoulder and as I don't baby my bags it seems pretty robust - would definitely recommend!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I just got this bag in black for Christmas and I love it.  I was so close to buying the Neverfull but luckily I found this one because it is just so classy and sleek. I love everything about it and am so glad I own it. Does anyone know if this bag was released this year? This is my first YSL bag and was just curious as to when it came out. Here is my pic that I shared on my Instagram blog account. Thank you for letting me share &#128522;


We are bag twins! I too love this bag. Not sure what year it was introduced though. Enjoy it


----------



## memobag1

Hi All,  So question to those who have this bag.  I recently ordered two of this bag in black (I like to make sure I receive a good one) from Neimans and am not sure about something.  On your bags, is the top edge rough?  On both of the bags I received the painted top edge are rough in certain areas.  Is this a quality issue or is this how your bags were too?  I am concerned that A). the painted edge will eventually peel off or B). that it might snag something delicate in my bag.  This is the first time I have ever ordered a YSL bag and not sure about quality control.  I guess I am trying to find out if both of these bags are bad quality and defective or if this is how all of the bags are and this will just soften over time/use.  Anyone else had this?


----------



## jlone

Hi,

Just checked my bag and the entire top rim of the bag is painted.  The quality from YSL is normally pretty reliable I think you may have just been unlucky. : (

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## memobag1

jlone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just checked my bag and the entire top rim of the bag is painted.  The quality from YSL is normally pretty reliable I think you may have just been unlucky. : (
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.


Thanks jlone.  This helps.  I thought I might have just been unlucky with the two bags I received.  I think this just must be an item that is better to purchase in store (to make sure you get a good one) vs ordering online.  Too bad, since I like the simplicity of the bag and Neimans had this as part of a promotional offer they had.  Thanks for your help


----------



## MissSteel

I'm not usually a tote bag kinda girl, but I'm in love with this bag. I was about to buy it from Net a Porter, they first offered it only in black but it got sold out before I got to pull the trigger. Now they have it in burgundy, a color which I adore, but I don't really know is it as functional as black that goes with everything.

So now I have this stupid dilemma... From Net a Porter the bag is 40 euros cheaper and ships via DHL (from which I have only very good experiences), but there is only the burgundy option. Then I could also order from YSL.com, where they have the bag in black, but they ship via UPS (had several bad experiences) and the bag is a bit more expensive.

I know that black would go with everything and would be a really good rational choice, but I really love burgundy and with the little pros ordering from Net a Porter, I really can't make a decision.


----------



## Lvoehunter

I just ordered this bag in black from Net-A-Porter - I can't believe there's so little info about it on youtube or otherwise as this seems to cater to all the basic needs a work tote would fulfil, simple design, seems to be good quality, good price point compared to obvious alternatives (Neverfull) etc. I was happy to find this thread and will add to it once I receive my bag (it was around &#8364;800). I usually don't buy things online this expensive without seeing them in person first but seeing pics and hearing positive things made me go for it!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks to everyone's reviews and pics, this could be my next bag. I've been lusting after it since last year! Congrats to all of you who own it!


----------



## ckm8

Hi!  This is my first post on purseforum - so glad I found this a few weeks before I go to Paris!  I currently use the Neverfull every day to haul my laptop, papers, etc. to/from work and have been looking for a similar tote.  I was highly considering the Goyard Anjou but after what I've read about the quality of the St. Louis, it gives me doubts about buying Goyard at all.  Does anybody have the YSL shopping tote in Pale Blush?  I've only seen the black in person, and it's beautiful, but I think the different color might be nice, particularly as it doesn't come with a monogramming option as the Neverfull or the St. Louis.  Just wondering how the Pale Blush looks in person, and whether it may be more prone to showing marks given its lighter color.  Thanks!


----------



## MissSteel

I did it and bought the bag in burgundy from Net a Porter.

And here she is.  (Sorry for the bad photos taken in a hurry and in bad lighting.)


----------



## josid812

Such a beautiful bag! Does anyone have it in the beige och pink blush color? Would love some photos!! =D


----------



## lovemysavior

Here's an action shot of my bag..


----------



## lovemysavior

Sorry forgot to attach them...


----------



## josid812

Looks amazing!! Is it easy to scratch it or is the leather a bit pebbled? Thanks!


----------



## Lvoehunter

I just received my bag today and must say it is quite gorgeous. Yes, it's very 'plain' but this is what I feel will make it stand the test of time! size is great, something in between the Neverfull GM (which is my other work tote) and the MM which is also shown in previous pics, the biggest difference being the depth of the bottom.



josid812 said:


> Looks amazing!! Is it easy to scratch it or is the leather a bit pebbled? Thanks!



So far I obviously can't say what the wear and tear will be over time but I have a feeling that this bag will hold up very nicely. It came with a little cut-out patch of the leather that it is made of, and I was trying to scratch it up with my nails just to see how delicate it is - it was basically impossible to leave marks on the sample. I think someone else wrote that its not like LV canvas but is quite scratch proof for real leather and judging by my little experiment with the sample square this seems to be true. 

From having bought this online without seeing it and having owned it for something like 2 hours I can definitely recommend this bag


----------



## josid812

Oh i want it so bad!! Im debating weather to get this or the neverfull mm. But im leaning towards this YSL tote. Feels more Classic in a way since It's so plane. Congratulations on your new bag! &#128515; Thank you so much for your help! I think I'll get a black or burgundy &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## princessDD

MissSteel said:


> I did it and bought the bag in burgundy from Net a Porter.
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is.  (Sorry for the bad photos taken in a hurry and in bad lighting.)




Is this more dark red color? This is the color i wanted but when I ordered it from NM, it was bright red.


----------



## MissSteel

princessDD said:


> Is this more dark red color? This is the color i wanted but when I ordered it from NM, it was bright red.



Yes this is very dark red, like wine. My husband actually saw this first time in dim lighting and his reaction was "so you bought a dark brown bag?". So this is very subtle color, not a bright red at all.


----------



## jsscxx

I fell in love with this tote in black a couple months ago! But at the time I couldn't justify the price around christmas time after spending for gifts...

Luckily I waited, the price dropped $400 from when I initially looked, and I managed to use a 10% off referral code on farfetch for this baby! 

So excited to receive it!!! 

My little black longchamp planetes had been my everyday work bag for a year and a half (can't find myself using my LV's everyday... sometimes I get sick of the flashiness even though I love the canvas prints...), so am super happy for this new everyday tote!


----------



## sal92

Is the base of the bag quite structured? (I find the neverfull mm structured and didn't like it) I've only just come across this bag and I think it looks gorgeous for a tote and more sophisticated then The neverfull as it looks quite easy to dress up with the gold ysl charm. I'm so close to clicking the add to my bag button on netaporter!


----------



## Liberty817

I absolutely love this bag to the point I might get two the one in blue and maybe gray.

I will be in Europe in a couple of months and it looks like it will be around 682 US dollars versus the 995 here in the states. Has anyone found it cheaper? Thanks.


----------



## YS1_

Wow, it's laughably cheaper in Europe than in the US! [emoji23] Best of luck to you in your search!


----------



## Liberty817

YS1_ said:


> Wow, it's laughably cheaper in Europe than in the US! [emoji23] Best of luck to you in your search!




I know and I will get the vat back!! This will be cheapest bag I have ever purchased!!


----------



## camillemarie

For those who have purchased this bag, I would love to know how it's holding up.


----------



## chrisha

Hi I have this bag, it's great except  looking for some type of organizer to put in it to maintain its shape, it seems to be caving. anyone have an organizer??


----------



## shugirlchi

camillemarie said:


> For those who have purchased this bag, I would love to know how it's holding up.


I had this bag in the beautiful blue color, but returned it. I absolutely loved the soft, buttery leather. It's basically a big bag without any pockets, and it's unlined. I returned it because I was looking for something that completely closes for when I am traveling, or just walking around the city. Since it only closes in the middle with a magnet, I didn't feel it was for me. I would have loved to keep it, but decided I wouldn't use it as much as I would a crossbody that closes. Since it is so unstructured, I would only use it as a purse, not for work. It has no feet on the bottom, so I would think I would have to be extra careful about placing it down, and thus tipping over since it's so floppy.


----------



## Ghi85

I've had this bag in my Net-a-porter wishlist for months...maybe even a year.  I forgot about it and was on a Chanel spree for a while.  Now I think I'm back on the bandwagon.  I love minimalist looks for work nowadays, so I'm thinking of pulling the trigger tonight. 

Congrats to everyone that owns the bag!  It's beautiful!  

I'm torn between the Marine (navy) blue and the Black though....


----------



## sallypf

i ordered mine in marine color, from selfridges...love the color, shape, texture, and especially the size!  low-key and yet classy...LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I just discovered this bag and am loving it!


----------



## sal92

I've had my bag for 3 weeks now and absolutely love it. I purchased it from Matches Fashion in the black. The leather is soft, but has a bit of texture to it and I don't feel it would scratch that easily. The base is slouchy and I wouldn't mind a base shaper but I'm not sure if there are any out there. You can position the little pouch on the base of the bag to help give it some structure and this works great for me.
 I owned a Neverfull previously and sold it as I found it a bit too structured for my liking and I felt it was too open and that little clip in the middle really annoying. Because this bag is a bit more slouchier I find it a tad bit more secure (if that makes sense!) I also like the magnetic clip its a strong magnet but very easy to open and shut compared to the neverfull clasp.
I feel that this bag is quite easy to dress up/down. Its basic but the YSL clochette charm really makes the bag look chic and helps to make it dressy enough for work. I don't feel like the bag is as strong as a neverfull and wont be overloading it with the amount of things I'd put in my neverfull. Due to it being a slouchy base I would not carry a laptop inside it.
Only negative for me is that I wish the pouch was bigger. its small and kind of useless aside from storing my phone in it.
Due to the simplicity of the bag I feel that it will be a great timeless piece to any collection!


----------



## bethanycrt

chrisha said:


> Hi I have this bag, it's great except  looking for some type of organizer to put in it to maintain its shape, it seems to be caving. anyone have an organizer??



How is your bag holding up?  What color did you get & is it scratch proof?  Planning to buy one in black or blue.


----------



## chrisha

Ghi85 said:


> I've had this bag in my Net-a-porter wishlist for months...maybe even a year.  I forgot about it and was on a Chanel spree for a while.  Now I think I'm back on the bandwagon.  I love minimalist looks for work nowadays, so I'm thinking of pulling the trigger tonight.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that owns the bag!  It's beautiful!
> 
> I'm torn between the Marine (navy) blue and the Black though....


I have the black and it's beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MarieHeart

Hi guys,

I just bought this bag and so far I am loving it. I've taken a few pictures on my Instagram at instagram.com/fashionfillsyourheart if you want to check them out. I'm a bit concerned about the thinness of the bag... when objects sit inside of it, sometimes they leave impressions on the exterior leather. I'm looking into bag organizers and I'll let you guys know if I have any luck!


----------



## wobertow

Hi all!! I finally bought this purse!! I got the black one from matchesfashion.com early this am and it was only $707!! I was so excited to find it at a cheaper price that I forgot to put the promo code for free shipping. Their customer service person was so considerate and nice though that they just put the code in for me after I called. I'm expecting to receive it next week. Oooh!! I'm so excited!! Thanks to everyone who posted here!


----------



## tamannashops

Hi everyone

Im considering buying this bag i've had my eye on it  since weeks now!

How comfortable is it to carry because it seems really big and floppy? 

Thanks


----------



## sal92

It is very comfortable, I don't find it too big it's about the same as a LV neverfull mm. I find because it's more floppy then the neverfull that it is more comfortable.


----------



## tamannashops

sal92 said:


> It is very comfortable, I don't find it too big it's about the same as a LV neverfull mm. I find because it's more floppy then the neverfull that it is more comfortable.





Thanks for the feedback


----------



## wobertow

I got mine in the mail today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So happy!! 

Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## Willowbarb

wobertow said:


> I got mine in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309215
> 
> 
> So happy!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy!




It looks absolutely stunning! I'm so glad you got your dream bag, not least because it will lift your spirits whenever you look at it. 

And my thanks to you for sharing this beautiful bag; it really is joyful


----------



## wobertow

Willowbarb said:


> It looks absolutely stunning! I'm so glad you got your dream bag, not least because it will lift your spirits whenever you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> And my thanks to you for sharing this beautiful bag; it really is joyful




Thanks Willowbarb! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AmorNChanel

MarieHeart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this bag and so far I am loving it. I've taken a few pictures on my Instagram at instagram.com/fashionfillsyourheart if you want to check them out. I'm a bit concerned about the thinness of the bag... when objects sit inside of it, sometimes they leave impressions on the exterior leather. I'm looking into bag organizers and I'll let you guys know if I have any luck!



The bag is stunningly chic!!

I was looking at this bag today in the new cobalt blue color. The color was gorgeous. [emoji170] Its simplistic design is exactly wPhat I am looking for. I was wondering exactly what you mentioned about inside objects poking on the exterior leather and leaving an impression. I have that problem with my Celine tote which is super soft. 

If you get a bag organizer, just made sure the edges of the organizer is rounded. I have a rectangle organizer with more structured corners and the corners poke the leather from the inside. It really annoys me. Good luck finding the right organizer. Please let us know what you end up getting. Here's a pic of the blue.


----------



## MarieHeart

AmorNChanel said:


> The bag is stunningly chic!!
> 
> I was looking at this bag today in the new cobalt blue color. The color was gorgeous. [emoji170] Its simplistic design is exactly wPhat I am looking for. I was wondering exactly what you mentioned about inside objects poking on the exterior leather and leaving an impression. I have that problem with my Celine tote which is super soft.
> 
> If you get a bag organizer, just made sure the edges of the organizer is rounded. I have a rectangle organizer with more structured corners and the corners poke the leather from the inside. It really annoys me. Good luck finding the right organizer. Please let us know what you end up getting. Here's a pic of the blue.
> View attachment 3312647


It looks so beautiful in blue! 

I haven't had problems with things leaving actual indents in the bag... just impressions that I fear could turn into indents in the leather. When things like my RayBan case (it has a slight edge to it) lean against it, I can see the impression from the outside. 

I've ordered a Samara organizer, but since they don't have one designed for this bag, I chose one that should, hopefully, fit it. It's also made of a soft material, so I don't think I should have to worry about the corners!


----------



## AmorNChanel

MarieHeart said:


> It looks so beautiful in blue!
> 
> I haven't had problems with things leaving actual indents in the bag... just impressions that I fear could turn into indents in the leather. When things like my RayBan case (it has a slight edge to it) lean against it, I can see the impression from the outside.
> 
> I've ordered a Samara organizer, but since they don't have one designed for this bag, I chose one that should, hopefully, fit it. It's also made of a soft material, so I don't think I should have to worry about the corners!




Good to know no dents on the bag. I hope the samorga organizer works out.


----------



## chrisha

AmorNChanel said:


> Good to know no dents on the bag. I hope the samorga organizer works out.


Hi! Which samorga organizer did you order? I need one for my tote bc it has started caving and losing its shape. I think he can make a custom one too but I have had much luck with correspondence with the company.

Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chrisha

MarieHeart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought this bag and so far I am loving it. I've taken a few pictures on my Instagram at instagram.com/fashionfillsyourheart if you want to check them out. I'm a bit concerned about the thinness of the bag... when objects sit inside of it, sometimes they leave impressions on the exterior leather. I'm looking into bag organizers and I'll let you guys know if I have any luck!


Hi! Which samorga organizer did you order? I need one for my tote bc it has started caving and losing its shape. I think he can make a custom one too but I have had much luck with correspondence with the company.

Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beautifullife

MarieHeart said:


> It looks so beautiful in blue!
> 
> I haven't had problems with things leaving actual indents in the bag... just impressions that I fear could turn into indents in the leather. When things like my RayBan case (it has a slight edge to it) lean against it, I can see the impression from the outside.
> 
> I've ordered a Samara organizer, but since they don't have one designed for this bag, I chose one that should, hopefully, fit it. It's also made of a soft material, so I don't think I should have to worry about the corners!




Yes, keep us posted on the organizer. I think an organizer is a must-have for this bag.


----------



## AmorNChanel

chrisha said:


> Hi! Which samorga organizer did you order? I need one for my tote bc it has started caving and losing its shape. I think he can make a custom one too but I have had much luck with correspondence with the company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app



I didn't order a samorga organizer. I believe Mariehart did though.


----------



## MarieHeart

chrisha said:


> Hi! Which samorga organizer did you order? I need one for my tote bc it has started caving and losing its shape. I think he can make a custom one too but I have had much luck with correspondence with the company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


I believe this is the one I  purchased: http://samorga.com/product/hermes-kelly-35-2-w12-2-h6-3-d4-3in/. I just measured out my bag and decided which one should work. Because of the interior corners of the bag (if you have one, hopefully you'll know what I'm talking about) it needed to be shorter than the full length of the bag - and I didn't want it too wide and look boxy in the bag. I haven't gotten it yet though. I ordered it almost a month ago... which makes me a bit disappointed with the company. It's very hard to get any kind of response. I think they're very overwhelmed with orders though, so I'm trying to be understanding.


----------



## fdfriedrich

Just ordered this bag from NM and I'm super excited!  It's been on my wishlist for quite a while.  I have a well loved Neverfull MM (use it almost every day for work), and was considering the Epi version, but I didn't like the silver hardware or how structured it is. I have a business trip next weekend, so I hope it arrives before I go!  Bonus, by ordering it online, there was no tax & NM is having a GC event.  I'll get a $250 GC and 10% back from ******, so it's almost like getting it on sale right?


----------



## Liberty817

fdfriedrich said:


> Just ordered this bag from NM and I'm super excited!  It's been on my wishlist for quite a while.  I have a well loved Neverfull MM (use it almost every day for work), and was considering the Epi version, but I didn't like the silver hardware or how structured it is. I have a business trip next weekend, so I hope it arrives before I go!  Bonus, by ordering it online, there was no tax & NM is having a GC event.  I'll get a $250 GC and 10% back from ******, so it's almost like getting it on sale right?




Do you like it?


----------



## maryg1

I'm loving this bag a lot, it's a recent discovery! I've always wanted a Neverfull but never pulled the trigger because everyone has it, then I looked at the Dior Panarea but all seems to wear badly.
The price isn't bad for a all leather bag, and it's really under the radar.
For anyone of you that saw the colors in person, is blush color very pinkish? Or more a nude color?


----------



## HiromiT

I finally ordered this tote and it should arrive tomorrow (thank you Matches for super fast shipping!). Mine is the marine colour which I hope is very dark almost black. Originally i wanted dark grey but it sold out locally the week before I decided to pull the trigger. Then I considered the black but I already have two other black totes. So marine, it is.  I'm so excited and will post pics!

ETA: I already have a Purse To Go jumbo zip organizer that i plan to use with this bag.


----------



## chrisha

MarieHeart said:


> I believe this is the one I  purchased: http://samorga.com/product/hermes-kelly-35-2-w12-2-h6-3-d4-3in/. I just measured out my bag and decided which one should work. Because of the interior corners of the bag (if you have one, hopefully you'll know what I'm talking about) it needed to be shorter than the full length of the bag - and I didn't want it too wide and look boxy in the bag. I haven't gotten it yet though. I ordered it almost a month ago... which makes me a bit disappointed with the company. It's very hard to get any kind of response. I think they're very overwhelmed with orders though, so I'm trying to be understanding.


Thank you! I measured and sent my dimensions but seriously, they never respond. I'm really hesitant to purchase anything from them. Anyone know of any other companies that make organizers that are similar to the Samorga ones???

Sent from my SM-G925T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fdfriedrich

Liberty817 said:


> Do you like it?


I do!  I got it and then left for my conference the next week.  It holds just as much as my LV Neverfull MM, and I love the black leather.  My only complaint is that there are no pockets inside.  But, I just use little pouches inside to hold my stuff.  I also fashioned a base shaper for the bottom out of cardboard and a zip pouch (I put the cardboard inside of the black zip pouch so it blends into the bottom of the bag).  VERY happy with my purchase.


----------



## lms910

If anyone is looking for this bag at a discount- saks is offering $275 off $1000- code Spend2get (if you add some $10 panties you're there)! Just ordered this bag for $732


----------



## wishiwasinLA

can anyone speak to the wear yet? My only concern is the edging... thanks! Now fringe or NO fringe... hmmm....


----------



## achou85

lms910 said:


> If anyone is looking for this bag at a discount- saks is offering $275 off $1000- code Spend2get (if you add some $10 panties you're there)! Just ordered this bag for $732



Thank you for sharing. I used the code and finally bought this bag! I can't wait for it to arrive on Monday


----------



## jackkaline

I have this bag as well in grey! Extremely happy with this purchase I bought this bag when it first came out and no signs of wear yet. Definitely worth it!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I bought the black in fringe, and I LOVE it! Great for the $


----------



## Starkitten777

Glad to hear how much everyone is enjoying their shopping totes! I originally bought this bag in tan and loved it so much I bought it in black too. I have used the black one tons and it shows no signs of wear - seriously I have stuffed it full, worn it in the pouring rain many times and it has stayed good as new! Love love love this bag! Loving many of the Saint Laurent bags... they have very nearly knocked Chanel from the top spot (not quite though!)


----------



## an.grzywniak

I got mine some time ago fringe one. And I love it so much. so practical and easy to style. Looks good with everything


----------



## sweetart

Is the hardware on the black tote silver or gold?


----------



## Selenalynn

Love this color " fard "



Does anyone have any pics of what fits in the pouch? TIA


----------



## PinkPeonies

Just received this from Matches. Ordered it on the wee hours of Saturday morning and received it first thing Monday morning in Australia - amazing service [emoji108]&#127996; 

I'm assuming this is the "Dark Blush" as per YSL.com but on Matches they've advertised it as light pink. Though I initially thought I was ordering a dark tan bag. After a little research I had an inkling I wasn't receiving a tan bag. This bag is almost like a very light "Ochre" colour. As it's night time here, it's very hard to capture the real colour. 

Been wanting a tote for a while, I originally wanted the Mansur Gavriel tote, but I just can't be arsed with how unavailable they are. This is on par, price wise and I haven't seen this on the street at all. The leather feels amazing and sturdy. Anyways, thanks for letting me share, I've loved everyones pics and thoughts on it, really helped me make the decision.


----------



## morejunkny

PinkPeonies said:


> Just received this from Matches. Ordered it on the wee hours of Saturday morning and received it first thing Monday morning in Australia - amazing service [emoji108]&#127996;
> 
> I'm assuming this is the "Dark Blush" as per YSL.com but on Matches they've advertised it as light pink. Though I initially thought I was ordering a dark tan bag. After a little research I had an inkling I wasn't receiving a tan bag. This bag is almost like a very light "Ochre" colour. As it's night time here, it's very hard to capture the real colour.
> 
> Been wanting a tote for a while, I originally wanted the Mansur Gavriel tote, but I just can't be arsed with how unavailable they are. This is on par, price wise and I haven't seen this on the street at all. The leather feels amazing and sturdy. Anyways, thanks for letting me share, I've loved everyones pics and thoughts on it, really helped me make the decision.
> 
> View attachment 3350991
> 
> View attachment 3350992
> 
> View attachment 3350993




I love the photo with your kitty! 

This color looks lovely, it was so hard to figure out what it was on the Matches site. I am waiting for delivery of one of the last black ones they had (I ordered on Friday morning). Congratulations on your new bag!

I agree, this thread helped me decide...or rather, enabled me. Thanks everyone! [emoji6]


----------



## PinkPeonies

morejunkny said:


> I love the photo with your kitty!
> 
> This color looks lovely, it was so hard to figure out what it was on the Matches site. I am waiting for delivery of one of the last black ones they had (I ordered on Friday morning). Congratulations on your new bag!
> 
> I agree, this thread helped me decide...or rather, enabled me. Thanks everyone! [emoji6]




Aaaah, when I ordered this one the black had sold out but when I spoke to customer service about the duties and custom fees they told me they still had one black, I've seen the black in this and it is stunning, so I had to do think about it but ultimately wanted a tan bag. You must've got the lucky last black. 

Share a pic when you get it. 

Biscuit is my cats name, he loves to sniff my leather bags.


----------



## Selenalynn

PinkPeonies said:


> Just received this from Matches. Ordered it on the wee hours of Saturday morning and received it first thing Monday morning in Australia - amazing service [emoji108]&#127996;
> 
> I'm assuming this is the "Dark Blush" as per YSL.com but on Matches they've advertised it as light pink. Though I initially thought I was ordering a dark tan bag. After a little research I had an inkling I wasn't receiving a tan bag. This bag is almost like a very light "Ochre" colour. As it's night time here, it's very hard to capture the real colour.
> 
> Been wanting a tote for a while, I originally wanted the Mansur Gavriel tote, but I just can't be arsed with how unavailable they are. This is on par, price wise and I haven't seen this on the street at all. The leather feels amazing and sturdy. Anyways, thanks for letting me share, I've loved everyones pics and thoughts on it, really helped me make the decision.
> 
> View attachment 3350991
> 
> View attachment 3350992
> 
> View attachment 3350993




Hi, your bag is lovely how are you liking the color?  I think I just ordered the same color off farfetch. The website described this color as a rose pink! Would  you say that's a good description? On my screen it kinda looks like a pinky tan! If it's not too much trouble do you have any daylight pics?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Selenalynn said:


> Hi, your bag is lovely how are you liking the color?  I think I just ordered the same color off farfetch. The website described this color as a rose pink! Would  you say that's a good description? On my screen it kinda looks like a pinky tan! If it's not too much trouble do you have any daylight pics?




Thanks. I love the colour, it's a little unique. It's more of a tan dusty rose pink. 

I haven't been able to get a photo in daylight. Hopefully will be able to get some this weekend. 

Be sure to show us a pic of your bag.


----------



## Selenalynn

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks. I love the colour, it's a little unique. It's more of a tan dusty rose pink.
> 
> I haven't been able to get a photo in daylight. Hopefully will be able to get some this weekend.
> 
> Be sure to show us a pic of your bag.




Thanks for the info the color sounds beautiful!  Can't wait to get mine! I'll be sure to post a pic when it comes.


----------



## Selenalynn

Mine came today!! So in love with this color[emoji7]


----------



## Selenalynn

Here's s few more pics along with a comparison shot with the neverfull mm


----------



## MonsieurMode

This is such a terrific buy with the material, removable pouch, and the price!

Does anyone know if there's any plans for a larger, GM, size? I'm a guy, and the size of the current tote is unfortunately a hair too tiny for me.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Selenalynn said:


> Here's s few more pics along with a comparison shot with the neverfull mm
> View attachment 3353769
> 
> View attachment 3353771
> 
> View attachment 3353772




Congrats!

Isn't it beautiful? I'm so glad I didn't get a tan now, they're all beautiful but this colour is too stunning. 

Enjoy your bag.


----------



## maryg1

just got one off Ebay, I have worn it today for the first time and I must say I'm satisfied. It holds a lot but it's still very light, plus it's still very under the radar.
Do you use any organizer? so far I used the pouch for the mobile phone and other pouches for keys and other belongings, but I would like it to be a more organized


----------



## Selenalynn

PinkPeonies said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Isn't it beautiful? I'm so glad I didn't get a tan now, they're all beautiful but this colour is too stunning.
> 
> Enjoy your bag.




Thanks, yes I'm loving the color so much!


----------



## Selenalynn

maryg1 said:


> just got one off Ebay, I have worn it today for the first time and I must say I'm satisfied. It holds a lot but it's still very light, plus it's still very under the radar.
> Do you use any organizer? so far I used the pouch for the mobile phone and other pouches for keys and other belongings, but I would like it to be a more organized




I'm using the organizer I bought for my neverfull mm. It's from purse bling size jumbo


----------



## Selenalynn

Selenalynn said:


> I'm using the organizer I bought for my neverfull mm. It's from purse bling size jumbo




Here's a pic


----------



## missyb

I ordered this bag over the phone. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## alextt

Hi all, I can't make the decision between the black and the burgundy color...need some help~


----------



## nashpoo

alextt said:


> Hi all, I can't make the decision between the black and the burgundy color...need some help~




I vote black! Not a huge burgundy fan to be honest


----------



## prk

Omg DEAD! 
I was going to purchase the LV totally bag for work as I need to upgrade. This one!!! I need. How much is it in Canada

My List:
Neverfull MM
Speedy 30
Speedy 30 Bandouliere
Favorite PM
Prada bn2274
Tory Burch Robinson 
Chanel classic flap ghw

Wish list:
YSL SHOPPING TOTE
LV montaigne


----------



## HiromiT

alextt said:


> Hi all, I can't make the decision between the black and the burgundy color...need some help~



Black


----------



## HiromiT

Last time I checked it's $1220 on ssense.com (Montreal based company) or $1295 at Holts. I got mine from Matchesfashion.com and it was slightly cheaper and shipping from the UK was faster than if I had ordered from ssense. HTH.



prk said:


> Omg DEAD!
> I was going to purchase the LV totally bag for work as I need to upgrade. This one!!! I need. How much is it in Canada
> 
> My List:
> Neverfull MM
> Speedy 30
> Speedy 30 Bandouliere
> Favorite PM
> Prada bn2274
> Tory Burch Robinson
> Chanel classic flap ghw
> 
> Wish list:
> YSL SHOPPING TOTE
> LV montaigne


----------



## prk

HiromiT said:


> Last time I checked it's $1220 on ssense.com (Montreal based company) or $1295 at Holts. I got mine from Matchesfashion.com and it was slightly cheaper and shipping from the UK was faster than if I had ordered from ssense. HTH.


hey will ssense.com charge me tax and duty? 

Holts is sold out.


----------



## V7654

I heard this bag is cheaper in the UK. What website can I get the legit bag but a cheaper price? I've seen matches fashion.com mentioned a few times...


----------



## missyb

Selenalynn said:


> Here's a pic
> View attachment 3354522




Where did u get the organizer? Thank u


----------



## Selenalynn

missyb said:


> Where did u get the organizer? Thank u




Pursebling.com


----------



## emilyenglish

My plan was to buy the black epi Louis Vuitton neverfull (I own the mono in mm) but this is now on my radar. This looks like such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Funbags1025

Wow! I need this bag. It's so clean and sleek.


----------



## kmkuan123

Oh my god I'm so glad I found this thread. Was initially considering to get neverfull but I'm leaning towards this now! Thanks for sharing ladies. But just wondering does anyone knows how much it costs in Singapore / Hong Kong?


----------



## emilyenglish

Ordered this on Net-a-Porter in black, it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## emilyenglish

missyb said:


> I ordered this bag over the phone. Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354876



Stunning! Were you happy with it?


----------



## missyb

I'm still undecided. I sent back the blue because of the painted edges. I still have the silver but am not sure weather I will return or keep


----------



## 2gr8

Selenalynn said:


> Mine came today!! So in love with this color[emoji7]
> View attachment 3353761


Hi! Your bag looks lovely in these pictures. I was looking at this bag at SL website and there this color is described as orange (but the color name is dark blush). Would you say that the shade of this bagh leans more pink or orange? I was hoping that it would be dusty/ vintage/ old rose color?


----------



## emilyenglish

Mine arrived today (purchased it in black). I love it, it's such a simple design. I was going to purchase the black epi LV neverfull mm (I own it in mono) but saw this and it's a fraction of the price, yet ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

The yellow one is discounted and gorgeous:

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...r_cod45286632nt.html#section=women_bags_totes


----------



## Pandoravuitton

emilyenglish said:


> Mine arrived today (purchased it in black). I love it, it's such a simple design. I was going to purchase the black epi LV neverfull mm (I own it in mono) but saw this and it's a fraction of the price, yet ticks all the boxes.



Hi, Can you advise if the Saint Laurent Tote smaller or bigger than the Neverfull MM? I really one to buy one but from the pics it looks so wide, I don't want anything bigger than the Neverfull MM. TIA.


----------



## emilyenglish

Pandoravuitton said:


> Hi, Can you advise if the Saint Laurent Tote smaller or bigger than the Neverfull MM? I really one to buy one but from the pics it looks so wide, I don't want anything bigger than the Neverfull MM. TIA.



I'd say it's only a teeny bit bigger than the Neverfull and it's definitely lighter.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

emilyenglish said:


> I'd say it's only a teeny bit bigger than the Neverfull and it's definitely lighter.



Thank you! Wow, lighter than the neverfull, that is fantastic.


----------



## morejunkny

Pandoravuitton said:


> Hi, Can you advise if the Saint Laurent Tote smaller or bigger than the Neverfull MM? I really one to buy one but from the pics it looks so wide, I don't want anything bigger than the Neverfull MM. TIA.




Did you see the photo in post 151 of this thread? It compares the SL with the LV MM.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

In love with this bag, the pale blush and electric blue looks amazing. 

Will definitely have to go and see it in person the next time I go into London.


----------



## Selenalynn

2gr8 said:


> Hi! Your bag looks lovely in these pictures. I was looking at this bag at SL website and there this color is described as orange (but the color name is dark blush). Would you say that the shade of this bagh leans more pink or orange? I was hoping that it would be dusty/ vintage/ old rose color?




Thanks my  color is called dark rose it deff leans pink. Like a pinky tan rosey blush color! It's a beautiful color!


----------



## 2gr8

Selenalynn said:


> Thanks my  color is called dark rose it deff leans pink. Like a pinky tan rosey blush color! It's a beautiful color!


Ok, thanks. This is good to know. I like that this bag is offered in so many pretty colors - so hard to choose a favorite.


----------



## emilyenglish

Here she is!


----------



## emilyenglish

Another shot.  The more I use her, the more I love her.


----------



## Msnancysfancies

Selenalynn said:


> Here's s few more pics along with a comparison shot with the neverfull mm
> View attachment 3353769
> 
> View attachment 3353771
> 
> View attachment 3353772




Thanks for posting pictures with your neverfull mm!! I'm also considering the neverfull mm, which one is more durable? I'm debating whether to get the neverfull Epi until I saw this....


----------



## Funbags1025

an.grzywniak said:


> I got mine some time ago fringe one. And I love it so much. so practical and easy to style. Looks good with everything


Beautiful!! I was having a hard time deciding between getting the bag with fringe or without, but this pic has made the decision for me. Fringe it is!!


----------



## Selenalynn

Msnancysfancies said:


> Thanks for posting pictures with your neverfull mm!! I'm also considering the neverfull mm, which one is more durable? I'm debating whether to get the neverfull Epi until I saw this....




If I had to guess I would say the neverfull is probably more durable.  With that being said the ysl is pretty durable as in the leather doesn't scratch easily and it also doesn't show stains. if you get anything on it it wipes clean with a damp cloth.  I'm just not sure how the long term wear and tear would be. Where as the neverfull people seen to have them for years with minimal wear and tear.


----------



## melburn

Hey guys, does anyone use this bag for work or school? How does this wear with a laptop and files? I'm about to bite the bullet but just need that last push haha  also wandering if the strap is comfortable on the shoulder also?


----------



## emilyenglish

melburn said:


> Hey guys, does anyone use this bag for work or school? How does this wear with a laptop and files? I'm about to bite the bullet but just need that last push haha  also wandering if the strap is comfortable on the shoulder also?



I work at a school. Been using it all week and it's perfect. I keep files in it, but my laptop is kept in its laptop bag. I've not been babying this bag at all and there are no scratches etc. it seems very durable.


----------



## Erika

I'm interested in this bag, I'm wondering if it's possible to tuck the top corners inside the bag to make it more narrow at the top kind of like a LV neverfull.  Can someone be so kind and let me know even better if you can send a picture.

Thanks


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Finally welcome a Saint Laurent to my bag family, got mine in Dark Anthracite or Dark Grey from Harrods last Tuesday. It's absolutely beautiful, was debating between this colour and black but went for this at the end (still wondering if I made the right choice though) 
What do you guys think?


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Erika said:


> I'm interested in this bag, I'm wondering if it's possible to tuck the top corners inside the bag to make it more narrow at the top kind of like a LV neverfull.  Can someone be so kind and let me know even better if you can send a picture.
> 
> Thanks


No you won't be able to tuck the corners in to make it square and I guess more secure like you couldn't on the neverfull. 
I was debating between the two bags but Saint Laurent won because a.) price b.) leather rather than canvas c.) something different so many seem to have the neverfull now.


----------



## 2gr8

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Finally welcome a Saint Laurent to my bag family, got mine in Dark Anthracite or Dark Grey from Harrods last Tuesday. It's absolutely beautiful, was debating between this colour and black but went for this at the end (still wondering if I made the right choice though)
> What do you guys think?


Pretty bag, congrats! I'd choose grey over black - it goes with everything and you don't see that many grey bags around.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

2gr8 said:


> Pretty bag, congrats! I'd choose grey over black - it goes with everything and you don't see that many grey bags around.


Thank you, I chose this over black purely because I wear a lot of black so I thought a bit of colour won't do any harm. Although the black did look more put together.


----------



## emilyenglish

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Finally welcome a Saint Laurent to my bag family, got mine in Dark Anthracite or Dark Grey from Harrods last Tuesday. It's absolutely beautiful, was debating between this colour and black but went for this at the end (still wondering if I made the right choice though)
> What do you guys think?



Such a gorgeous bag, I bought it in black but could do with one in grey and red too!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

emilyenglish said:


> Such a gorgeous bag, I bought it in black but could do with one in grey and red too!


I'm sold on the style too, think I might even get more colours somewhere down the line. Was also considering the royal blue and the pale blush. But definitely black first haha 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gabriellebar

Hi guys! So glad I found this thread. I've needed a black tote for the longest time and the pricing for this full leather bag is so reasonable (I'm in the UK) just a quick question, on a couple websites depending on the photos taken, the bag and the handle drop can look bigger and significantly smaller? 

Some listings are under 'Tote bag' and some are under 'Large tote bag' Just wondering if anyone knows if there are two different sizes being sold or not or wether it's just my eyes playing tricks on me, plus depending on the colour selected on net a porter and selfriges the dimensions listed change, sometimes quite dramatically &#129300;

Also I already have the LV Neverfull MM in DE I've seen a photo on here of a comparison, and the YSL seems a touch bigger. Just wondering if anyone else has the two bags and thinks the YSL is a lot bigger than the Neverfull in person as the Neverfull is the perfect size for me &#128519;

TIA!


----------



## sandziilazz

I've been stuck deciding between getting the burgundy colour or the black colour as I generally wear mostly black or white monotones. I've also been having a hard time making a decision about whether or not I should buy this tote vs the Mansur Gavriel tote, in my opinion they are very comparable. Does anyone to have both so I can possibly see some pictures side by side ?


----------



## missyb

sandziilazz said:


> I've been stuck deciding between getting the burgundy colour or the black colour as I generally wear mostly black or white monotones. I've also been having a hard time making a decision about whether or not I should buy this tote vs the Mansur Gavriel tote, in my opinion they are very comparable. Does anyone to have both so I can possibly see some pictures side by side ?




The MG is a very stiff leather and is prone to scratches the SL is very soft but doesn't scratch easily


----------



## missyb

what do you all think of the silver?


----------



## morejunkny

2gr8 said:


> Pretty bag, congrats! I'd choose grey over black - it goes with everything and you don't see that many grey bags around.




I agree-I purchased black but would have chosen gray if Matches had had it at the time.


----------



## HiromiT

sandziilazz said:


> I've been stuck deciding between getting the burgundy colour or the black colour as I generally wear mostly black or white monotones. I've also been having a hard time making a decision about whether or not I should buy this tote vs the Mansur Gavriel tote, in my opinion they are very comparable. Does anyone to have both so I can possibly see some pictures side by side ?



I have both bags and love/use the SLP much more. In fact, I got the SLP because the MG wasn't meeting my needs. The SLP is softer and more comfortable to use. It's also more secure thanks to the magnetic closure and the fact that its softer leather conforms to the body nicely.

The MG is very stiff and gapes open, so much so that I feel like I'm carrying a basket. It feels big and unwieldy compared to the SLP even though it's only slightly bigger. Mind you, I've used my MG exactly twice, so it hasn't been broken in but I feel like it will never soften enough for my liking.

Sorry, i don't have time to take pics at the moment but I hope this mini review helps a bit. Please feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## HiromiT

missyb said:


> View attachment 3378477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think of the silver?



Love it! It appears quite matte and not super shiny.


----------



## Msnancysfancies

missyb said:


> View attachment 3378477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think of the silver?




Love the color!


----------



## emilyenglish

sandziilazz said:


> I've been stuck deciding between getting the burgundy colour or the black colour as I generally wear mostly black or white monotones. I've also been having a hard time making a decision about whether or not I should buy this tote vs the Mansur Gavriel tote, in my opinion they are very comparable. Does anyone to have both so I can possibly see some pictures side by side ?



I have the Mansur Gavriel lady bag.  The leather is VERY stiff compared to this bag.


----------



## emilyenglish

missyb said:


> View attachment 3378477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you all think of the silver?



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ErikaL

MarissaAnneMink said:


> No you won't be able to tuck the corners in to make it square and I guess more secure like you couldn't on the neverfull.
> I was debating between the two bags but Saint Laurent won because a.) price b.) leather rather than canvas c.) something different so many seem to have the neverfull now.


thank you, I thought it may be soft enough for the side to fall in kind of like this (not my picture:

http://9417-presscdn-0-52.pagely.ne...3/05/Louis-Vuitton-Neverfull-Damier-Ebene.jpg


----------



## mj808

ErikaL said:


> thank you, I thought it may be soft enough for the side to fall in kind of like this (not my picture:
> 
> http://9417-presscdn-0-52.pagely.ne...3/05/Louis-Vuitton-Neverfull-Damier-Ebene.jpg


It's definitely soft, but still semi structured so it won't fall in.  I held off on buying a tote bag for a long time (didn't want something covered in logos) and am super happy with my YSL bag so far because it's soft but still kind of stands up.  I also have a review and more pics on my blog if that's helpful.  http://incorporatemode.com/2016/06/boxy-shirt-shorts-plus-ysl-shopping-tote-review/

Pic of bag here: incorporatemode.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/IMG_5678.jpg


----------



## Erika

mj808 said:


> It's definitely soft, but still semi structured so it won't fall in.  I held off on buying a tote bag for a long time (didn't want something covered in logos) and am super happy with my YSL bag so far because it's soft but still kind of stands up.  I also have a review and more pics on my blog if that's helpful.  http://incorporatemode.com/2016/06/boxy-shirt-shorts-plus-ysl-shopping-tote-review/
> 
> Pic of bag here: incorporatemode.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/IMG_5678.jpg


Looks great on you and I love the color. I usually wear my LV MM with corners tucked otherwise it overpowers me I'm only 5'
If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


----------



## mj808

Erika said:


> Looks great on you and I love the color. I usually wear my LV MM with corners tucked otherwise it overpowers me I'm only 5'
> If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?



Thanks! It's called Dusty Rose, I believe.  I'm 5'8" so definitely taller rather than petite.


----------



## April1992

I absolutely adore the style of this bag but I'm still very much undecided on the colour. I'm torn between dark beige, black and navy. I think I'll have to go the SL shop in Paris sometime this week and have a look in person.


----------



## bethanycrt

mj808 said:


> It's definitely soft, but still semi structured so it won't fall in.  I held off on buying a tote bag for a long time (didn't want something covered in logos) and am super happy with my YSL bag so far because it's soft but still kind of stands up.  I also have a review and more pics on my blog if that's helpful.  http://incorporatemode.com/2016/06/boxy-shirt-shorts-plus-ysl-shopping-tote-review/
> 
> Pic of bag here: incorporatemode.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/IMG_5678.jpg


Your bag looks great on you!  Its so pretty. I actually just ordered the marine color....

Is the cover of the ysl charm removable?  How?


----------



## Tabbscat

For those who already have this beautiful tote, does the magnet stay closed?  I tried a couple on a few days ago and the magnet kept popping open, even with the bag empty. I'm hoping it was a bad batch or something. I loved everything about it except the damn closure &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## mj808

bethanycrt said:


> Your bag looks great on you!  Its so pretty. I actually just ordered the marine color....
> 
> Is the cover of the ysl charm removable?  How?



Yes, it's removable!  Super simple, I just unloop it, remove the cover, and reloop it.  You can remove the charm altogether too


----------



## mj808

Tabbscat said:


> For those who already have this beautiful tote, does the magnet stay closed?  I tried a couple on a few days ago and the magnet kept popping open, even with the bag empty. I'm hoping it was a bad batch or something. I loved everything about it except the damn closure &#9785;&#65039;


Hahaha, that was exactly my issue too but the bag was too gorgeous and I got it anyway.  For some weird reason, it tends to stay closed better when there are a few items in it vs. when it's empty.  Really not sure why this is though.  In any case, I wouldn't count on it to be a super secure closure because it's definitely iffy...


----------



## emilyenglish

mj808 said:


> Hahaha, that was exactly my issue too but the bag was too gorgeous and I got it anyway.  For some weird reason, it tends to stay closed better when there are a few items in it vs. when it's empty.  Really not sure why this is though.  In any case, I wouldn't count on it to be a super secure closure because it's definitely iffy...



I love your blog, it makes me regret buying mine in black!


----------



## V7654

I'm stuck between this bag and a Louis Vuitton never full! I feel like everyone should at least have a never full at some point, if your really into designer bags. But this YSL one is so sleek and chic... I can't make up my mind! Thoughts??


----------



## emilyenglish

V7654 said:


> I'm stuck between this bag and a Louis Vuitton never full! I feel like everyone should at least have a never full at some point, if your really into designer bags. But this YSL one is so sleek and chic... I can't make up my mind! Thoughts??



I have this and a neverfull mm in mono. I've owned my neverfull for 4 years and adore it. I considered buying the neverfull mm in black epi, but when I saw the Saint Laurent shopper (and it's much lower price point) it was a no brainier for me


----------



## April1992

Well I went to Galeries Lafayette and the shop assistant was incredibly rude so that's put me off buying the bag. Perhaps I'll go to the flagship shop and see, but it's really put me off buying the bag... I will admit that the blush colour is absolutely stunning in person though.


----------



## lms910

Anyone looking for this bag at a discount...check out selfridges online. $710 plus shipping. They have no vat for orders under $800!


----------



## sandziilazz

HiromiT said:


> I have both bags and love/use the SLP much more. In fact, I got the SLP because the MG wasn't meeting my needs. The SLP is softer and more comfortable to use. It's also more secure thanks to the magnetic closure and the fact that its softer leather conforms to the body nicely.
> 
> The MG is very stiff and gapes open, so much so that I feel like I'm carrying a basket. It feels big and unwieldy compared to the SLP even though it's only slightly bigger. Mind you, I've used my MG exactly twice, so it hasn't been broken in but I feel like it will never soften enough for my liking.
> 
> Sorry, i don't have time to take pics at the moment but I hope this mini review helps a bit. Please feel free to ask me any questions.


ooo thank you so much for all the info, I might buy this bag since I prefer a bag that is a little bit more comfortable for everyday, I've seen the black in person but not the burgundy so now it's just up to which colour haha you're so lucky to have both !! If you ever have time to please take some picture for me  xx


----------



## 2gr8

I just got the medium Gucci swing tote from sale in taupe but I just can't get this tote out of my head. My concern is the edging of this bag as it looks unfinished in pictures ( I have no store nearby so I could see it IRL). So is the edge painted or glazed or what is it like?


----------



## sbuxaddict

lms910 said:


> Anyone looking for this bag at a discount...check out selfridges online. $710 plus shipping. They have no vat for orders under $800!


Thanks for the tip!! I am about to order one now


----------



## lms910

sbuxaddict said:


> Thanks for the tip!! I am about to order one now



I bought and returned this bag SO many times before getting a black one from Selfridges. I kept convincing myself I didnt like it before I ever used it. I took the plunge one last time and havent put it down since!!


----------



## fdfriedrich

2gr8 said:


> I just got the medium Gucci swing tote from sale in taupe but I just can't get this tote out of my head. My concern is the edging of this bag as it looks unfinished in pictures ( I have no store nearby so I could see it IRL). So is the edge painted or glazed or what is it like?



I have the bag in black and ADORE it.  The edges on mine are coated.  I have used it almost constantly since I bought it in April.  It looks fantastic.I haul my laptop, tablet, plus all my purse stuff.


----------



## sbuxaddict

lms910 said:


> I bought and returned this bag SO many times before getting a black one from Selfridges. I kept convincing myself I didnt like it before I ever used it. I took the plunge one last time and havent put it down since!!


It looks so great!!


----------



## V7654

I am still so undecided between this and the LV neverfull mm. If you were also debating between these two... What ultimately lead you to buy YSL? 

What I love about YSL tote is that it's not too flashy. It's sleek, elegant, chic. I dislike how it doesn't have a least a pocket in the interior... From what I've heard it's also a tad bit unstructured(?)... I also dislike how you can't tell right away if it's a designer bag the designer name print is small,,,, the charm I love!!! But I just wish it was more noticeable that it's designer. 

The LV I like how it has a pocket in the inside.. The rigid structure is something I can get used to... But I also think it may be a little bit too flashy and I'm in a work place where they most certainly judge how you spend your money when you drive around a crappy car or something (an example)


----------



## emilyenglish

I have the neverfull mm in mono (have owned it for 4 years) plus other LV's in mono, Damier ebene and epi electric. I've started buying more understated bags as I work in a secondary/high school, so my obnoxious prada's and LV's aren't appropriate. Since buying my Saint Laurent tote I haven't used another bag! My other work bags are the mansur gavriel lady bag and the mbmj too hot to handle hobo, but I don't think I'll be using them again for a while.  This shopping tote is so easy and carefree that I don't feel the need to switch bags. That said I couldn't imagine not having my neverfull, it's a classic!


----------



## 2gr8

fdfriedrich said:


> I have the bag in black and ADORE it.  The edges on mine are coated.  I have used it almost constantly since I bought it in April.  It looks fantastic.I haul my laptop, tablet, plus all my purse stuff.



Ok, thanks for answering. It's good to know that the edges are not unfinished then.



V7654 said:


> I am still so undecided between this and the LV neverfull mm. If you were also debating between these two... What ultimately lead you to buy YSL?
> 
> What I love about YSL tote is that it's not too flashy. It's sleek, elegant, chic. I dislike how it doesn't have a least a pocket in the interior... From what I've heard it's also a tad bit unstructured(?)... I also dislike how you can't tell right away if it's a designer bag the designer name print is small,,,, the charm I love!!! But I just wish it was more noticeable that it's designer.
> 
> The LV I like how it has a pocket in the inside.. The rigid structure is something I can get used to... But I also think it may be a little bit too flashy and I'm in a work place where they most certainly judge how you spend your money when you drive around a crappy car or something (an example)



I feel exactly the same as you. On the other hand I love how discreet the bag is and then again I would like that it would look more obviously as a designer bag.  I' d also like this bag to have one inside pocket at least.


----------



## MonsieurMode

For those who prefer a North/South tote, YSL now has a N/S Shopping Tote under the men's section online. Not sure if it's in women's too. Same leather and comes with a pouch, too. LOVE these dark, jewel tones! -- Priced at $995, too!


----------



## sbuxaddict

MonsieurMode said:


> For those who prefer a North/South tote, YSL now has a N/S Shopping Tote under the men's section online. Not sure if it's in women's too. Same leather and comes with a pouch, too. LOVE these dark, jewel tones! -- Priced at $995, too!
> View attachment 3387005
> View attachment 3387006
> View attachment 3387007
> View attachment 3387008


Oooooo I am in trouble, these look amazing!


----------



## sbuxaddict

V7654 said:


> I am still so undecided between this and the LV neverfull mm. If you were also debating between these two... What ultimately lead you to buy YSL?
> 
> What I love about YSL tote is that it's not too flashy. It's sleek, elegant, chic. I dislike how it doesn't have a least a pocket in the interior... From what I've heard it's also a tad bit unstructured(?)... I also dislike how you can't tell right away if it's a designer bag the designer name print is small,,,, the charm I love!!! But I just wish it was more noticeable that it's designer.
> 
> The LV I like how it has a pocket in the inside.. The rigid structure is something I can get used to... But I also think it may be a little bit too flashy and I'm in a work place where they most certainly judge how you spend your money when you drive around a crappy car or something (an example)



I have the NF in MM but a lot of times I dont bring it out because it is so easy to identify as LV. I am ordering a YSL tote soon because I love how sleek the black looks, and it's a lot more worry free than the NF (especially since I have azur). And another plus is the button/magnetic closure for the tote, while the NF is completely open.
I think true bag lovers, and people who appreciate nice things, will know that the tote is a good one, But the average person the LV is definitely more eye-catching.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## holidayyy

lms910 said:


> Anyone looking for this bag at a discount...check out selfridges online. $710 plus shipping. They have no vat for orders under $800!



THANK YOU! I've been coveting this bag, but never took the plunge until you posted this! Ordered it in black on Tuesday and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival. A million thanks!


----------



## lms910

holidayyy said:


> THANK YOU! I've been coveting this bag, but never took the plunge until you posted this! Ordered it in black on Tuesday and am anxiously awaiting it's arrival. A million thanks!



YAY! carrying mine now!


----------



## holidayyy

One question for you ladies that have this tote - is finding your stuff in it a pain? I really wish there was at least one interior pocket for my phone. Do any of you use an organizer with it?


----------



## emilyenglish

I always use an organizer as I switch bags regularly. I never use internal pockets on my other bags. I don't even use the pouch that comes with this bag.


----------



## sweetart

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Finally welcome a Saint Laurent to my bag family, got mine in Dark Anthracite or Dark Grey from Harrods last Tuesday. It's absolutely beautiful, was debating between this colour and black but went for this at the end (still wondering if I made the right choice though)
> What do you guys think?


Love it! Is it a true dark grey or more taupe/brown?

I'm debating between black and grey. Are you happy with the color you chose?


----------



## Liberty817

holidayyy said:


> One question for you ladies that have this tote - is finding your stuff in it a pain? I really wish there was at least one interior pocket for my phone. Do any of you use an organizer with it?



Yes I had to buy a purse organizer...I never needed one until now. I wish there was a pocket instead of the little pochette.


----------



## bagfreakcpa

Just got it in clover green. She's a beauty!


----------



## bagfreakcpa

More pics...


----------



## Tabbscat

Lovely [emoji256]


----------



## 2gr8

bagfreakcpa said:


> Just got it in clover green. She's a beauty!


Love the color! It goes so well with your vases too... (Lovely interior decoration by the way.)


----------



## Tabbscat

bagfreakcpa said:


> More pics...



Yes, I noticed the vase too!  Is green your signature color?  Looks perfect!!


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

sweetart said:


> Love it! Is it a true dark grey or more taupe/brown?
> 
> I'm debating between black and grey. Are you happy with the color you chose?


At first I thought it was true dark grey, but I've been wearing it for a week now and had so many people stop me to look at my bag. Some said it look more taupe, others says it's dark grey. I would say the picture on Saint Laurent site is pretty true to colour in real life. I think it's absolutely beautiful, and don't regret choosing it over the black version at all.


----------



## emilyenglish

bagfreakcpa said:


> Just got it in clover green. She's a beauty!


Such a gorgeous colour. I love my black one, but could do with one in every colour!


----------



## micajaney

Omg!!! Beautiful tote ladies!!! I've had my eye on this for a few months now and still cant decide between the Burgundy, Black or Navy Blue... 

Anyone got pictures of what's in their tote or how they pack or orgnaize the inside? Much appreciated if you can share them please


----------



## maryg1

I put my phone in the pouch inside the bag, it's handy. I'm ordering a purse organizer of all my other belongings though!


holidayyy said:


> One question for you ladies that have this tote - is finding your stuff in it a pain? I really wish there was at least one interior pocket for my phone. Do any of you use an organizer with it?


----------



## Liberty817

Happy Fourth!!


----------



## HiromiT

micajaney said:


> Omg!!! Beautiful tote ladies!!! I've had my eye on this for a few months now and still cant decide between the Burgundy, Black or Navy Blue...
> 
> Anyone got pictures of what's in their tote or how they pack or orgnaize the inside? Much appreciated if you can share them please



I got the navy blue and love it, but part of me wishes I got the black instead. Indoors, the navy almost looks black, but in bright sunlight, it's obvious that I'm carrying a blue bag.

I use the Purse To Go organizer in the jumbo size with zip top. it's a great size and shape for the tote. Got it from Amazon but you can order directly if you're in the US. https://www.amazon.com/Purse-Go-Original-Organizer-Jumbo/dp/B010GKXKIW


----------



## Lozzalozza

I've just finished reading the whole thread. Like a few people here, I was considering the LV Neverfull MM but I've seem so many people carry it around where I work whereas I have not seen anyone with the Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in real life. Plus the price point for this bag is so much better than the Neverfull MM. 

I'm seriously considering the black colour. I have tried it at the shop. Does anyone find that the strap is a bit short and falls off their shoulder often? 

I'm planning to use it for work and will carry my wallet, gym clothes (no shoes) and lunch box in it. How do people find it when carrying lots of things? 

Thanks!


----------



## Liberty817

Lozzalozza said:


> I've just finished reading the whole thread. Like a few people here, I was considering the LV Neverfull MM but I've seem so many people carry it around where I work whereas I have not seen anyone with the Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in real life. Plus the price point for this bag is so much better than the Neverfull MM.
> 
> I'm seriously considering the black colour. I have tried it at the shop. Does anyone find that the strap is a bit short and falls off their shoulder often?
> 
> I'm planning to use it for work and will carry my wallet, gym clothes (no shoes) and lunch box in it. How do people find it when carrying lots of things?
> 
> Thanks!



It doesn't fall off the shoulder. I carry quite a bit and it is fine. I thought I was going to have to be delicate with it but it is really carefree!!!


----------



## Lozzalozza

Liberty817 said:


> It doesn't fall off the shoulder. I carry quite a bit and it is fine. I thought I was going to have to be delicate with it but it is really carefree!!!



Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated. 

I'm going to have a look at it again one more time before I take the plunge.


----------



## emilyenglish

Lozzalozza said:


> I've just finished reading the whole thread. Like a few people here, I was considering the LV Neverfull MM but I've seem so many people carry it around where I work whereas I have not seen anyone with the Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in real life. Plus the price point for this bag is so much better than the Neverfull MM.
> 
> I'm seriously considering the black colour. I have tried it at the shop. Does anyone find that the strap is a bit short and falls off their shoulder often?
> 
> I'm planning to use it for work and will carry my wallet, gym clothes (no shoes) and lunch box in it. How do people find it when carrying lots of things?
> 
> Thanks!


The strap on mine is perfect. I've had no issues at all. It fits just as much in it as my neverfull mm.


----------



## Lozzalozza

I just ordered the bag in black from Matches Fashion. Can't wait for it to arrive. 

What does everyone use as a purse organiser? Can I see some photos of it in your bag?


----------



## imjoanna

Got the Burgundy one two weeks ago! It looks great!!! 
I planned to get the black one too but they were sold out on Matchesfashion. It turned out the burgundy looks fabulous too!! And it's winter now in Aussie, it goes well with all my dark winter coats. : ) haven't got an organizer, but I'm thinking about getting one later. 

Just got one question re cleaning issues. Do you guys use any spray or oil on it? Will rain leave any marks or stains on it???
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## melburn

Liberty817 said:


> View attachment 3399075
> 
> 
> Happy Fourth!!


Love it


----------



## Lozzalozza

imjoanna said:


> Got the Burgundy one two weeks ago! It looks great!!!
> I planned to get the black one too but they were sold out on Matchesfashion. It turned out the burgundy looks fabulous too!! And it's winter now in Aussie, it goes well with all my dark winter coats. : ) haven't got an organizer, but I'm thinking about getting one later.
> 
> Just got one question re cleaning issues. Do you guys use any spray or oil on it? Will rain leave any marks or stains on it???
> Thanks!!!!!



I'm from Australia and just ordered the bag on Matches Fashion as well. It's such a good price with the pound falling against our dollar. I went to David Jones to check it out and they were selling it for $1,599. 

Matches Fashion just restocked the black colour so I ended up getting that. Otherwise, I would of got the burgundy. 

I've been doing a bit of reading on maintaining the bag and it seems like Apple brand products are quite popular.


----------



## imjoanna

Lozzalozza said:


> I'm from Australia and just ordered the bag on Matches Fashion as well. It's such a good price with the pound falling against our dollar. I went to David Jones to check it out and they were selling it for $1,599.
> 
> Matches Fashion just restocked the black colour so I ended up getting that. Otherwise, I would of got the burgundy.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of reading on maintaining the bag and it seems like Apple brand products are quite popular.


Yep! That's really a good deal!!! Lucky you got the black one!!!
But I just saw someone said the Apple brand cleaner is quite strong that some of the color were taken with it. 
How about Coach or Belle leather conditioner and cleaner? not sure if they suit YSL as well...


----------



## holidayyy

I've had mine for about two weeks now. I've not been using a purse organizer but I do have a lot of little pouches that I use. I was worried that I'd have a hard time digging through to find my phone but it's not been an issue at all! I've also been stuck in the rain at least a couple of times, and it is just perfect! I love it even more than I expected to. I'll take some photos this weekend.


----------



## Lozzalozza

imjoanna said:


> Yep! That's really a good deal!!! Lucky you got the black one!!!
> But I just saw someone said the Apple brand cleaner is quite strong that some of the color were taken with it.
> How about Coach or Belle leather conditioner and cleaner? not sure if they suit YSL as well...


I haven't used the apple product yet. Only based on what I've read in the forum. I found an Australian website that sells it. So I might do a patch test first.


----------



## emilyenglish

micajaney said:


> Omg!!! Beautiful tote ladies!!! I've had my eye on this for a few months now and still cant decide between the Burgundy, Black or Navy Blue...
> 
> Anyone got pictures of what's in their tote or how they pack or orgnaize the inside? Much appreciated if you can share them please


----------



## princessDD

What's the name of this organizer?


----------



## emilyenglish

princessDD said:


> What's the name of this organizer?



It's called the hoxis nylon purse organizer. I bought it on Amazon 
*Hoxis Nylon Purse Insert Organizer *


----------



## princessDD

emilyenglish said:


> It's called the hoxis nylon purse organizer. I bought it on Amazon
> *Hoxis Nylon Purse Insert Organizer *



Thank you!


----------



## Lozzalozza

My bag just arrived. I opted for the black because Matches Fashion only had the red and burgundy. I think blue would of been a good alternative to black. But I'm happy with the black as well.  It's a nice classic colour.

It's surprisingly quite spacious. I thought it would be smaller. Photo below compared to my large longchamp bag. It's structured as well and doesn't slouch when put down.


----------



## micajaney

Lozzalozza said:


> My bag just arrived. I opted for the black because Matches Fashion only had the red and burgundy. I think blue would of been a good alternative to black. But I'm happy with the black as well.  It's a nice classic colour.
> 
> It's surprisingly quite spacious. I thought it would be smaller. Photo below compared to my large longchamp bag. It's structured as well and doesn't slouch when put down.


Thanks for the size comparison! Cant wait to buy this bag... I'm leaning towards black now just to be safe with the color (although the burgundy does looks nice!)


----------



## sbuxaddict

I'm so upset I didn't purchase from Selfridges when it was $710...now with shipping and customs, it's about the same price as purchasing in the US


----------



## lms910

sbuxaddict said:


> I'm so upset I didn't purchase from Selfridges when it was $710...now with shipping and customs, it's about the same price as purchasing in the US



Did they change the $800 policy with no duties??


----------



## sbuxaddict

lms910 said:


> Did they change the $800 policy with no duties??



I'm not sure about that policy, but the purse is now at $875.


----------



## Tabbscat

sbuxaddict said:


> I'm so upset I didn't purchase from Selfridges when it was $710...now with shipping and customs, it's about the same price as purchasing in the US



Yep, me 2. Dang it!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Tabbscat said:


> Yep, me 2. Dang it!!



Hopefully the price will drop again? One can only hope!


----------



## bethanycrt

Here's mine...color marine/navy blue.  Showing the contrast of color black (luggage)  vs my bag. Purchased online from selfridges a few weeks ago $710


----------



## Jasmine_1990

I bought it, came in the mail. Doesn't wow me. Saggs way too much. It will be going back. Better try next time YSL! I am using the money and just buying a Neverfull Damier in GM. The leather scares me, I don't know if it is built to last. The straps feel cheap


----------



## StylishMD

So excited to join the club. I have a few trips coming up and thought it would be a great travel bag. The colour is bronze. Pic is from website. Hopefully it will arrive midweek


----------



## Zucnarf

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3418757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to join the club. I have a few trips coming up and thought it would be a great travel bag. The colour is bronze. Pic is from website. Hopefully it will arrive midweek



Post pic  Bronze sounds wonderful!


----------



## StylishMD

Zucnarf said:


> Post pic  Bronze sounds wonderful!


Will do Zucnarf!


----------



## StylishMD

Anyone get a base shaper for this bag?


----------



## mama13drama99

This bag is on my list.  There's a tote by Louboutin that I want to buy first.  I've recently decided that totes are simply the best bag for me.  Perfect for work and travel.  They fit a great deal (not that they have to be stuffed for daily use).  And more importantly for me is they can go on my shoulder for ease of use.  I'm eyeing one of the colored ones in this version and I'm wondering if there will be a seasonal sale in December or January.  I saw a hot pink version on the Saks website that was on sale for about $400.  Sadly it's sold out.  For me this won't be a bag that I used to no end, especially since I'm moving more toward the tote "only" movement.  There is a Gucci reversible tote that is second on my list, the YSL is third.  I hope to get them both on sale.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

mama13drama99 said:


> This bag is on my list.  There's a tote by Louboutin that I want to buy first.  I've recently decided that totes are simply the best bag for me.  Perfect for work and travel.  They fit a great deal (not that they have to be stuffed for daily use).  And more importantly for me is they can go on my shoulder for ease of use.  I'm eyeing one of the colored ones in this version and I'm wondering if there will be a seasonal sale in December or January.  I saw a hot pink version on the Saks website that was on sale for about $400.  Sadly it's sold out.  For me this won't be a bag that I used to no end, especially since I'm moving more toward the tote "only" movement.  There is a Gucci reversible tote that is second on my list, the YSL is third.  I hope to get them both on sale.


Is this the color you mentioned ?
http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...leather_cod45286632nt.html#section=women_bags
It is $689 USD at YSL.


----------



## mama13drama99

Shan9jtsy said:


> Is this the color you mentioned ?
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...leather_cod45286632nt.html#section=women_bags
> It is $689 USD at YSL.



I think so.  But it's not available in the US. 

View attachment 3419800


Also, I hate that department stores don't keep the same color name that the designers use.  It makes things so confusing because color doesn't always translate true one websites or from one store's site to another's.  Even on the YSL site, the green is listed at Khaki and Clover.  Based on the color pictured l, it's very pretty.  I wonder if it's filtered.  Even the marine blue is very rich, but on other sites it's not.


----------



## mama13drama99

Visited the YSL store about an hour ago to see the green (Kelly green) color in person and inquire about the pink.  The tote is smaller than your pictures show (to my eye).  I think I may have expected it to be bigger because it was compared to the LV Neverfull.  I didn't get it.  I'm not turned off by the size.  It didn't fit easily on my shoulder (but I also had on a denim jacket at the time).  The color is very pretty.  I am going to think about it.  They only have two in the store.  The next sale is in November.  I may just wait to see if it goes on sale then.  I can mentally accept the size of the bag for $700 versus $1000.  Yeah, after today, if I don't got back to get it I will wait for the sale.  I am pretty sure I'll be ordering the Louboutin tote this week instead.  That one I know won't be going on sale as it's an online exclusive.


----------



## Sarabcai

Hi All, interested in the bag but confused which color? Black as its understated & Classic or Red as I never had a red bag beg


----------



## 2gr8

mama13drama99 said:


> Visited the YSL store about an hour ago to see the green (Kelly green) color in person and inquire about the pink.  The tote is smaller than your pictures show (to my eye).  I think I may have expected it to be bigger because it was compared to the LV Neverfull.  I didn't get it.  I'm not turned off by the size.  It didn't fit easily on my shoulder (but I also had on a denim jacket at the time).  The color is very pretty.  I am going to think about it.  They only have two in the store.  The next sale is in November.  I may just wait to see if it goes on sale then.  I can mentally accept the size of the bag for $700 versus $1000.  Yeah, after today, if I don't got back to get it I will wait for the sale.  I am pretty sure I'll be ordering the Louboutin tote this week instead.  That one I know won't be going on sale as it's an online exclusive.



I ordered this bag from YSL and when I got it I also thought it was so much smaller than I had expected based on everybody's pictures and reviews. It was visibly smaller and especially flatter than my Gucci medium Swing tote and way smaller than my LV Neverfull GM. I though it would have been about the same size as my Swing. I wonder if they have changed the sizing of this tote lately?

I sent the tote back as the color (Fard) was also different than the online pictures. It was beige with a hint of rose with a good imagination. It was definitely not that lovely vintage dusty rose I thought it would be. Overall the bag didn't have that feel that a quality handbag should have. Perhaps if color and size would have met my expectations I could have put up with the other shortcomings but sadly they didn't. 

I am sorry for my rant to all of you who have and cherish this bag. Ultimately it's all up to one's personal taste and a little luck I guess. Online purchases are sometimes difficult when you don't have the possibility to do all the comparing etc beforehand. I am not even sure if I received the bag in right color. Now my question is: which tote should I try next as this one obviously didn't tick all the boxes....


----------



## mama13drama99

2gr8 said:


> I ordered this bag from YSL and when I got it I also thought it was so much smaller than I had expected based on everybody's pictures and reviews. It was visibly smaller and especially flatter than my Gucci medium Swing tote and way smaller than my LV Neverfull GM. I though it would have been about the same size as my Swing. I wonder if they have changed the sizing of this tote lately?
> 
> I sent the tote back as the color (Fard) was also different than the online pictures. It was beige with a hint of rose with a good imagination. It was definitely not that lovely vintage dusty rose I thought it would be. Overall the bag didn't have that feel that a quality handbag should have. Perhaps if color and size would have met my expectations I could have put up with the other shortcomings but sadly they didn't.
> 
> I am sorry for my rant to all of you who have and cherish this bag. Ultimately it's all up to one's personal taste and a little luck I guess. Online purchases are sometimes difficult when you don't have the possibility to do all the comparing etc beforehand. I am not even sure if I received the bag in right color. Now my question is: which tote should I try next as this one obviously didn't tick all the boxes....



Well now, you certainly shouldn't feel bad because I actually went to the store and felt underwhelmed.  I'm sorry that you had the hassle of have to ship the bag back...I feel guilty that I avoided it.  And don't be sorry that you don't like it.  I am happy that ladies here like/love it.  Had it not been for them I wouldn't have taken the time to fight traffic to go see it.  There will be plenty of things that tick the boxes for others and not for ourselves and vice versa. That's just the way it goes.  

BTW, I never went back to the store.  Again, if a seasonal color I like gets marked down during the next sale, I'll reconsider it...MAYBE.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Almost two months in and I haven't stop using this bag, I tried switching back to my other bags, then at the last minute I will just switch back to this bag again. I absolutely love the design of the bag, and the size of it. Leather wise it's not as fragile as it looks or seem, and I haven't had any problem with the strap at all despite it looking rather thin.


----------



## Sarabcai

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Almost two months in and I haven't stop using this bag, I tried switching back to my other bags, then at the last minute I will just switch back to this bag again. I absolutely love the design of the bag, and the size of it. Leather wise it's not as fragile as it looks or seem, and I haven't had any problem with the strap at all despite it looking rather thin.


Thank you si much for that. I will ne getting it soon and share pocslobely day all


----------



## 2gr8

mama13drama99 said:


> Well now, you certainly shouldn't feel bad because I actually went to the store and felt underwhelmed.  I'm sorry that you had the hassle of have to ship the bag back...I feel guilty that I avoided it.  And don't be sorry that you don't like it.  I am happy that ladies here like/love it.  Had it not been for them I wouldn't have taken the time to fight traffic to go see it.  There will be plenty of things that tick the boxes for others and not for ourselves and vice versa. That's just the way it goes.
> 
> BTW, I never went back to the store.  Again, if a seasonal color I like gets marked down during the next sale, I'll reconsider it...MAYBE.



Thanks for your empathy! I am of course happy too that other people here enjoy using this bag. I was really looking forward to do a reveal of this bag in this forum/ thread too but the bag I received just didn't sing to me at all. I thought at first that I wouldn't write about my disappointment because it is usually better to remain silent if you don't have anything positive to say. But then again there are other people who are also considering this bag and in that situation I'd also like to learn about the cons as well as the pros.  I also still wonder if they have changed the sizing of this tote lately.

I hope you will love your Louboutin tote when you get it!


----------



## mama13drama99

2gr8 said:


> Thanks for your empathy! I am of course happy too that other people here enjoy using this bag. I was really looking forward to do a reveal of this bag in this forum/ thread too but the bag I received just didn't sing to me at all. I thought at first that I wouldn't write about my disappointment because it is usually better to remain silent if you don't have anything positive to say. But then again there are other people who are also considering this bag and in that situation I'd also like to learn about the cons as well as the pros.  I also still wonder if they have changed the sizing of this tote lately.
> 
> I hope you will love your Louboutin tote when you get it!



Thank you.  I ordered it last night.  

I wonder the same too about the size.  That would explain it.  It looked so petite in person.  Again, I admitted that I just assumed that it was the same or close in size of the NF. But I needed to remember that there are various sizes of that bag and this one wouldn't necessarily be the size of the largest.  It's still on my radar.  If I can get the green on sale, I'll buy it.


----------



## holidayyy

Still need to take some good interior shots, but thought I'd share this one of my bag at brunch a couple weekends ago!


windows print screen


----------



## MaryLVLover

holidayyy said:


> Still need to take some good interior shots, but thought I'd share this one of my bag at brunch a couple weekends ago!
> 
> 
> windows print screen


Hello

I am  addict to Louis Vuitton but I was looking for the same bag as Neverfull MM; and I saw the same bag as you have ; could you tell me if your YSL is heavy (because leather) ; how is it inside? I cannot see it well inside on their Website  TIA


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

MaryLVLover said:


> Hello
> 
> I am  addict to Louis Vuitton but I was looking for the same bag as Neverfull MM; and I saw the same bag as you have ; could you tell me if your YSL is heavy (because leather) ; how is it inside? I cannot see it well inside on their Website  TIA



It's just one big hole inside no interior pockets at all apart from the pouch that comes with it. I wouldn't say its heavy at all eventhough it's leather.


----------



## MaryLVLover

MarissaAnneMink said:


> It's just one big hole inside no interior pockets at all apart from the pouch that comes with it. I wouldn't say its heavy at all eventhough it's leather.




Ah ok; no interior pockets inside? Any D-ring or not ? Pouch looks small


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

MaryLVLover said:


> Ah ok; no interior pockets inside? Any D-ring or not ? Pouch looks small
















That's the interior of the bag, and the size of the pouch in comparison to my Balenciaga zip coin purse. Hope this helps [emoji4] 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StylishMD

She arrived today! Beautiful, simple, understated and light. All the things I was looking for in a bag to use for travel. 
I purchased the bronze color which is a grayish colour, I'll have to do an outside shot to do it justice. Size is what I was looking for, enough room to put in my 3/1/1 bag, wrap, iPad, travel wallet/passport and headphones 
I do have a purse organizer that I'll try with it


----------



## MaryLVLover

MarissaAnneMink said:


> That's the interior of the bag, and the size of the pouch in comparison to my Balenciaga zip coin purse. Hope this helps [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app



Hello 

Thank you so much ; your pics helped me a lot


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Finally! Received the bag from Farfetch a week ago and finally had the time to take some shots.
It fits a 13.3 inch laptop and all my other stuffs and it still feels pretty light~
p.s. the color is "dark blush".


----------



## legseleven

I'm looking for this bag in ultramarine please. Does anyone have any mod shots? Does it have a purple-ish tinge? I'd like a bright blue and this seems like it is on screen.

I'm in Australia but heading to Las Vegas next month. Matches have it for AU$988 but no ultramarine. Anywhere else to buy online please or should I just pay US pricing which is about $300 more with the dollar exchange...

Many thanks!


----------



## Liberty817

legseleven said:


> I'm looking for this bag in ultramarine please. Does anyone have any mod shots? Does it have a purple-ish tinge? I'd like a bright blue and this seems like it is on screen.
> 
> I'm in Australia but heading to Las Vegas next month. Matches have it for AU$988 but no ultramarine. Anywhere else to buy online please or should I just pay US pricing which is about $300 more with the dollar exchange...
> 
> Many thanks!



It is bright blue! I have it and love it...I posted a small pic of it on July 4 on this thread. I bought mine in Europe so I can't help with the discount part. You will love the color.


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Hi ladies after reading through this post non stop back and fourth I decided to take the plunge and purchase the tote from Selfridges in London. I didn't get a box, as I have way too many boxes and very little space for them but the bag of course came with its stuffing and two dust bags a Selfridges dust bag and a YSL one. The bag is sturdier than I ever imagined and although it's not as structured as the never full it can hold a TON. It's beautiful I love the little pouchette that's detachable. Let me know if you want  more pics if you're on the fence take the plunge


----------



## bethanycrt

holidayyy said:


> Still need to take some good interior shots, but thought I'd share this one of my bag at brunch a couple weekends ago!
> 
> 
> windows print screen


Hi.  Have you ever tried removing the cover of the charm?  I've been using my bag for almost a month now and for the last 2 weeks, there has been no cover. So far so good...I'm just a little apprehensive if its long term.


----------



## legseleven

Liberty817, I have been poring over your photo! Thankyou, it's really gorgeous. Think I will take the plunge.


----------



## Liberty817

bethanycrt said:


> Hi.  Have you ever tried removing the cover of the charm?  I've been using my bag for almost a month now and for the last 2 weeks, there has been no cover. So far so good...I'm just a little apprehensive if its long term.



I don't use the cover either and no issues so far!


----------



## emilyenglish

Lou Hennessy said:


> Hi ladies after reading through this post non stop back and fourth I decided to take the plunge and purchase the tote from Selfridges in London. I didn't get a box, as I have way too many boxes and very little space for them but the bag of course came with its stuffing and two dust bags a Selfridges dust bag and a YSL one. The bag is sturdier than I ever imagined and although it's not as structured as the never full it can hold a TON. It's beautiful I love the little pouchette that's detachable. Let me know if you want  more pics if you're on the fence take the plunge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444840



Welcome to the club! I nearly bought the epi neverfull as I loved my mono mm so much, but glad I purchased this instead.


----------



## camillemarie

Hi everyone, 

I wrote a few months ago about finding a Samorga organizer for my tote (I used a different account as I temporary couldn't remember my password to this account).

Anyways, after a few months of use, I've come to really love my Saint Laurent tote and the Samorga organizer I found for it. I promised to give an updated review on everything, and today on my site I have done exactly that. If you're interested in the Samorga I chose, how it fits in my Saint Laurent tote, and what can fit with it, check out my latest post here: http://fashionfillsyourheart.com/samorga-bag-organizer/.







In the post I've included photos (including the one above) of the Samorga inside and outside my bag, and the reason why I chose this organizer over other ones I looked at. 

Finally, I just wanted to say I'm sorry it took me so long to write this, as I know many of you have been looking for an organizer yourself. I've had computer troubles lately and figuring out how to best photograph the Samorga was rather difficult (both the interior of the bag, and the Samorga itself are black... making it a little hard to see). 


-- Camille


----------



## emilyenglish

camillemarie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wrote a few months ago about finding a Samorga organizer for my tote (I used a different account as I temporary couldn't remember my password to this account).
> 
> Anyways, after a few months of use, I've come to really love my Saint Laurent tote and the Samorga organizer I found for it. I promised to give an updated review on everything, and today on my site I have done exactly that. If you're interested in the Samorga I chose, how it fits in my Saint Laurent tote, and what can fit with it, check out my latest post here: http://fashionfillsyourheart.com/samorga-bag-organizer/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the post I've included photos (including the one above) of the Samorga inside and outside my bag, and the reason why I chose this organizer over other ones I looked at.
> 
> Finally, I just wanted to say I'm sorry it took me so long to write this, as I know many of you have been looking for an organizer yourself. I've had computer troubles lately and figuring out how to best photograph the Samorga was rather difficult (both the interior of the bag, and the Samorga itself are black... making it a little hard to see).
> 
> 
> -- Camille


Fab post! We're YSL shopper tote bag twins and Prada WOC twins (except mine is red)


----------



## camillemarie

emilyenglish said:


> Fab post! We're YSL shopper tote bag twins and Prada WOC twins (except mine is red)


Thank you! I really wanted to be as informative as possible because I was so concerned when ordering my organizer, and so I hoped to help others before they ordered theirs. 
Also my Saint Laurent tote and Prada WOC may be my two most used bags right now. And you got to love how well they work together!


----------



## SpethyLa

I've joined the shopping tote club! It is the dark green colour. I debated going for the burgundy, but felt I could get a burgundy bag pretty much any time and this shade of green will be harder to come by.

She arrived this morning having been on a brief tour of Europe thanks to Farfetch. I can't believe how quick the delivery was, I only ordered on Sunday night and was just hoping it arrived ahead of my birthday on Thursday.

For such a simple design, it is incredibly pretty - I can't stop admiring her [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Rmsko

Beautiful color!


----------



## Liberty817

SpethyLa said:


> View attachment 3447290
> 
> 
> I've joined the shopping tote club! It is the dark green colour. I debated going for the burgundy, but felt I could get a burgundy bag pretty much any time and this shade of green will be harder to come by.
> 
> She arrived this morning having been on a brief tour of Europe thanks to Farfetch. I can't believe how quick the delivery was, I only ordered on Sunday night and was just hoping it arrived ahead of my birthday on Thursday.
> 
> For such a simple design, it is incredibly pretty - I can't stop admiring her [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Love it!


----------



## Hierophilic

SpethyLa said:


> View attachment 3447290
> 
> 
> I've joined the shopping tote club! It is the dark green colour. I debated going for the burgundy, but felt I could get a burgundy bag pretty much any time and this shade of green will be harder to come by.
> 
> She arrived this morning having been on a brief tour of Europe thanks to Farfetch. I can't believe how quick the delivery was, I only ordered on Sunday night and was just hoping it arrived ahead of my birthday on Thursday.
> 
> For such a simple design, it is incredibly pretty - I can't stop admiring her [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



That color is just so, so beautiful. I'm living for the very clean, minimal structure either that shade of green. There's just something so aesthetically pleasing about it. 

I usually can't deal with totes, often the strap drop is too long for me (I'm 4'8" - 142cms, ending up with the very bottom of the strap under my ribs so I look ridiculous) but now I'm curious. How's the size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SpethyLa

Hierophilic said:


> That color is just so, so beautiful. I'm living for the very clean, minimal structure either that shade of green. There's just something so aesthetically pleasing about it.
> 
> I usually can't deal with totes, often the strap drop is too long for me (I'm 4'8" - 142cms, ending up with the very bottom of the strap under my ribs so I look ridiculous) but now I'm curious. How's the size, if you don't mind me asking?



I don't think the camera did justice to the colour either, it is so rich and luscious!

I'm not usually a tote person either, but wanted an alternative to my Mulberry Bayswater for work. When I pulled the bag out I felt it was smaller than I was expecting, but then filled it up and was surprised how well it holds it shape and how much room was left over too! I think it's a bit of an illusion. The strap drop is just under 10inches and for me the bottom sits near the top of my hip, but I'm 5'8 so a big height difference between us.


----------



## Rmsko

Has anyone had any problems with this bag in the rain, such as watermarks showing up?


----------



## emilyenglish

Rmsko said:


> Has anyone had any problems with this bag in the rain, such as watermarks showing up?


I've been caught in a couple of downpours and my bag still looks as good as new


----------



## Rmsko

emilyenglish said:


> I've been caught in a couple of downpours and my bag still looks as good as new


Sounds great  It rains a lot here, so just had to make sure it can survive a downpour.


----------



## JolieChouette

Here is my tote in dark blush next to my new sac de jour. the leather feels a lot more sturdy on the shopping tote as compared to the smooth sac de jour. I've been using the tote everyday for about 4-5 months without signs of wear. 

It's extremely light and carries a lot of stuff. Probably not the best bag to walk around in the city if you are concerned about pick pocketing. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## julietoscar

JolieChouette said:


> Here is my tote in dark blush next to my new sac de jour. the leather feels a lot more sturdy on the shopping tote as compared to the smooth sac de jour. I've been using the tote everyday for about 4-5 months without signs of wear.
> 
> It's extremely light and carries a lot of stuff. Probably not the best bag to walk around in the city if you are concerned about pick pocketing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449731



Wow, the dark blush tote is beautiful! 

Do you happen to know what colour your wallet is called? Is it dusty rose? That's a stunning colour too.


----------



## JolieChouette

julietoscar said:


> Wow, the dark blush tote is beautiful!
> 
> Do you happen to know what colour your wallet is called? Is it dusty rose? That's a stunning colour too.



Thanks! It's darker than I thought it would be, but I do find it quite versatile.

The wallet is called "Fard". They had another one left on farfetch. It was the cheapest place I could find it on. Also saw a matelasse bag in that shade with gold hardware and it looked stunning.


----------



## julietoscar

JolieChouette said:


> Thanks! It's darker than I thought it would be, but I do find it quite versatile.
> 
> The wallet is called "Fard". They had another one left on farfetch. It was the cheapest place I could find it on. Also saw a matelasse bag in that shade with gold hardware and it looked stunning.



I'm currently eyeing up a Large Chain Wallet in the dark blush as well as the "Fard" colour. Although, the beautiful tote is tempting me too! The price point for the tote is quite reasonable too, costing less than the much smaller Chain Wallets


----------



## JolieChouette

julietoscar said:


> I'm currently eyeing up a Large Chain Wallet in the dark blush as well as the "Fard" colour. Although, the beautiful tote is tempting me too! The price point for the tote is quite reasonable too, costing less than the much smaller Chain Wallets



I know! They end up being similar prices and it makes it hard to decide! Browns fashion from the UK had 10%off for new customers (code BFF10) and you're more than welcome to use my code with farfetch if you'd like 10% off there as well (code Nancy Piche). Good luck making a decision - either way is a great one!


----------



## julietoscar

JolieChouette said:


> I know! They end up being similar prices and it makes it hard to decide! Browns fashion from the UK had 10%off for new customers (code BFF10) and you're more than welcome to use my code with farfetch if you'd like 10% off there as well (code Nancy Piche). Good luck making a decision - either way is a great one!



Thanks for the info! I always like scoring a discount on designer items!


----------



## CookieDoh

JolieChouette said:


> Here is my tote in dark blush next to my new sac de jour. the leather feels a lot more sturdy on the shopping tote as compared to the smooth sac de jour. I've been using the tote everyday for about 4-5 months without signs of wear.
> 
> It's extremely light and carries a lot of stuff. Probably not the best bag to walk around in the city if you are concerned about pick pocketing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449731


The shopping tote color looks great!!!!


----------



## bethanycrt

JolieChouette said:


> Here is my tote in dark blush next to my new sac de jour. the leather feels a lot more sturdy on the shopping tote as compared to the smooth sac de jour. I've been using the tote everyday for about 4-5 months without signs of wear.
> 
> It's extremely light and carries a lot of stuff. Probably not the best bag to walk around in the city if you are concerned about pick pocketing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449731


Love the color of your tote. You've been using your bag for 5 months already. I'm just curious, have you tried removing the cover of the charm?


----------



## Liberty817

bethanycrt said:


> Love the color of your tote. You've been using your bag for 5 months already. I'm just curious, have you tried removing the cover of the charm?



I removed my cover and it looks great!!!


----------



## JolieChouette

bethanycrt said:


> Love the color of your tote. You've been using your bag for 5 months already. I'm just curious, have you tried removing the cover of the charm?



Thanks, yes it was off for a few months but I popped it back in recently. It hadn't scratched but I wanted to keep it that way. Overall the bag feels quite durable. My two complaints are that there's no compartments in the interior (hence the low cost as it's simple to construct) and the suede lining catches on to things and is harder to clean. To fix this I just put all of my belongings in separate pouches. It's much tidier that way.


----------



## Liberty817

JolieChouette said:


> Thanks, yes it was off for a few months but I popped it back in recently. It hadn't scratched but I wanted to keep it that way. Overall the bag feels quite durable. My two complaints are that there's no compartments in the interior (hence the low cost as it's simple to construct) and the suede lining catches on to things and is harder to clean. To fix this I just put all of my belongings in separate pouches. It's much tidier that way.



I agree...I plan to buy a samorga! If only it had a pocket on the side instead of the pochette...the pochette is dinky imo!


----------



## JolieChouette

Same here! I would have preferred that they perhaps include some sorts of pockets/compartments on the inside and forgo the pochette. I don't use it either...


----------



## CookieDoh

emilyenglish said:


> Welcome to the club! I nearly bought the epi neverfull as I loved my mono mm so much, but glad I purchased this instead.


I almost bought the LV epi leather too!!! Just purchased the shopping tote today in black!!! Can't wait to use it


----------



## CEB

Hi! I bought my SL tote in black two weeks ago. I'm quite satisfied, however the logo on the front of the bag is almost worn off. Have anyone experienced the same?


----------



## regina_ong88

JolieChouette said:


> Here is my tote in dark blush next to my new sac de jour. the leather feels a lot more sturdy on the shopping tote as compared to the smooth sac de jour. I've been using the tote everyday for about 4-5 months without signs of wear.
> 
> It's extremely light and carries a lot of stuff. Probably not the best bag to walk around in the city if you are concerned about pick pocketing.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449731


The tote is beautiful!


----------



## CookieDoh

CookieDoh said:


> I almost bought the LV epi leather too!!! Just purchased the shopping tote today in black!!! Can't wait to use it


Heres a pic!


----------



## emilyenglish

CookieDoh said:


> Heres a pic!


Such a gorgeous bag! You've inspired me to use mine today, she's not been out for a couple of weeks.


----------



## divababe

Hi, for those who have the bag and use as their work or commute bag, would you please share how the bag has been holding up? Am looking for a work bag alternative. Will use to put my laptop in and other daily essentials. Thought this would be a better alternative than LV neverfull because the neverfull straps were too thin for me and hurt my shoulders. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## CookieDoh

divababe said:


> Hi, for those who have the bag and use as their work or commute bag, would you please share how the bag has been holding up? Am looking for a work bag alternative. Will use to put my laptop in and other daily essentials. Thought this would be a better alternative than LV neverfull because the neverfull straps were too thin for me and hurt my shoulders. Any advice would be appreciated!



I've only been using the bag for about 1 week for work, so I can't really say how the bag will hold up in the long term. I usually have a folder, planner, water bottle, lunch, a blazer, and my makeup bag inside. So far I feel like it's been holding up pretty good. I haven't noticed any signs of tears or scratches on the bag and feel like the material is pretty scratch resistant. Haven't been in the rain with it yet, so I can't speak to that. I don't own a neverfull so I'm not sure how the straps compare to this one. However, the straps haven't really hurt me. The bag definitely fits a laptop, I have a mac book air 13 inch and it sits perfectly inside the bag and there is still additional space. The only down side is that if you want a bag that closes securely/zips to avoid pick pockets, then this isn't the bag for you. But the material is definitely soft and flexible enough to mold and squeeze the bag under your arms to avoid thieves! (That's what I do when I get on a really crowded train because I live in NYC!) hope this helps!


----------



## divababe

CookieDoh said:


> I've only been using the bag for about 1 week for work, so I can't really say how the bag will hold up in the long term. I usually have a folder, planner, water bottle, lunch, a blazer, and my makeup bag inside. So far I feel like it's been holding up pretty good. I haven't noticed any signs of tears or scratches on the bag and feel like the material is pretty scratch resistant. Haven't been in the rain with it yet, so I can't speak to that. I don't own a neverfull so I'm not sure how the straps compare to this one. However, the straps haven't really hurt me. The bag definitely fits a laptop, I have a mac book air 13 inch and it sits perfectly inside the bag and there is still additional space. The only down side is that if you want a bag that closes securely/zips to avoid pick pockets, then this isn't the bag for you. But the material is definitely soft and flexible enough to mold and squeeze the bag under your arms to avoid thieves! (That's what I do when I get on a really crowded train because I live in NYC!) hope this helps!



Thank you so much! Good to know that you use in NYC as well! I travel for work so definitely don't want to have multiple bags. Thought I would use the pouch to put more important stuff like wallet and move that closer to my body to protect.


----------



## legseleven

Bought this to replace my Longchamp which is my go to with 3 kids. Very happy so far! I bought it from Farfetch for AU$910 (about US$685).


----------



## chymera

legseleven said:


> Bought this to replace my Longchamp which is my go to with 3 kids. Very happy so far! I bought it from Farfetch for AU$910 (about US$685).



Is this navy? Didn't know it came in this colour!


----------



## Liberty817

chymera said:


> Is this navy? Didn't know it came in this colour!



I have the same one and it is royal blue...it may come in navy though!


----------



## Selenalynn

Still loving this bag!!  Took it wine tasting.


----------



## chymera

Liberty817 said:


> I have the same one and it is royal blue...it may come in navy though!



Thanks! I definitely need this colour too! I have the black that I use religiously.


----------



## lvfanaddict

I've had this bag since last year, but haven't used it much because somehow I scraped the leather and am afraid to damage it further . 
I was wondering if anyone can compare it to a Goyard St. Louis pm?  I have an abused LV neverfull mm and want a workhorse tote that I don't have to baby.  I really thought the St. Laurent would fit the bill, but the leather is not exactly "scratch resistant." Any comments/opinions/recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lvfanaddict

ckm8 said:


> Hi!  This is my first post on purseforum - so glad I found this a few weeks before I go to Paris!  I currently use the Neverfull every day to haul my laptop, papers, etc. to/from work and have been looking for a similar tote.  I was highly considering the Goyard Anjou but after what I've read about the quality of the St. Louis, it gives me doubts about buying Goyard at all.  Does anybody have the YSL shopping tote in Pale Blush?  I've only seen the black in person, and it's beautiful, but I think the different color might be nice, particularly as it doesn't come with a monogramming option as the Neverfull or the St. Louis.  Just wondering how the Pale Blush looks in person, and whether it may be more prone to showing marks given its lighter color.  Thanks!


Hi!  I was wondering which bag you purchased? I own the Ysl tote and am happy, but somehow scraped a small part of the leather. I am considering a Goyard St. Louis or Artois. I was hoping you can share your thoughts if you purchased a Goyard. They have a Gucci reversible in blush on net a porter. Thanks!


----------



## pikanmu

Hi All!  I am looking for a new work bag - carry laptop, files, notes, etc; and I've scanned over these pages, but I'm wondering if the largest size is 
DIMENSIONS
14.4 length
10.9 height 
5.1 INCHES depth 
I have a 15 inch Dell laptop work computer (measured screen size diagonally)  - and wondering if it will fit comfortably in the bag?  I don't mind heavy bags as I carry my laptop to meetings and to the office and home most days.  I also travel often and this bag would be great for the plane.  Right now, I carry a Michael Kors Jet Set tote and it has held up nicely over the last 3 years, but I am ready for something new.  

thank you!


----------



## mar_imp

Hello, 
 I own the shopping tote in black and noticed that the Saint Laurent logo at the top of the bag is starting to fade. I've only used this bag for a few days. Is anyone else having this problem? Just hope they would be able to repaint it or something if I was to get it fixed.


----------



## palmbeachpink

here is a review that some may find useful (w/YSL tote, LV neverfull + TB Perry tote) http://chaseamie.blogspot.com/2016/09/lv-neverfull-saint-laurent-tory-burch.html?m=1

i think you can click on her blog to see YT vid too!

HTH


----------



## pikanmu

palmbeachpink said:


> here is a review that some may find useful (w/YSL tote, LV neverfull + TB Perry tote) http://chaseamie.blogspot.com/2016/09/lv-neverfull-saint-laurent-tory-burch.html?m=1
> 
> i think you can click on her blog to see YT vid too!
> 
> HTH


Thank you!  That was quite helpful!


----------



## pikanmu

I ended up buying the bag - 3 of them actually.  I wasn't sure which color to get and am not close to a store, so I will return the ones that don't work.  I got - black / marine/ ocean blue.  My current work bag is a gray color so I can always switch out to that if I get sick of the darker hue!  I will hopefully have them in the next 5 days max and can do a review!


----------



## palmbeachpink

pikanmu said:


> I ended up buying the bag - 3 of them actually.  I wasn't sure which color to get and am not close to a store, so I will return the ones that don't work.  I got - black / marine/ ocean blue.  My current work bag is a gray color so I can always switch out to that if I get sick of the darker hue!  I will hopefully have them in the next 5 days max and can do a review!



that's awesome! all great colors, esp the ocean blue! let me know what you think! i bought one too, the TB grey/pink one but have yet to use as i'm still on fence between the TB + YSL totes!


----------



## Nicole815

CookieDoh said:


> Heres a pic!


Love it! I'm waiting for mine from Nordstrom as it is on backorder. I got the black too. Can't wait! 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00TD using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## legseleven

chymera said:


> Is this navy? Didn't know it came in this colour!



This is the ultramarine colour.

Absolutely love this bag, took it with me on a 3 week trip to the U.S. and Canada from Australia and it held up beautifully,


----------



## queenvictoria2

This just arrived yesterday from BG. I used my gift card from event in August so great deal and I LOVE it [emoji7]


----------



## enayan

does anyone have this and the goyard? im trying to decide between the two. understand they're completely different, but what would you choose if you can only have one


----------



## queenvictoria2

I would pick this


----------



## Jaime

I received mine Monday. Absolute keeper though I haven't had a chance to use it.
I've bought and returned so many mansur gavriel totes because I just couldn't warm to it but this is very different. Love it!


----------



## legseleven

enayan said:


> does anyone have this and the goyard? im trying to decide between the two. understand they're completely different, but what would you choose if you can only have one



I have a Goyard on my wishlist also, from reviews I've read, this is much tougher as the corners on the Goyard are more delicate, I'll get one once my kids are older and it won't be such a workhorse.


----------



## bosstara

enayan said:


> does anyone have this and the goyard? im trying to decide between the two. understand they're completely different, but what would you choose if you can only have one



I was originally between a LV Neverfull or Goyard St. Louis, but every girl in NYC seems to have one and I'm guessing at least some of them are fake. Then I decided on a Mansur Gavriel, but they are impossible to find in stores right now and I don't want to purchase sight unseen. The awesome sales rep at Bergdorf showed me this tote, and I was sold. I went back the next day and bought it. I think the advantages to this tote are 1) it's understated yet still recognizable with the charm exposed, 2) it's less expensive than LV & Goyard which are coated canvas while this is calf leather, and 3) it will hold up better than the MG which scratches easily and also the Goyard which has a lot of issues with the straps.  LV holds up very well, but I tend to get sick of that design and it's so ubiquitous that it doesn't feel special. That's my two cents!


----------



## enayan

bosstara said:


> I was originally between a LV Neverfull or Goyard St. Louis, but every girl in NYC seems to have one and I'm guessing at least some of them are fake. Then I decided on a Mansur Gavriel, but they are impossible to find in stores right now and I don't want to purchase sight unseen. The awesome sales rep at Bergdorf showed me this tote, and I was sold. I went back the next day and bought it. I think the advantages to this tote are 1) it's understated yet still recognizable with the charm exposed, 2) it's less expensive than LV & Goyard which are coated canvas while this is calf leather, and 3) it will hold up better than the MG which scratches easily and also the Goyard which has a lot of issues with the straps.  LV holds up very well, but I tend to get sick of that design and it's so ubiquitous that it doesn't feel special. That's my two cents!



thanks for sharing! i agree with pretty much everything you said. i am going to london soon and with the pound so weak and no tax, i am for sure getting this bag, it will be only around $600. my bf is getting me the goyard and im not gonna say no to a gift lol 
Cant wait for the trip, thinking about what all i should get!


----------



## Funbags1025

Would love to see this bag in dark beige


----------



## Laura_Emm

I just received mine today, absolutely love it. It's much smaller in person than any pic/video I've seen which I'm happy about as I was worried it may be too big!


----------



## CheesyLouisey

Hi all, I've been lusting after this bag for a few months now and finally saw it in person last week in Selfridges. The sales assistant in the store quoted the bag at around £640 which is more expensive than their website. Does anyone know if a price increase is about to happen for these bags? If so will take the plunge sooner rather than later! Thanks for any info


----------



## Laura_Emm

I bought mine last week directly from ysl.com and it was £590, with free shipping.


----------



## Wil Oz

Hi

I'm new here and hoping someone can help. I recently bought a Saint Laurent shopper tote from Matches Fashion online. I noticed when it arrived that the printed logo looks fainter than the ones I have seen in a local department store. Does anyone know why this might be?
I will try to attach pics. I went into our local department store and took a pic of the one there for comparison. Mine looks more faint, or a thinner font, than the ones I can see in pics you guys have posted.

First photo is the one I have, purchased online from Matches Fashion. Second is from a store here in Australia called David Jones and I am very sure they would have authentic stock.


----------



## Jaime

I can't answer why they vary so much. Mine is from matches too and is probably in between the two pictures. Not as deep as the DJs one but not as faint as the other. But I do know with DJs while they carry authentic items they don't have security tags or people trained enough to identify fakes being returned. I no longer even look there as on a couple of occasions years ago I saw bags there that were obviously fake and my assumption is they were returned and the sales assistants don't know enough or care so just accept them. (Not saying that the one in the pic from there is fake just that they're not always a reliable source)


----------



## Wil Oz

Jaime said:


> I can't answer why they vary so much. Mine is from matches too and is probably in between the two pictures. Not as deep as the DJs one but not as faint as the other. But I do know with DJs while they carry authentic items they don't have security tags or people trained enough to identify fakes being returned. I no longer even look there as on a couple of occasions years ago I saw bags there that were obviously fake and my assumption is they were returned and the sales assistants don't know enough or care so just accept them. (Not saying that the one in the pic from there is fake just that they're not always a reliable source)



Thanks for your reply. I have often wondered that when buying things like sunglasses and bags from DJs! 

I am considering returning my bag to Matches and ordering one from Net-a-porter. Do you know what happens if I set the country to United Kingdom and place an order on Net-a-porter in British Pounds but being delivered to Australia? It comes to 585 GBP which is just under AUD $1000 so I think that means I don't have to pay extra customs taxes - but I am not exactly sure! Does anyone know??


----------



## Jaime

You won't pay any more than it says at checkout. My main reason from buying from Matches was I had a coupon code and I wanted Navy. I find it very good quality and probably wouldn't return for the reason of the stamp. But if it bothers you perhaps get it from NAP and get a different colour.


----------



## Wil Oz

Jaime said:


> You won't pay any more than it says at checkout. My main reason from buying from Matches was I had a coupon code and I wanted Navy. I find it very good quality and probably wouldn't return for the reason of the stamp. But if it bothers you perhaps get it from NAP and get a different colour.


Have you found the navy to be a useful colour? Mine is actually navy too but I really wanted the black. Now I'm not sure as I quite like the navy too!


----------



## Jaime

As I have so many black bags I definitely wanted something a little different. Dark enough not to stand out and clash with anything but light enough to see its not black. Being a classic style I wanted a classic colour and I love it. Have been using it every day.


----------



## love balenciaga

Jaime said:


> You won't pay any more than it says at checkout. My main reason from buying from Matches was I had a coupon code and I wanted Navy. I find it very good quality and probably wouldn't return for the reason of the stamp. But if it bothers you perhaps get it from NAP and get a different colour.


Hi, I've been trying to find a matches coupon code for a while.Is it still working and what was the discount if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Jaime

It was a one time use code so not still valid.


----------



## love balenciaga

Thanks. Would it be weird to buy a bag from the menswear collection? I love the croc embossed bags but the only big tote they do is available in menswear only :-/ I've been debating getting the shopper for a while but Im wondering how they hold up after a few months because there's no support at the bottom?


----------



## i3yooz

hi,
i love the simplicity of this bag, was eyeing it for couple of months before pulling the trigger and buying the black last week from NAP. it cost me just £508 with free shipping and no additional duties to pay. however, i have noticed the edges ( at the bottem) are a bit peeled off. did someone else faced this issue ?!


----------



## CEB

I’ve experienced the same issue. I asked the store where I bought the tote if this was a complaint, which they confirmed. They sent the tote immediately to France in order to get it fixed.


----------



## LvoveLV

Is there anyone who have this tote and the LV Neverfull ? How do you like the YSL ? How is it holding up ?

I"m debating between the to for traveling. The only "bad thing" with the Neverfull is I see it everywhere ... 

Thanks


----------



## Jaime

I have both and like both but I really love the thick leather of the SL tote. I've been carrying every day since soon after I got it and it doesn't show any sign of wear at all.
I also prefer that it's not as common as the LV. My neverful is the limited edition one with the red dots from a few years back. I don't really use it all that often.


----------



## emilyenglish

LvoveLV said:


> Is there anyone who have this tote and the LV Neverfull ? How do you like the YSL ? How is it holding up ?
> 
> I"m debating between the to for traveling. The only "bad thing" with the Neverfull is I see it everywhere ...
> 
> Thanks


I have both. I use the YSL when I want to be more under the radar. I love them both equally. I rotate my bags a lot and reach for my ysl shopping tote about once a week.


----------



## Elaine1904

I just received mine yesterday! However I have no idea what colour it is, the website I bought it from just said grey.. ><
It looks like fog to me, what do you think?


----------



## NL3181

anyone use Samorga purse organizer in their tote ??


----------



## befrank

NL3181 said:


> anyone use Samorga purse organizer in their tote ??



I just bought a zipped version from Purses to Go, the extra jumbo size.


----------



## nwhite

Been wanting a Saint Laurent for a while now and finally grabbed a shopping tote while Net a porter was having their sale.  On the website, they called the color "antique rose".  It's very lightweight and will be great for carrying to work everyday.  Great neutral color too!!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

nwhite said:


> Been wanting a Saint Laurent for a while now and finally grabbed a shopping tote while Net a porter was having their sale.  On the website, they called the color "antique rose".  It's very lightweight and will be great for carrying to work everyday.  Great neutral color too!!


Such a lovely color!


----------



## laudr03

nwhite said:


> Been wanting a Saint Laurent for a while now and finally grabbed a shopping tote while Net a porter was having their sale.  On the website, they called the color "antique rose".  It's very lightweight and will be great for carrying to work everyday.  Great neutral color too!!



I guess you are one of the lucky winners who bought that bag from NAP sale. I tried to place an order and got busy at work and when I tried later it was out of stock 
It's such a beautiful color... Enjoy


----------



## nwhite

Shan9jtsy said:


> Such a lovely color!


Thank you!


----------



## nwhite

laudr03 said:


> I guess you are one of the lucky winners who bought that bag from NAP sale. I tried to place an order and got busy at work and when I tried later it was out of stock
> It's such a beautiful color... Enjoy



Oh no, so sorry.  I was thinking about holding off and buying the bag later on, but something kept telling me to buy the bag now as it will not stay in stock. Sure enough I checked back the next morning and that color was gone.
Thank you. Yes, it really is a nice color in person.


----------



## purselossie

nwhite said:


> Been wanting a Saint Laurent for a while now and finally grabbed a shopping tote while Net a porter was having their sale.  On the website, they called the color "antique rose".  It's very lightweight and will be great for carrying to work everyday.  Great neutral color too!!


I also bought this exact same bag/color! I was concerned about the logo embossing on the outside. Seemed a bit light. Same with the printing on the key tag. How does your logo look? Do you have closeup pics? I'm still gonna keep the bag because I love the style/color, but was concerned the engraving would not last long...never bought YSL before and hope to not be dissapointed.


----------



## dotty8

Elaine1904 said:


> I just received mine yesterday! However I have no idea what colour it is, the website I bought it from just said grey.. ><
> It looks like fog to me, what do you think?
> View attachment 3530632





nwhite said:


> Been wanting a Saint Laurent for a while now and finally grabbed a shopping tote while Net a porter was having their sale.  On the website, they called the color "antique rose".  It's very lightweight and will be great for carrying to work everyday.  Great neutral color too!!



I love those colours


----------



## jaserendipituy

bagfreakcpa said:


> Just got it in clover green. She's a beauty!


Would you be able to do some pic in the daylight? It will be nice to see what the actual color looks in the day light. and how often do u use this bag? is this tote yr everyday bag?


----------



## jaserendipituy

Hello ladies:
Do you think this green is too much as an everyday tote:




I am debating on getting this one or in red. As i dont have any of these two colors. Do you think it is okay to carry these colors everyday or should i go for a neutral color


----------



## laudr03

jaserendipituy said:


> Hello ladies:
> Do you think this green is too much as an everyday tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am debating on getting this one or in red. As i dont have any of these two colors. Do you think it is okay to carry these colors everyday or should i go for a neutral color


I would get the red since red is a classic color. I haven't seen this green in person but one of my friends has the darker one and it looks really pretty. It's perfect for fall/winter and it looks more neutral than you would think, almost like black but less boring... If you are not too sure about this color get a neutral like gray, black or beige. You can't go wrong with those...


----------



## jaserendipituy

laudr03 said:


> I would get the red since red is a classic color. I haven't seen this green in person but one of my friends has the darker one and it looks really pretty. It's perfect for fall/winter and it looks more neutral than you would think, almost like black but less boring... If you are not too sure about this color get a neutral like gray, black or beige. You can't go wrong with those...


So i ordered both and will keep the one i love. I did enquire from YSL the green color is like perrier botle green so i think i would love. I always link red  to aggression so that is why i have always been hesistant to carry red but i am gonna give that a try. Lets hope i am able to decide on one and return the other otherwise i am in trouble.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just unpacked my Clover Green tote - delighted with it!!!
These quick pics were taken inside in muted natural daylight.


----------



## jaserendipituy

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3543440
> View attachment 3543442
> View attachment 3543443
> 
> 
> Just unpacked my Clover Green tote - delighted with it!!!
> These quick pics were taken inside in muted natural daylight.


that is a very beautiful color. i have ordered it aswell just waiting for it now. 
Thank you for the pics.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jaserendipituy said:


> that is a very beautiful color. i have ordered it aswell just waiting for it now.
> Thank you for the pics.



Thank you!  I saw your posts - I only just received my bag this morning, otherwise I would have posted photos earlier.   I hope you like your green tote when it arrives.
I love green leather goods and I'm very happy with this particular shade of green.  Very tempted by the Dark Green too, which looks to be more of a winter green.


----------



## emilyenglish

Such a stunning colour.  I regret buying this in black now!


Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3543440
> View attachment 3543442
> View attachment 3543443
> 
> 
> Just unpacked my Clover Green tote - delighted with it!!!
> These quick pics were taken inside in muted natural daylight.


----------



## Tuned83

Thinking of buying this bag to use as a changing/diaper bag. Good idea?? Thoughts from those who have it, will it work for this? I am not a fan of LV canvas.


----------



## laudr03

Tuned83 said:


> Thinking of buying this bag to use as a changing/diaper bag. Good idea?? Thoughts from those who have it, will it work for this? I am not a fan of LV canvas.


This tote makes a great diaper bag. I have used it several times with and without the ToteSavvy organizer and it I love it.


----------



## kristine Basco

Is there only one size for this ysl shopping tote?


----------



## NL3181

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3543440
> View attachment 3543442
> View attachment 3543443
> 
> 
> Just unpacked my Clover Green tote - delighted with it!!!
> These quick pics were taken inside in muted natural daylight.


beautiful!!!!!!! pls snap some modeling pics


----------



## jaserendipituy

there is this size n then there is ine thats like this:






kristine Basco said:


> Is there only one size for this ysl shopping tote?


----------



## kristine Basco

jaserendipituy said:


> there is this size n then there is ine thats like this:



Oh ok thank u!


----------



## Tuned83

laudr03 said:


> This tote makes a great diaper bag. I have used it several times with and without the ToteSavvy organizer and it I love it.


Thanks for ur input. Will have a closer look at it in store and decide.


----------



## jaserendipituy

Just got my package


----------



## jaserendipituy

i will take better shots in the daylight.


----------



## laudr03

jaserendipituy said:


> i will take better shots in the daylight.


Awesome. Did you order both colors or just the green?


----------



## Straight-Laced

emilyenglish said:


> Such a stunning colour.  I regret buying this in black now!


Thank you!  Don't have regrets - green is gorgeous but black is best


----------



## jaserendipituy

laudr03 said:


> Awesome. Did you order both colors or just the green?


I ordered green and by the time i went to order red it was sold out  I keep going back to check if red becomes available thinking the buyer will return it. Just a wishful thinking!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I decided to take a look at the Dark Green tote for comparison with the Clover while I had the opportunity.  The Dark Green colour is really hard to capture!  It's so dark and MATTE.
Some pics for colour reference -


----------



## jaserendipituy

Straight-Laced said:


> I decided to take a look at the Dark Green tote for comparison with the Clover while I had the opportunity.  The Dark Green colour is really hard to capture!  It's so dark and MATTE.
> Some pics for colour reference -
> 
> View attachment 3547725
> 
> View attachment 3547724
> 
> View attachment 3547723


Do they call that green olive green coz my sac du jour is that green color. Or is it Army Green? It did not see this green on ysl website though they had medium tote with this green tone in under mens section on the website. 
Did you land up buying the dark green tote as well?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jaserendipituy said:


> Do they call that green olive green coz my sac du jour is that green color. Or is it Army Green? It did not see this green on ysl website though they had medium tote with this green tone in under mens section on the website.
> Did you land up buying the dark green tote as well?



I bought it from NAP and they say the designer colour is Dark Green.
It's this one :
https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/...Laurent/shopping-large-textured-leather-tote-

I love green bags so I wanted to see it.  I was hoping for a richer (less muddy and muted) dark green.
Are you happy with your Clover Green tote?


----------



## jaserendipituy

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought it from NAP and they say the designer colour is Dark Green.
> It's this one :
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/au/en/...Laurent/shopping-large-textured-leather-tote-
> 
> I love green bags so I wanted to see it.  I was hoping for a richer (less muddy and muted) dark green.
> Are you happy with your Clover Green tote?


Oh yes i wore it today. But for snowdays i have to look for another tote ( not LV though )


----------



## CheekyK.

Hi. Im new to the forum and my bag came in yesterday from saks.com(Nero). I love almost everything about it except the fact that it it looks floppy and sad. The straps also came super bent. Will everything straighten out with use?


----------



## jaserendipituy

CheekyK. said:


> Hi. Im new to the forum and my bag came in yesterday from saks.com(Nero). I love almost everything about it except the fact that it it looks floppy and sad. The straps also came super bent. Will everything straighten out with use?


Oh! Mine came with a dustbag inside it stuffed with wrapping paper or tissue like paper 
Few things you could do are:
a) h stuff it with some towel or those bubble things you get when items are shipped to you. 
b) you could buy or make a stuffing pillow for your bag. 
c) you can go to saks and ask why your tote did not come with another dustbag that usually comes with this tote. I am sure they can locate a dustbag for you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## CheekyK.

OMG, you're right. It did come with the 2nd dustbag but ive already put my daily things in to start using. Im gonna let it sit this weekend with the 2nd dustbag or find more things to put in. Thx.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jaserendipituy said:


> Oh yes i wore it today. But for snowdays i have to look for another tote ( not LV though )



Love the Clover Green!!!
FYI NAP Asia-Pacific site has the Red/Bordeaux tote in stock but it hasn't come up on sale (yet?)


----------



## ajink

Ah, so glad I found this!  Am playing on buying one of these asap, but cannot decide which. I have wanted the YSL tote but this Alexander McQueen is giving me all types of confused feelings: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/shopper_cod45305385mn.html#dept=w_bags_spl

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## clairmyk

ajink said:


> Ah, so glad I found this!  Am playing on buying one of these asap, but cannot decide which. I have wanted the YSL tote but this Alexander McQueen is giving me all types of confused feelings: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/shopper_cod45305385mn.html#dept=w_bags_spl
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



Well, the YSL tote is smooth leather while the Alexander McQueen is grain leather... how heavy is the Alexander McQueen tote? I remember trying the YSL tote and it was pretty light... alternatively, what about a mansur gavriel tote (smooth leather, lower price point, super light)?


----------



## jaserendipituy

ajink said:


> Ah, so glad I found this!  Am playing on buying one of these asap, but cannot decide which. I have wanted the YSL tote but this Alexander McQueen is giving me all types of confused feelings: http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/shopper_cod45305385mn.html#dept=w_bags_spl
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I just love the structure of the ysl tote. It doesnot appear to be V shaped like A.mcqueen's and also i have other ysl bags and i know how well they work for me. It is person choice as well. I have seen lot of people with mansur gavriel tote as well. I went personally to see the tote and did not love the leather as much i felt it was very stiff (gave me a vegan leather vide, though nothing wrong with it).  So i think it is a personal choice and also the amount you want to spend on a tote.


----------



## les0411

Hi Lovely Ladies!!! Happy Holidays! I need some help and thought you would be my best consultants!  I'm very close to purchasing the tote, as I'm admittedly pretty sick of my LV NF. While I try to steer clear of carrying too much at end of day totes work for me! I'm completely torn between the "port / wine" color and black!  I feel like the wine is beautiful, and still neutral, but black is black!  Background I live in Florida, tropical climate, and also have three black Philip Lim Pashlis (which I need to start using). Any advise suuuuuper appreciated. Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## jaserendipituy

les0411 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies!!! Happy Holidays! I need some help and thought you would be my best consultants!  I'm very close to purchasing the tote, as I'm admittedly pretty sick of my LV NF. While I try to steer clear of carrying too much at end of day totes work for me! I'm completely torn between the "port / wine" color and black!  I feel like the wine is beautiful, and still neutral, but black is black!  Background I live in Florida, tropical climate, and also have three black Philip Lim Pashlis (which I need to start using). Any advise suuuuuper appreciated. Thank you! [emoji8]


I love the burgundy color personally. If you have too many blacks then add wine color. Its never hard to color coordinate when you wear wine.


----------



## clairmyk

les0411 said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies!!! Happy Holidays! I need some help and thought you would be my best consultants!  I'm very close to purchasing the tote, as I'm admittedly pretty sick of my LV NF. While I try to steer clear of carrying too much at end of day totes work for me! I'm completely torn between the "port / wine" color and black!  I feel like the wine is beautiful, and still neutral, but black is black!  Background I live in Florida, tropical climate, and also have three black Philip Lim Pashlis (which I need to start using). Any advise suuuuuper appreciated. Thank you! [emoji8]



I want a burgundy bag really badly! If you already have three black totes, seems like you need a non-black one to balance it out [emoji5]


----------



## Ghi85

Honestly, I've had this tote for about a year and I'm not a fan anymore. The leather that held my YSL charm to the bag broke off during a flight so I lost the YSL charm. The YSL store told me that they can't replace it, even if I paid for it. Also the threads around the handles are beginning to fray.  It's just not a high quality tote. Ugh, I don't think I'll ever buy another YSL bag. I probably should have just went with Givenchy or a classic Goyard.


----------



## Real Authentication

This bag is absolutely stunning but I agree with Ghi85, the quality/materials YSL uses had gone down quite a bit recently so I'm not surprised to hear this review. Wish it wasn't that way though, the silhouettes are very nice


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I haven't had any issues with this tote and I use it all the time. Have had it since 2015. It's a shame others haven't had a positive experience with it. I think it's a great, quality tote.


----------



## maryg1

I've bought a preloved shopping tote. I love it, lightweight and roomy, but the leather on the handles shows a lot of wear. I've used it non stop during the summer, but I'm now considering selling it. I don't know if I would buy it again, I like it a lot and I don't see any other similar bag made of leather that I like THAT much. The alternative would be the Neverfull, but everyone carries it so I'm a bit reluctant to buy it.


----------



## Ghi85

I agree. I also used to wear my LV neverfull a lot in 2010-2013.... Since everyone else started wearing it, I retired it to the back of my closet. I think my next "everyday" designer tote will be a Givenchy or Goyard.


----------



## jaserendipituy

maryg1 said:


> I've bought a preloved shopping tote. I love it, lightweight and roomy, but the leather on the handles shows a lot of wear. I've used it non stop during the summer, but I'm now considering selling it. I don't know if I would buy it again, I like it a lot and I don't see any other similar bag made of leather that I like THAT much. The alternative would be the Neverfull, but everyone carries it so I'm a bit reluctant to buy it.


I am loving my tote but not using it regularly coz of the winter. I also wanted to get neverful but went against it as lot of people carry it.
I also bought perry tote and Gemini tote from ToryBurch so I can recommend u can try TB perry tote a substitute to ysl.


----------



## babyfacedevil

jaserendipituy said:


> I am loving my tote but not using it regularly coz of the winter. I also wanted to get neverful but went against it as lot of people carry it.
> I also bought perry tote and Gemini tote from ToryBurch so I can recommend u can try TB perry tote a substitute to ysl.


I recently bought this ysl tote in black and used it once so far. I was debating between this and the Tory Burch Block T Tote which looks very similar but since the price difference is around 300usd and there were no review on the TB one so I got the YSL instead...


----------



## jaserendipituy

babyfacedevil said:


> I recently bought this ysl tote in black and used it once so far. I was debating between this and the Tory Burch Block T Tote which looks very similar but since the price difference is around 300usd and there were no review on the TB one so I got the YSL instead...


 IMO both ysl n perry tote( less expensive) are awesome bags. hope u are liking n enjoying yr black ysl tote


----------



## Funbags1025

Just ordered this bag in black!! I'm so excited


----------



## sarah1106

Just purchased this bag online! I'm from Aus and found one version of it on the Farfetch website for $978 AUD (the cheapest I could find it anywhere, most websites including the official YSL site are selling it for $1200-1300). Not sure what colour it is, the website describes it as beige but I won't really get an accurate idea until it comes. As to why it is cheaper I'm guessing it's because it is an older version?
You can find it here: https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...m-11572071.aspx?storeid=9140&ffref=chk_bp_pic
Should come soon, hopefully it is my perfect uni bag 

(Thank you all for your pictures/comments - they really helped me make my decision!)


----------



## jaserendipituy

sarah1106 said:


> Just purchased this bag online! I'm from Aus and found one version of it on the Farfetch website for $978 AUD (the cheapest I could find it anywhere, most websites including the official YSL site are selling it for $1200-1300). Not sure what colour it is, the website describes it as beige but I won't really get an accurate idea until it comes. As to why it is cheaper I'm guessing it's because it is an older version?
> You can find it here: https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...m-11572071.aspx?storeid=9140&ffref=chk_bp_pic
> Should come soon, hopefully it is my perfect uni bag
> 
> (Thank you all for your pictures/comments - they really helped me make my decision!)


please post pics once it arrives. excited to see yr new bag! congrats


----------



## sarah1106

Yay my bag arrived today! I thought I was going to get the old light dusty rose colour but it is actually labelled as taupe! I am in love with it  I will say this though - it's a bit smaller in person than I expected! I am 5' and I would say I could get away with carrying a slightly bigger bag but I am still happy with it. I'm going to order a bag organiser from Etsy (Samorga is 'closed' right now and I don't want to wait over 3 weeks to receive it). Has anyone had a good experience with a bag organiser seller on Etsy, preferably for this particular bag? Let me know 

Here are some photos! (please excuse the dirty mirror and my stripy night gown haha - if anyone wants better pictures of the bag on a 5' frame let me know!)


----------



## legseleven

I ordered a Samorga organiser using the recommended size described earlier in this thread, it's perfect and transfers well to my Cuyana tote as well.


----------



## Straight-Laced

sarah1106 said:


> Yay my bag arrived today! I thought I was going to get the old light dusty rose colour but it is actually labelled as taupe! I am in love with it  I will say this though - it's a bit smaller in person than I expected! I am 5' and I would say I could get away with carrying a slightly bigger bag but I am still happy with it. I'm going to order a bag organiser from Etsy (Samorga is 'closed' right now and I don't want to wait over 3 weeks to receive it). Has anyone had a good experience with a bag organiser seller on Etsy, preferably for this particular bag? Let me know
> 
> Here are some photos! (please excuse the dirty mirror and my stripy night gown haha - if anyone wants better pictures of the bag on a 5' frame let me know!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586961
> View attachment 3586960
> View attachment 3586959
> View attachment 3586956
> View attachment 3586957
> View attachment 3586958



Love the taupe colour!  Great alternative neutral to the black.


----------



## Amortentia

I've been on the fence about purchasing this handbag for over 6 months but I've come to the conclusion that for me, it's not worth it. It costs £645 in the U.K. and when I think about it, what exactly am I paying for? I understand that designer handbags should be iconic in their own right and those who know will know, however, if I'm going to be paying large sums of money, I want the handbag to have something about it. This is a plain leather handbag with no inner pockets, a flimsy lining and it's somewhat shapeless when empty (in my experience).


----------



## vanilla_addict

Elaine1904 said:


> I just received mine yesterday! However I have no idea what colour it is, the website I bought it from just said grey.. ><
> It looks like fog to me, what do you think?
> View attachment 3530632


Gorgeous i am eyeing this color i think its called coil or dark anthracite ? Its so beautiful!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Girlz just placed an order of one from the ysl sitei wish it arrives safe.. i choose the greyish color since i fell in love after watching this video will share pics when it arrives


----------



## Unicorn23

Just ordered a black one! SO excited D


----------



## nwhite

I admit, I haven't used my bag much this winter.  I think I will bring her out for Valentine's since I have the rose color .  The few times I did wear it the should strap kept falling off my shoulder.  Maybe it's because I didn't have that much in the bag at the time. If that keeps happening when I wear it, it will be pretty annoying!  Anyone else have this happen constantly?


----------



## karmatic

I finally took the plunge and bought this tote this past weekend in the dark anthracite color (aka.... dark grey.) I've been using it to carry my 15" laptop, and have no complaints so far -- it's nice and light. I'm probably going to purchase some sort of organizer for it, though I haven't decided on which yet. Here's a quick snap, though it honestly doesn't do the color justice!


----------



## Colieolie

I bought the Shopper in coal (medium dark grey colour) from the boutique two weeks ago and it's been great so far. Love how light it is. 
Photo without flash and with flash.


----------



## Christineee86

Love your shopping bags!! ❤️❤️ I was unsure about this one and an epi Neverfull, but finally the Saint Laurent Shopping Bag won and HERE IT IS! ❤️❤️ I love the understated look! I got it in a very dark blue.. actually, when you hold it close to black things it's hard to see that it's blue and not black!! I saw a video by Chase Amie on youtube where she said that she problems with the interior being very sensitive but that this might be different in other colors (her bag was a rather light color).. have you experienced such problems..?


----------



## jaserendipituy

Christineee86 said:


> Love your shopping bags!! ❤️❤️ I was unsure about this one and an epi Neverfull, but finally the Saint Laurent Shopping Bag won and HERE IT IS! ❤️❤️ I love the understated look! I got it in a very dark blue.. actually, when you hold it close to black things it's hard to see that it's blue and not black!! I saw a video by Chase Amie on youtube where she said that she problems with the interior being very sensitive but that this might be different in other colors (her bag was a rather light color).. have you experienced such problems..?


I have not experienced any problem with the interior. i use a bag organizer. i love the dark blue color (wasnt available when i bought mine in green). enjoy yr bag!


----------



## Christineee86

Thanks!!  I was thinking about getting an organizer, too, because the bag itself is not so "organized"!!  one more reason to get one! Hope you enjoy your bag, too!


----------



## Unicorn23

Are there patches on the bag where its thicker? The bag i received had 2-3 patches where the leather was sticking out compared to the rest of the bag. Is it a defect? Has this happened to anyone? Please help!


----------



## jaserendipituy

Unicorn23 said:


> Are there patches on the bag where its thicker? The bag i received had 2-3 patches where the leather was sticking out compared to the rest of the bag. Is it a defect? Has this happened to anyone? Please help!


No i did not see any patches on mine; mind you i stuff my bag, with the stuffing it came with, after use. 
Could it be "the stuffing" caused the bulging of leather and caused the appearance of marks (they might not be marks as sometimes when leather bags stuffed in excess, it moulds as such? 
If you are not satisfied take it to the store for inspection. They will be better able to help you.


----------



## Unicorn23

jaserendipituy said:


> No i did not see any patches on mine; mind you i stuff my bag, with the stuffing it came with, after use.
> Could it be "the stuffing" caused the bulging of leather and caused the appearance of marks (they might not be marks as sometimes when leather bags stuffed in excess, it moulds as such?
> If you are not satisfied take it to the store for inspection. They will be better able to help you.


Yes it could be stuffing. Thank you for your help


----------



## Jaime

Christineee86 said:


> Love your shopping bags!! ❤️❤️ I was unsure about this one and an epi Neverfull, but finally the Saint Laurent Shopping Bag won and HERE IT IS! ❤️❤️ I love the understated look! I got it in a very dark blue.. actually, when you hold it close to black things it's hard to see that it's blue and not black!! I saw a video by Chase Amie on youtube where she said that she problems with the interior being very sensitive but that this might be different in other colors (her bag was a rather light color).. have you experienced such problems..?


I have it in the dark blue, got it last year some time. Haven't had any issues with the interior at all. 
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Yaaay mine arrived!! I absolutely love its color the dark grey coal. I like its size too   This is my first Ysl bag


----------



## Liberty817

vanilla_addict said:


> Yaaay mine arrived!! I absolutely love its color the dark grey coal. I like its size too   This is my first Ysl bag
> View attachment 3627841



Very pretty love the color.


----------



## Liberty817

Anyone buy a Samorga for this tote. Want to buy one but can't figure which would be the better fit. I researched online and one person got the size for hermes Kelly and another one got the LV delightful size.

Anyone else by chance?


----------



## vanilla_addict

Liberty817 said:


> Anyone buy a Samorga for this tote. Want to buy one but can't figure which would be the better fit. I researched online and one person got the size for hermes Kelly and another one got the LV delightful size.
> 
> Anyone else by chance?


Dear maybe this will help: this lovely youtuber mentioned hers and which she got
The title was: "whats in my bag? Ysl tote with samorga"


----------



## legseleven

Read through this thread, I bought mine from a recommendation from another poster.


----------



## noon

Just got mine, hoping to use it as a work bag. If anyone is on the fence there are a bunch of good youtube videos on the bag.


----------



## Isaberura

This is my latest purchase, I got it in taupe, such gorgeous color!


----------



## Mom2to2

LOVE!! I'm going to get myself one very soon. I was just in the store a few weeks ago and torn between the grey and taupe! Both beautiful colours! As a matter of fact, I was in Saks trying them out and the sales lady was awful! She had no idea what she was talking about. She knew absolutely nothing about any of the bags and she was actually working in the St Laurent room. I walked away and bought the Stella McCartney Falabella bag instead. Isn't that awful of me! I just couldn't justify buying from her. She was the only reason I didn't get the tote! (Rant finished) sorry


----------



## Isaberura

Lol. This bag is sooo roomy and sooo large, perfect for everyday bag. 
I think rose antique is beautiful too but when I bought this bag, I was afraid that that color will be too light and will easily get dirty and scratches inside. So I got the taupe one. 

You should buy this bag, this bag is so gorgeous and not too flashy. Why not consider buying this bag online? If you know the color you want, just buy online [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Liberty817

vanilla_addict said:


> Dear maybe this will help: this lovely youtuber mentioned hers and which she got
> The title was: "whats in my bag? Ysl tote with samorga"




Thanks!!


----------



## kkayc

maryg1 said:


> I've bought a preloved shopping tote. I love it, lightweight and roomy, but the leather on the handles shows a lot of wear. I've used it non stop during the summer, but I'm now considering selling it. I don't know if I would buy it again, I like it a lot and I don't see any other similar bag made of leather that I like THAT much. The alternative would be the Neverfull, but everyone carries it so I'm a bit reluctant to buy it.



Would it be possible for the Boutique to send the tote for repairs and replace the handles?  I'd like to get it as a work tote but I was worried about the leather wear.


----------



## Heda97

The leather looks so nice in that pic


----------



## jaskg144

I'm completely stuck between buying the Saint Laurent tote or a Goyard St. Louis PM, any advice?? I love both of the bags but I'm not sure which I should choose


----------



## Jaime

I dislike the goyards so I'd be biased and say the YSL. The leather is amazing. I don't like the plastic look of the goyards or the cheap looking pattern but that's personal opinion.


----------



## ckrickett

jackharper said:


> I'm completely stuck between buying the Saint Laurent tote or a Goyard St. Louis PM, any advice?? I love both of the bags but I'm not sure which I should choose



It depends. Personally I love the Goyard, but there is something really sophisticated about the YSL shopping tote. I purchased mine in hunter green and now I want to get it in more colors. They are beautiful, durable, versatile and again very sophisticated. the Goyards are stunning, but I dont think they are as Versatile as the shopping tote.


----------



## jaskg144

Jaime said:


> I dislike the goyards so I'd be biased and say the YSL. The leather is amazing. I don't like the plastic look of the goyards or the cheap looking pattern but that's personal opinion.



I agree they do look plastic, and I've heard a lot of people say this about them!


----------



## legseleven

I love the Goyard but the corners wear very easily, honestly, my shopping tote has been a workhorse and barely a scratch to be seen. I have the ultramarine blue and tossing up between getting a black one or a LV Neverfull in black Epi leather.


----------



## mwms19

jackharper said:


> I'm completely stuck between buying the Saint Laurent tote or a Goyard St. Louis PM, any advice?? I love both of the bags but I'm not sure which I should choose


I *love* my YSL tote. It's simple, classy, utilitarian and understated. 

Best bag purchase I've made (for work) in years.


----------



## SophieLV

Hey everyone 
I bought this bag June last year for my birthday and I've used it ever since! Its amazing. I did a full review including high quality pictures of bag/box and wear & tear if its any help to those of you considering getting one 
I love the bag, my favourite tote at the moment!
https://handbagsandzigzags.wordpress.com/2017/04/16/yves-saint-laurent-shopping-tote-review/


----------



## bagmoma

Just wanted to share my new Rose Antic tote. I purchased a samorga organizer and love it!  It gives shape and structure to the bag. I have a LV de neverful also - they are pretty comparable is size and function


----------



## Bee-licious

Kyokei said:


> Saw this in person and it was nice! The leather was very smooth. The downside of it to me was that it didn't zip close. I know that's not a concern for many people but living in NYC I like bags to feel very secure... But if you feel safe with it, I think it's a very classy bag that will go with just about anything. Can be dressed up or down and the price is very good too.
> 
> I've read a lot about scratches showing on YSL smooth leather though so hopefully someone who owns this can contribute about that.



I need a zippered everyday bag too! Maybe not a tote so I'm eyeing the Givenchy Antigona....


----------



## Bee-licious

bagmoma said:


> View attachment 3686792
> View attachment 3686792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my new Rose Antic tote. I purchased a samorga organizer and love it!  It gives shape and structure to the bag. I have a LV de neverful also - they are pretty comparable is size and function



Wow this is gorgeous!!


----------



## nwhite

bagmoma said:


> View attachment 3686792
> View attachment 3686792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my new Rose Antic tote. I purchased a samorga organizer and love it!  It gives shape and structure to the bag. I have a LV de neverful also - they are pretty comparable is size and function


Congrats!!  We are bag twins!!

Just want to say that I am loving my tote!! It's such a carefree bag!


----------



## lukovii

Looks average and ugly.


----------



## knowyourbag

Finally got my hands on this lovely tote.
Here's a detail review and what's in my bag video:


----------



## Dribbliette

sarah1106 said:


> Yay my bag arrived today! I thought I was going to get the old light dusty rose colour but it is actually labelled as taupe! I am in love with it  I will say this though - it's a bit smaller in person than I expected! I am 5' and I would say I could get away with carrying a slightly bigger bag but I am still happy with it. I'm going to order a bag organiser from Etsy (Samorga is 'closed' right now and I don't want to wait over 3 weeks to receive it). Has anyone had a good experience with a bag organiser seller on Etsy, preferably for this particular bag? Let me know
> 
> Here are some photos! (please excuse the dirty mirror and my stripy night gown haha - if anyone wants better pictures of the bag on a 5' frame let me know!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586961
> View attachment 3586960
> View attachment 3586959
> View attachment 3586956
> View attachment 3586957
> View attachment 3586958


Please may you post a hand held shot. I'm looking to purchase, but being 5ft I'm not sure if it'll drag the ground when hand held. Thank you


----------



## Baglover127

Hi has anyone seen the mystic rose, dark beige or taupe in person? I'm thinking about buying this bag but I'm looking for a color that's similar to caramel. Thanks!!


----------



## mariam1

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Has anyone seen this new large shopping tote? I've been looking for a simple, classic leather black tote and this one fits the bill. The price isn't terrible at under $1,000. My fear is that the soft calf leather will show scratches like crazy. I would use this for work and travel. What do you YSL experts think of this tote? Pic borrowed from the YSL web site. TIA!



I just bought mine from Selfridges last week and I'm obsessed with it. It's the perfect level of minimalism and understated elegance IMO. The leather is beautiful, I'm so obsessed. Wish the pouch was a little larger but it's OK.


----------



## mariam1

Laurdewit said:


> Does anyone know how the interior of this bag looks like? Are there any pockets? or is it just one big hole?



No pockets, one large open space with a small pouch included on detachable strap.


----------



## kristine Basco

Loved it but not worth having. I had mine for 3 months and I had to return it bc the leather was peeling. It's not very durable. They replaced it with a brand new bag for free. Had that for another 2 months, had it repaired and sold it. Beautiful bag, but it's not very durable


----------



## Jaime

Luckily I have not had that experience. I've had mine for quite a few months now and use it very regularly. Still no signs of wear at all. Considered buying another but with quality issues I'd be worried about getting one as good.


----------



## sheilaru

Does anyone have the YSL Men's Shopping tote?  Could you post pis please?


----------



## sheilaru

MonsieurMode said:


> For those who prefer a North/South tote, YSL now has a N/S Shopping Tote under the men's section online. Not sure if it's in women's too. Same leather and comes with a pouch, too. LOVE these dark, jewel tones! -- Priced at $995, too!
> View attachment 3387005
> View attachment 3387006
> View attachment 3387007
> View attachment 3387008


I'm thinking about this style.  I had the women's tote but sold it.  Do you have this and if so can you post pics?


----------



## EJsMommy1

This tote has been on my mind for quite some time now! I purchased the Gucci disco in Camelia which is a rose beige color and there's just something about it that is making me want to exchange it for this tote! I was wondering if anyone has seen the dark beige in person? 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Nordstrom's website makes it look much lighter. 

I'm stuck between the dark beige and black! Also, how is your tote's condition now?


----------



## Takeshi

I absolutely love this as an everyday bag. Here's a pic of my black shopping tote.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Takeshi said:


> I absolutely love this as an everyday bag. Here's a pic of my black shopping tote.



Beautiful tote! Thank you for your response. How is your tote's condition now? Does this bag scratch easily?


----------



## Takeshi

EJsMommy1 said:


> Beautiful tote! Thank you for your response. How is your tote's condition now? Does this bag scratch easily?



It does not scratch easily I must say. I've used it quite a bit as a work bag with a ton of stuff inside and it shows no wear after sit months of use. There's some marks on the inside "lining" but that's nothing. I actually think the leather is high quality.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Takeshi said:


> It does not scratch easily I must say. I've used it quite a bit as a work bag with a ton of stuff inside and it shows no wear after sit months of use. There's some marks on the inside "lining" but that's nothing. I actually think the leather is high quality.



Ah thanks so much for the response! I'm very interested in purchasing this bag in dark beige however I'm not sure of the color. Have you seen the color in person? Online photos seem to be different!


----------



## Baglover127

EJsMommy1 said:


> Ah thanks so much for the response! I'm very interested in purchasing this bag in dark beige however I'm not sure of the color. Have you seen the color in person? Online photos seem to be different!



I had the same dilemma, the pics online look different.  I just bought the dark beige and its a light tan color.  Its slightly lighter than the tan in the Burberry check if that helps.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Baglover127 said:


> I had the same dilemma, the pics online look different.  I just bought the dark beige and its a light tan color.  Its slightly lighter than the tan in the Burberry check if that helps.



Thank you for your response! Would you mind sharing a pic? I am picking up the 'Taupe' color on Saturday.


----------



## sunshine137

For those of you that own it, do you know if the pouch strap is detachable from the tote? I am hoping to use the pouch as a wristlet.


----------



## Jaime

Yes its detachable.

Edit: hang on the pouch comes off the strap but I don't think the strap comes off the bag.


----------



## laudr03

Jaime said:


> Yes its detachable.
> 
> Edit: hang on the pouch comes off the strap but I don't think the strap comes off the bag.


True. Pouch is detachable but the strap is not.


----------



## guccidame

I have the Saint Laurent shopper in black and I use it for my work bag. I really like this bag a lot. It's light, a bit floppy and I like the minimalist, low key design. I've put my macbook in there, grocery items, books, sweater, papers, whatever and it's still fine. The inside does scratch up but the outside is still gorgeous. I wished the price was lower but I am happy with this bag.


----------



## Liberty817

FYI the samorga now is selling a specific organizer for this bag. Got it and love it. Use it so much more now.


----------



## Danch1234

I can't decide between a never full and this bag! Any advice ?


----------



## Jaime

I use this way more than my neverful because I like the leather, it was cheaper, it holds up well, it isn't as common etc. But they're both good bags, what do you like best? My advice would be to get that one.


----------



## kbcrew

Would this tote be a good "mommy bag"?


----------



## Materielgrrl

I posted this on a different thread but I'm past the newness and I'm now using it for my daily work bag.  The loop can be laid over items you have in the bag, like my surface pro then the hook fastened to it.


----------



## EJsMommy1

How is everyone's tote holding up? Has anyone noticed any bottom corner wear?


----------



## Jaime

Not so far. No wear at all on mine that I can see.


----------



## laudr03

Both of mine are holding up pretty well.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Thanks for your response ladies! Still interested in the Taupe color however I worry about the corner wear due to a youtube video I watched. Does anyone have a different color besides the black tote? Do you notice color transfer?


----------



## laudr03

I have it in gray and yellow (bought last year) and both look pretty good. Color transfer is always going to be a common concern in light-colored bags for pretty much every brand.


----------



## Liisa

Hey! I really admire this purse, thanks for the pictures.  I was wondering that when you are on the move, does the golden letters logo remain visible or does the leather piece cover it/"pours out"? Is it loose?


----------



## laudr03

Liisa said:


> Hey! I really admire this purse, thanks for the pictures.  I was wondering that when you are on the move, does the golden letters logo remain visible or does the leather piece cover it/"pours out"? Is it loose?


The leather piece covers the logo. When I received mine, it wasn't attached to it and I almost thought it was missing but it was inside the box. I left it without it and the logo is now very visible. You can remove it if you want the logo to show up.


----------



## Liisa

Thank you!  also I was thinking that does it stay on the shoulder or does it drop easily to arms?


----------



## ckrickett

My green one has worn great. No scuffs, marks or corner wear at all, and I throw it around (have been using it as a gym bag) I am extremely happy and want to get it in a few more colors!


----------



## Liberty817

Materielgrrl said:


> I posted this on a different thread but I'm past the newness and I'm now using it for my daily work bag.  The loop can be laid over items you have in the bag, like my surface pro then the hook fastened to it.
> View attachment 3748481



I like this!!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Lusting over this Army green color!! After seeing the Taupe in person, I decided to pass. I would definitely go with Black, Navy or the Army green. Has anyone seen the army green in person?


----------



## EJsMommy1

Forgot to add the photo, sorry! Lol


----------



## Venessa84

I've had this Tote for quite some time now and haven't had a chance to post it here. I used it for 2 months straight before switching to another bag. I think this might be my most favorite Tote and the fringe added a little fun to a somewhat simple bag.


----------



## Karacoco78

CharlotteE said:


> And a close up in better lighting.


I am thinking of purchasing this bag in Bordeaux and just curious what your follow up thoughts are after having the bag for awhile. Thanks!


----------



## lotusfeet

My new baby, from Selfridges last week! Omg, luv luv luv shopping in there... didn't want to leave! Hope to take her out this weekend [emoji171]


----------



## Liisa

Here's mine  I ordered it right away when I noticed that black is back again


----------



## EJsMommy1

lotusfeet said:


> My new baby, from Selfridges last week! Omg, luv luv luv shopping in there... didn't want to leave! Hope to take her out this weekend [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784323



Love this color!! Is this the Army Green or a grey??


----------



## lotusfeet

I think it is the dark anthracite. Not entirely sure actually what colour I bought! I will go and confirm at the YSL store.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Regarding the tear and wear of the tote, let me share my shopping tote after a year of use. I use it as my work bag to carry laptop around and still holding up well! I use the strap that attach to the pouch as key strap instead, finding the house key takes only 2 sec!


----------



## jsmdesign

Anyone have the North south version? a little obsessed with it1


----------



## Bag914

jsmdesign said:


> Anyone have the North south version? a little obsessed with it1


What's the color of your bag? Is that red/ merlot?


----------



## Bag914

Shan9jtsy said:


> Regarding the tear and wear of the tote, let me share my shopping tote after a year of use. I use it as my work bag to carry laptop around and still holding up well! I use the strap that attach to the pouch as key strap instead, finding the house key takes only 2 sec!
> View attachment 3787302


What's the color of your bag? Is that red/ merlot?


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Bag914 said:


> What's the color of your bag? Is that red/ merlot?


Mine is dark blush from a few season ago

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...-bag-in-dark-blush-leather_cod45307397ne.html


----------



## michielleg

I got mine in October 2015.  I've worn it 3 times so far and I don't usually carry a lot of stuff in it.  Today I noticed that there's a bubble on one corner. I wonder if this is a defect.  I bought it from Neiman Marcus online.  Should I call them and ask them about it or should I contact Saint Laurent customer service directly.  I know I've had it for almost 2 years but like I said I haven't really used it that much and I store it when not it use.  I just don't know what that bubble is all about and I'm afraid the leather would peel.  Any advice would help.  Thanks!


----------



## Princess CFD

Rose Antic and Dark Anthracite. Love these totes !!!


----------



## a_v_p

I bought one of these last year, in the colour Fard, and it's beautiful. Very sleek and elegant.

This past week I bought two more: one in black, and one in dark red. Saint Laurent have made some changes to the bag over last year's model, which IMO, detract from how special it is (was). Last year's model had "Saint Laurent Paris" crisply embossed on the clochette and the inner tag and the pouch's zipper pull. Now there's no embossing: the clochette and zipper pull are plain, and the inner tag is printed rather than embossed.

It's still a sleek and elegant bag, but compared to last year's model, doesn't feel as luxe. When a bag is as un-embellished as this one, details really matter.


----------



## sarafria

Thinking of purchasing one but am just confused as to which organizer to buy. Has anyone bought it the lesportsac organizer for this? If yes then any reviews. Also what size pursebling organizer fits in this?


----------



## deltalady

Found this in perfect condition at Nordstrom Rack for $275. No dust bag unfortunately. This will be a great baby bag when that time comes.


----------



## Liberty817

sarafria said:


> Thinking of purchasing one but am just confused as to which organizer to buy. Has anyone bought it the lesportsac organizer for this? If yes then any reviews. Also what size pursebling organizer fits in this?



I bought a samorga, they sell one for the bag....love it.


----------



## Liberty817

deltalady said:


> Found this in perfect condition at Nordstrom Rack for $275. No dust bag unfortunately. This will be a great baby bag when that time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832495



Talk about a score!!!


----------



## deltalady

Liberty817 said:


> Talk about a score!!!



Thanks! After reading through this thread, I see there are mixed reviews on the quality. Glad I got it for such a low price!


----------



## sheilaru

deltalady said:


> Found this in perfect condition at Nordstrom Rack for $275. No dust bag unfortunately. This will be a great baby bag when that time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832495


lucky you, may I ask what city and state you live in?


----------



## deltalady

sheilaru said:


> lucky you, may I ask what city and state you live in?



I reside in a major city in Texas.


----------



## sheilaru

deltalady said:


> I reside in a major city in Texas.


You got the deal of a lifetime!  I called around the Nordstrom Racks out here, nobody has them


----------



## sheilaru

deltalady said:


> I reside in a major city in Texas.


Did you get the only one in the store and/or was there more colors?


----------



## EJsMommy1

deltalady said:


> Found this in perfect condition at Nordstrom Rack for $275. No dust bag unfortunately. This will be a great baby bag when that time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832495



WOW!! What an awesome score!! Did you see more than one available there??


----------



## deltalady

EJsMommy1 said:


> WOW!! What an awesome score!! Did you see more than one available there??





sheilaru said:


> Did you get the only one in the store and/or was there more colors?





sheilaru said:


> You got the deal of a lifetime!  I called around the Nordstrom Racks out here, nobody has them



It was a white tag one off. Usually if it is marked as worn and refinished (like this one was), it is a one off.


----------



## abl13

Was super excited to get this in the mail today but I can't believe the condition! I wouldn't even buy this at the rack for a discount. Then NM said they could only send me another one if they charge my card again.


----------



## StephiK

Hello, I just bought a Saint Laurent tote online but I can't understand why some bags have a small 'inside' pouch and some have a larger pouch. Can anyone clarify if it's a different model? Would this be an old version?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Saint-Laurent-East-West-medium-leather-tote-1160089
Please help


----------



## deltalady

StephiK said:


> Hello, I just bought a Saint Laurent tote online but I can't understand why some bags have a small 'inside' pouch and some have a larger pouch. Can anyone clarify if it's a different model? Would this be an old version?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Saint-Laurent-East-West-medium-leather-tote-1160089
> Please help



The smaller pouch along with the clochette not being embossed is the updated 2017 version, from what I understand.


----------



## laudr03

StephiK said:


> Hello, I just bought a Saint Laurent tote online but I can't understand why some bags have a small 'inside' pouch and some have a larger pouch. Can anyone clarify if it's a different model? Would this be an old version?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Saint-Laurent-East-West-medium-leather-tote-1160089
> Please help


I wasn't aware of the difference. I bought one in 2015 and one in 2016 and both are same size (small). I don't know if the 2017 model is bigger. Even though the pouch is a little small, this is a great bag that the pouch size is irrelevant, in my opinion.


----------



## StephiK

Thanks for the replies.
I got it a lot cheaper on Matches fashion so I was worried I didn't get the same one. It does look a bit smaller than your other ones but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## laudr03

StephiK said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I got it a lot cheaper on Matches fashion so I was worried I didn't get the same one. It does look a bit smaller than your other ones but I think I'll keep it.


That's great that you got it for a cheaper price. The pouch in fact looks slightly longer than mine.


----------



## rparmar21

deltalady said:


> The smaller pouch along with the clochette not being embossed is the updated 2017 version, from what I understand.


Hi ,
can you send a picture of the bag with tag on it if is hasnt been used yet? or the tag with upc and nord rack sticker as well? Thank you.


----------



## reayath

StephiK said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I got it a lot cheaper on Matches fashion so I was worried I didn't get the same one. It does look a bit smaller than your other ones but I think I'll keep it.


I just received mine from MF yesterday, same as yours smaller but a bit longer pouch but the price is great. The tote is around $1200+tax CAD in Canada. Farfetch and MF both prices a little lower but including tax and duty and they both have the same new model with smaller pouch. I chose MF because their price is $1115 including tax+duty and I got a 15%off code from MF so great deal to me.


----------



## StephiK

reayath said:


> I just received mine from MF yesterday, same as yours smaller but a bit longer pouch but the price is great. The tote is around $1200+tax CAD in Canada. Farfetch and MF both prices a little lower but including tax and duty and they both have the same new model with smaller pouch. I chose MF because their price is $1115 including tax+duty and I got a 15%off code from MF so great deal to me.


Yay for discount codes! Let me know if you have any tips on how to care for your bag.


----------



## reayath

StephiK said:


> Yay for discount codes! Let me know if you have any tips on how to care for your bag.


I’m not the best on taking care my bags, took it to work today the first time and it was raining LOL


----------



## reayath

I received mine yesterday from MF, great price with the discount code I got. Sorry about the light but this one is in navy blue. I need a lightweight tote to rotate with my GP and Epi Noe for work and this baby DOES the job!


----------



## ReneeMer

I got my first tote in black from Nords and there were some blemishes on the leather and after three months they got worse. I took it back and got a dark gray, which I love.  But after owning this bag for a year here’s my honest opinion.  I would not buy another one. I think in one year I used it for full three or four months alternatively since I don’t like to use my designer bags two months in a row.  Today I noticed that one of the corners is already showing signs of wear.  I think that is ridiculous for that pricepoint. I got handbags at banana republic that handled way more beating than this.  I tend to be very cautious with my bags.  Today I cleaned it, conditioned it and sprayed leather protectant to put in the closet again. I am not going to return it but when I compare to LV it makes me appreciate my neverfull so much more.  I’ve used my neverfull, when I bought it 5 years ago, so much and it looks brand new.  Even my Tory Burch bags look better after 4 years. If you are rough on your bags this one will not last.   The leather is soft


----------



## ReneeMer

EJsMommy1 said:


> How is everyone's tote holding up? Has anyone noticed any bottom corner wear?


Yes, mine is slowly but surely starting to show wear on one corner. This bag is like a very sensitive baby... lol.  I used for a month now in October and it is going back to the closet.  Pulling out my Givenchy Antigona tote to handle the daily grind.  I should have known. But I thought to myself: “it’s saint laurent.  It will be great quality”. Uh.... not necessarily.  Learned my lesson


----------



## JoieButter

Can someone tell me if Coal, Dark Anthracite, and Earth are the same color? I purchased the tote in Earth from NAP but it seems slightly cooler colored than I expected. Thanks!


----------



## venusdoom

Just ordered one in black from Net-a-Porter because my faithful Longchamp I use for work is slowly disintegrating. Fingers crossed regarding any quality issues!


----------



## jesssss

i've been eyeing this bag for a long time now, but am worried that the SAINT LAURENT monogram will fade overtime. anyone who has this bag - can you share if this is likely?


----------



## sheilaru




----------



## hrhkaren

reayath said:


> I just received mine from MF yesterday, same as yours smaller but a bit longer pouch but the price is great. The tote is around $1200+tax CAD in Canada. Farfetch and MF both prices a little lower but including tax and duty and they both have the same new model with smaller pouch. I chose MF because their price is $1115 including tax+duty and I got a 15%off code from MF so great deal to me.



How did you get a code for MF?  Interested in getting one to buy something....


----------



## Linesel

jesssss said:


> i've been eyeing this bag for a long time now, but am worried that the SAINT LAURENT monogram will fade overtime. anyone who has this bag - can you share if this is likely?



I had this bag (but sold it recently). The monogram on the bag did not fade for me over the time that I had it (which, admittedly, was only about six months). The monogram on the pouch did fade, though, and quite quickly too, but as that one is inside the bag it might have rubbed against items and the bag itself, which likely sped up the process. The monogram on the bag itself was in pristine condition though, even without me babying it, so I wouldn't worry about that  I asked in my local store whether it can be repaired/redone if rubbed off and the SA said it could be, so I wouldn't let it keep me from buying the bag if I were you!


----------



## kbcrew

Linesel said:


> I had this bag (but sold it recently). The monogram on the bag did not fade for me over the time that I had it (which, admittedly, was only about six months). The monogram on the pouch did fade, though, and quite quickly too, but as that one is inside the bag it might have rubbed against items and the bag itself, which likely sped up the process. The monogram on the bag itself was in pristine condition though, even without me babying it, so I wouldn't worry about that  I asked in my local store whether it can be repaired/redone if rubbed off and the SA said it could be, so I wouldn't let it keep me from buying the bag if I were you!



Why did you sell yours? I keep going back and forth on this bag. I’m still very undecided.  Thanks!


----------



## purseobsessed92

Nice tote, but I prefer ones with zippers, had my wallet stolen before in LA


----------



## Linesel

kbcrew said:


> Why did you sell yours? I keep going back and forth on this bag. I’m still very undecided.  Thanks!



I was really undecided on whether to sell it, because I LOVED the bag and I still think it's stunning. But for me, it was gonna be an everyday bag in which I could stuff everything in without worries – and I couldn't do that with this bag, I was almost scared to bring it outside sometimes. The bag is beautiful in all its simplicity and I just felt that if it got any scuffs or marks, it would not be as beautiful anymore – so I didn't want to bring it outside where it could gain any of these scuffs – which is a bit stupid, if it's your everyday bag  So I sold it and got myself a Neverfull instead, which fits the same/more and which I can even get caught in the rain with without worries and marks! I love the bag, but it was not for me, I discovered.


----------



## kbcrew

Linesel said:


> I was really undecided on whether to sell it, because I LOVED the bag and I still think it's stunning. But for me, it was gonna be an everyday bag in which I could stuff everything in without worries – and I couldn't do that with this bag, I was almost scared to bring it outside sometimes. The bag is beautiful in all its simplicity and I just felt that if it got any scuffs or marks, it would not be as beautiful anymore – so I didn't want to bring it outside where it could gain any of these scuffs – which is a bit stupid, if it's your everyday bag  So I sold it and got myself a Neverfull instead, which fits the same/more and which I can even get caught in the rain with without worries and marks! I love the bag, but it was not for me, I discovered.



Totally understand you. This is exactly the reason why I haven’t gotten it. I’m scared of getting it and scratching it and it looking terrible. Neverfull really is a great durable bag. Think u made a good choice [emoji1360]


----------



## deltalady

kbcrew said:


> Totally understand you. This is exactly the reason why I haven’t gotten it. I’m scared of getting it and scratching it and it looking terrible. Neverfull really is a great durable bag. Think u made a good choice [emoji1360]



It’s very durable. I use it for business trips, shove it under airplane seats and carry a heavy laptop in it. It still looks brand new.


----------



## thefashionact

deltalady said:


> It’s very durable. I use it for business trips, shove it under airplane seats and carry a heavy laptop in it. It still looks brand new.



Wow really!? How long have you had it?  So no wear and tear in the corners? Could you please post pictures?


----------



## babyfacedevil

https://www.mytheresa.com/en-hk/saint-laurent-leather-shopper-874310.html?catref=category

I'm tempted to get my second one such a cute color :o!!!


----------



## jeckic

and what about this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Does anyone have it? 
I'm wondering if this bag has a solid bottom 
or is like shopping bag tote 
in which it is outlined what I put in?


----------



## littleblackbag

jeckic said:


> and what about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have it?
> I'm wondering if this bag has a solid bottom
> or is like shopping bag tote
> in which it is outlined what I put in?



You'd be better off getting the Celine small vertical Cabas, which is almost identical but I feel more robust!


----------



## amq14

jeckic said:


> and what about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have it?
> I'm wondering if this bag has a solid bottom
> or is like shopping bag tote
> in which it is outlined what I put in?



I just saw this. It’s basically a smaller version of the large shopping tote. The bottom is the same.


----------



## Dribbliette

kbcrew said:


> Totally understand you. This is exactly the reason why I haven’t gotten it. I’m scared of getting it and scratching it and it looking terrible. Neverfull really is a great durable bag. Think u made a good choice





Linesel said:


> I was really undecided on whether to sell it, because I LOVED the bag and I still think it's stunning. But for me, it was gonna be an everyday bag in which I could stuff everything in without worries – and I couldn't do that with this bag, I was almost scared to bring it outside sometimes. The bag is beautiful in all its simplicity and I just felt that if it got any scuffs or marks, it would not be as beautiful anymore – so I didn't want to bring it outside where it could gain any of these scuffs – which is a bit stupid, if it's your everyday bag  So I sold it and got myself a Neverfull instead, which fits the same/more and which I can even get caught in the rain with without worries and marks! I love the bag, but it was not for me, I discovered.


what canvas in the NF did you get may I ask?


----------



## Linesel

Dribbliette said:


> what canvas in the NF did you get may I ask?


I got the Damier Ebene canvas - I find that I like it more than the monogram (it goes a lot better with my style) and there's no vachetta on it to worry about - it deals really well with rain as the leather is treated. I've had a LV bag with vachetta leather on it, which I really couldn't deal with, haha, water stains were imminent. I can only recommend the DE canvas, it's been a really good bag for me and still looks brand new even though I don't baby it at all


----------



## Dribbliette

Linesel said:


> I got the Damier Ebene canvas - I find that I like it more than the monogram (it goes a lot better with my style) and there's no vachetta on it to worry about - it deals really well with rain as the leather is treated. I've had a LV bag with vachetta leather on it, which I really couldn't deal with, haha, water stains were imminent. I can only recommend the DE canvas, it's been a really good bag for me and still looks brand new even though I don't baby it at all


I have a monogram Speedy 35 now2.5 years old and my handles felt coated with a repellent of some sort when purchased and the first day I took it out in heavy rain and not one water spot was left on the vachetta. To this day it has a lovely gold patina with no spots! Apparently LV did at some point treat the handles etc to protect from water. Guess I got one of those! I’m personally scared of voted canvas due to the cracking/ peeling issues, also, mono colour contrast just turns my head every single time. I love the colour contrast. We are all different. I bought ebene speedyb last week but the handles were on the bag wonky so returned it. Sadly that print doesn’t speak to me And I have other wet weather bags to use when it’s disgusting outside ha ha


----------



## Nuijl

I’ve seen the corners wear really bad on some from fashionphile. That’s what stopped me from getting it.


----------



## kbcrew

Anyone have another designer tote that they love that isn’t the neverfull or the YSL tote?


----------



## Dribbliette

kbcrew said:


> Anyone have another designer tote that they love that isn’t the neverfull or the YSL tote?


It’s not ‘ designer ‘ but anyone that appreciates leather and quality hand crafted bags will know this Italian brand. ‘ the bridge ‘ unica Bag. Google it and see what you think  I have two, navy and orange.


----------



## canyongirl

kbcrew said:


> Anyone have another designer tote that they love that isn’t the neverfull or the YSL tote?


The Chloe Milo Tote is gorgeous!


----------



## kbcrew

Dribbliette said:


> It’s not ‘ designer ‘ but anyone that appreciates leather and quality hand crafted bags will know this Italian brand. ‘ the bridge ‘ unica Bag. Google it and see what you think  I have two, navy and orange.



Thanks ! I’ll definitely check it out [emoji4]


----------



## kbcrew

canyongirl said:


> The Chloe Milo Tote is gorgeous!



I was actually looking at this one online today. Looks very nice. I’ll definitely check it out in person . Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## grnbri

I have this in the taupe grey and I love this, wayyyyy more than the NF.  I like the almost lack of logo with option of peeking out the ysl charm for more bling if needed.  I am in general careful with my bags and this one still looks like new. So lightweight also!  My only complaint is that it can be a bit floppy if not we'll balanced (if just my laptop is in there for example).  I prefer it to all my other totes (NF, Celine phantom Cabas).


----------



## Dribbliette

ReneeMer said:


> I got my first tote in black from Nords and there were some blemishes on the leather and after three months they got worse. I took it back and got a dark gray, which I love.  But after owning this bag for a year here’s my honest opinion.  I would not buy another one. I think in one year I used it for full three or four months alternatively since I don’t like to use my designer bags two months in a row.  Today I noticed that one of the corners is already showing signs of wear.  I think that is ridiculous for that pricepoint. I got handbags at banana republic that handled way more beating than this.  I tend to be very cautious with my bags.  Today I cleaned it, conditioned it and sprayed leather protectant to put in the closet again. I am not going to return it but when I compare to LV it makes me appreciate my neverfull so much more.  I’ve used my neverfull, when I bought it 5 years ago, so much and it looks brand new.  Even my Tory Burch bags look better after 4 years. If you are rough on your bags this one will not last.   The leather is soft


Thanks for your honest opinion. You’ve just helped me decide that this isn’t for me and now either NF, Tod’s Joy OR Hermes garden party or double Sens


----------



## ReneeMer

I don’t own any Hermes or Tod’s.  But I can testify on the LV I own. I got 2 neverfulls and a speedy b and I love them.  I also got a canvas antigona tote that i simply adore!!!!


----------



## Dribbliette

ReneeMer said:


> I don’t own any Hermes or Tod’s.  But I can testify on the LV I own. I got 2 neverfulls and a speedy b and I love them.  I also got a canvas antigona tote that i simply adore!!!!


I have a speedy from years ago. I was thinking NF or speedyb but quality has gone down hill. NF straps dig into my hands when I tried it but I do find a tote so practical. Apparently speedyb are experiencing cracking on some batches according to LV at the moment but they don’t know which batches


----------



## littlezw

I am obsessed!


----------



## kbcrew

littlezw said:


> I am obsessed!



Both totes are beautiful! How have they worn over time? Does your burgundy scratch easily?


----------



## littlezw

I am not able to answer that yet since I only have them for weeks : ) For me, the leather feels quite durable.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

littlezw said:


> I am obsessed!


Both are beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## littlezw

kbcrew said:


> Both totes are beautiful! How have they worn over time? Does your burgundy scratch easily?


I am not able to answer that yet since I only have them for weeks : ) For me, the leather feels quite durable.


----------



## canyongirl

littlezw said:


> I am obsessed!



Both are gorgeous!  I love that they are understated|, yet you can pop out the YSL logo tag when you want.  This bag is definitely moving up my list.


----------



## Liisa

How to clean and take care of this shopper tote?


----------



## bbcerisette66

littlezw said:


> I am obsessed!


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Antigone

Does the croc one get wear and tear quickly too?


----------



## CookieDoh

Hi all,

After having had the bag (I have it in black) for about 2 years, I would say I will not purchase this bag again. The wear and tear is really disappointing. I remember within the first year I noticed that the straps were beginning to crack and even had some fraying with threads coming out, the corners were scuffing, and the heat stamp was starting to fade a little— I use the bag daily for work, but I do baby it (never on the floor, never threw it around, never too heavy—water bottle, wallet, small makeup bag, etc) I took the bag back to the store to do repairs after the first year—the SA said they could repair the straps and the corners but not the heat stamp, it took about a month to fix the straps and it looked good. But even so, after about 2 months of use, the straps began to crack and fray again (sometimes I cut the loose threads sticking out...) At this point, I no longer have warranty on the bag and haven’t taken it back for repairs— maybe I’ll take it back for strap replacement (not sure how much they would charge) But as someone said in an earlier post, I’ve had cheap bags last better than this. I’m so disappointed that I picked this bag over the neverfull... so much regret! For those of you thinking of purchasing, I would NOT recommended.


----------



## Jaime

From the stories I've heard of late I would never purchase another one. But I have had mine for 2 years and have experienced no signs of wear at all. I don't use it exclusively but I go through patches where it is my main bag for a month or so then swap out but it looks as new.

So I'd not purchase again in case I got a bad one but I don't regret buying mine for a second.


----------



## RitaLA

kbcrew said:


> Anyone have another designer tote that they love that isn’t the neverfull or the YSL tote?


Givenchy antigona tote.  I have the canvas one with the poppy seed print.  I love it.  I like it better than LV and YSL totes


----------



## pinkmonique73

I bought this tote from neimans about four months ago, the saint laurent is coming off the front of the bag and you can barely see it.  Is that normal?  I was told by neimans I would need to contact YSL. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## RitaLA

pinkmonique73 said:


> I bought this tote from neimans about four months ago, the saint laurent is coming off the front of the bag and you can barely see it.  Is that normal?  I was told by neimans I would need to contact YSL. Anyone else have the same issue?


Yes I did when I got my first tote. After 3 or 4 months the logo was fading. Luckily  I bought it from Nordstrom so they just gave me a new one.  I will be honest, when it comes to buying high end bags, I prefer to deal with Nordstrom than any of the other dept stores.  I do hope you get a great resolution but my experience with Neiman has been the worst.  I don’t think I will ever buy anything from them again.


----------



## lux loves

I'm really interested in getting this bag as a bag for school to hold my laptop and stuff and at the start of this thread I was pretty set on it but towards the end, people really started not recommending it which makes me conflicted. The price isn't too bad for the bag and I don't want to spend too much as it is for school and the bag is very classy and simple and not in your face designer which is like, I wouldn't get the LV NF for school because of that but I was wondering if any of you had some tips or advice. I would probably get the black because it goes with everything and is classic.


----------



## Dribbliette

lux loves said:


> I'm really interested in getting this bag as a bag for school to hold my laptop and stuff and at the start of this thread I was pretty set on it but towards the end, people really started not recommending it which makes me conflicted. The price isn't too bad for the bag and I don't want to spend too much as it is for school and the bag is very classy and simple and not in your face designer which is like, I wouldn't get the LV NF for school because of that but I was wondering if any of you had some tips or advice. I would probably get the black because it goes with everything and is classic.


It stretches at the handles, scratches easy and corners wear terrible. In my opinion it’s a waste of money on longevity. I’d get the LV NF in Azur or ebene print if you don’t like the monogram. They take weight and daily abuse well. Are lightweight compared to all leather, waterproof. I don’t care what people think of my bags, if I love it, I rock it and have started so many trends that way back in school years. I’d be the first to carry or wear something and the following week, others would be seen too! Be a flamingo in a flock of pigeons ♥️


----------



## Jaime

I have never had a problem with mine, I love it. But I think it can be hit and miss. I'd not fill it with a laptop and books though personally..There are not many bags I'd do that with anyway because most regular handbags aren't made for the weight of school items.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I have the croc embossed and it likely hides wear and tear a little better than the smooth leather.  It is my everyday bag, I occasionally carry a large laptop or over fill it.  I also carry a small nylon carry bag folded inside in case I have additional items I would not want to carry and no extra hands to do so without the assistance of another bag.


----------



## Lozzalozza

lux loves said:


> I'm really interested in getting this bag as a bag for school to hold my laptop and stuff and at the start of this thread I was pretty set on it but towards the end, people really started not recommending it which makes me conflicted. The price isn't too bad for the bag and I don't want to spend too much as it is for school and the bag is very classy and simple and not in your face designer which is like, I wouldn't get the LV NF for school because of that but I was wondering if any of you had some tips or advice. I would probably get the black because it goes with everything and is classic.



I've had my black tote since July 2016 and use it daily for work. I haven't had any issues with it at all. Mine has been holding up quite well. I put lots of things in my bag like my lunch, gym clothes (not runners) and drink bottle. I can imagine that the bag would stretch out quite a bit if you had a laptop in there daily. The straps will probably pull on your shoulders and create a pain point there so I would not recommend this bag if you're planning to put a laptop in there. I think it's a good price for what you get. Hope that helps.


----------



## enright98

Lozzalozza said:


> I've had my black tote since July 2016 and use it daily for work. I haven't had any issues with it at all. Mine has been holding up quite well. I put lots of things in my bag like my lunch, gym clothes (not runners) and drink bottle. I can imagine that the bag would stretch out quite a bit if you had a laptop in there daily. The straps will probably pull on your shoulders and create a pain point there so I would not recommend this bag if you're planning to put a laptop in there. I think it's a good price for what you get. Hope that helps.



I agree on not using it for laptops - have tried in the past but found that, with laptop and everything else thrown in, the straps really dig into my shoulders. It’d be better to find a bag with wider straps or to carry a laptop bag separately.


----------



## VanillaLV

pinkmonique73 said:


> I bought this tote from neimans about four months ago, the saint laurent is coming off the front of the bag and you can barely see it.  Is that normal?  I was told by neimans I would need to contact YSL. Anyone else have the same issue?



Mine came off after 2 months. And one of the corners was starting to peel. Brought it back to the shop told them that this has to be a quality issue. Then the Manager said it isn’t and that it’s probably normal wear and tear and how I used my bag. I took offense to that because I am very careful with my bags some I’ve had for years and they still look new ! She said the warranty is only for the hardware of the bag and not the leather ! They would repair the corner  (free) and I could have the Saint Laurent imprinted again but it would be sent back to France and would take 6 months +. Obviously wasn’t pleased with that response coz the bag clearly has a quality issue. Then the Director of YSL came out coz I was not happy because I was the least expecting that they would replace the bag (I shop at LV quite often and if there is something defective they will replace for me ). I guess more annoyed too how they kept on saying over and over that ONLY hardware is covered and not the leather. the only hardware on the tote is the YSL on the clochette !! Well the Director is French and I spoke french talked to him about my issue. And he said the same thing as he Manager. He was definitely more pleasant than her. But I was truly disappointed with the after service if I was to compare with LV Gucci etc. 
So I had the corner repaired didn’t want to wait for the 6 months to ship it out to get imprinted. This is my only YSL purchase and will definitely be my last !


----------



## princessofnyc

CookieDoh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After having had the bag (I have it in black) for about 2 years, I would say I will not purchase this bag again. The wear and tear is really disappointing. I remember within the first year I noticed that the straps were beginning to crack and even had some fraying with threads coming out, the corners were scuffing, and the heat stamp was starting to fade a little— I use the bag daily for work, but I do baby it (never on the floor, never threw it around, never too heavy—water bottle, wallet, small makeup bag, etc) I took the bag back to the store to do repairs after the first year—the SA said they could repair the straps and the corners but not the heat stamp, it took about a month to fix the straps and it looked good. But even so, after about 2 months of use, the straps began to crack and fray again (sometimes I cut the loose threads sticking out...) At this point, I no longer have warranty on the bag and haven’t taken it back for repairs— maybe I’ll take it back for strap replacement (not sure how much they would charge) But as someone said in an earlier post, I’ve had cheap bags last better than this. I’m so disappointed that I picked this bag over the neverfull... so much regret! For those of you thinking of purchasing, I would NOT recommended.



Omg I have the same issue with the straps! I've also had mine two years now- they started fraying well over a year ago but I ignored it since I was using it for school every day :/ Now that I'm finished with school I want to take it in to have them repaired, but it's very disappointing the repair didn't even keep! I'm sorry this happened to you :/ If you decide to take it back please update us! I can also let you know as I plan to take mine in in the next few weeks.


----------



## princessofnyc

lux loves said:


> I'm really interested in getting this bag as a bag for school to hold my laptop and stuff and at the start of this thread I was pretty set on it but towards the end, people really started not recommending it which makes me conflicted. The price isn't too bad for the bag and I don't want to spend too much as it is for school and the bag is very classy and simple and not in your face designer which is like, I wouldn't get the LV NF for school because of that but I was wondering if any of you had some tips or advice. I would probably get the black because it goes with everything and is classic.


I used mine for school- I posted above that it had some quality issues with the straps fraying only a few months into wearing it, but in terms of capacity it was great for school. I could fit my laptop, notebook, one textbook or two small books, pencil case, lunch, and a sweater or sweatshirt, plus all the normal things I would carry in a purse (wallet, water bottle, small things like lip balm and mirror went in the pouch, etc). And it's black w/ gold hardware so I never worried about getting it dirty (also to note that I live in NYC where it rains and snows often- it frequently got wet but it hasn't seemed to damage the leather at all). And yes it is a very classy and understated bag, you can even tuck the charm inside so no one would even know it's YSL unless they looked closely at the stamp. All of that said- I'm not sure I could in good conscience recommend the bag, simply because of the quality issues I've had with the straps. Lol, sorry, I know that doesn't really help with your decision!


----------



## lv.uni.girl

I bought this bag earlier this year and since its purchase I have been using it continuously for college. I find it sooo amazingly practical and elegant, I have no problem using this bag - whereas when I used to get a new bag I babied it and worried about damage - and still, it remains in good condition. I should note that while the bag is delicate I have no problem filling it with my laptop, water, snacks, makeup, etc (and even a textbook on one - imprudent - occasion). I personally prefer this bag with a bit of weight in it or else it will not stay on my shoulders, speaking of which, this is the first tote which I find comfortable and really anchors itself to my shoulders! The only drawback is that if it's pouring with rain the open top isn't favourable, I tend to use a stronger leather zip-top bag. I chose to buy this bag because it was extremely subtle, doesn't scream out that it is a designer handbag - the main thing I was looking for because it's kinda unsafe to carry designer bags sometimes (though I believe I could tell the bag is YSL because of the quality, spotted the same bag a few times so easily aha). I hope this is a permanent bag in the collection, because I hope to buy another colour in a couple of years.


----------



## svmgv

pinkmonique73 said:


> I bought this tote from neimans about four months ago, the saint laurent is coming off the front of the bag and you can barely see it.  Is that normal?  I was told by neimans I would need to contact YSL. Anyone else have the same issue?


Yes it SUCKS.


----------



## svmgv

lux loves said:


> I'm really interested in getting this bag as a bag for school to hold my laptop and stuff and at the start of this thread I was pretty set on it but towards the end, people really started not recommending it which makes me conflicted. The price isn't too bad for the bag and I don't want to spend too much as it is for school and the bag is very classy and simple and not in your face designer which is like, I wouldn't get the LV NF for school because of that but I was wondering if any of you had some tips or advice. I would probably get the black because it goes with everything and is classic.



Purchased this directly from Saint Laurent Fifth Ave couple years ago and used _occasionally_ to carry a macbook pro and not much else. The handles started to split after a couple of months, like to the point where had I kept using they would have completely broken apart. I will say that they did replace it without too much hassle, but sadly the replacement had the exact same issue. Please don't waste your money.


----------



## Jaime

Shame so many have had issues. Mine still looks new and it's used *alot*


----------



## guccilover21

Yes mine still looks brand new as well. I’m glad they are at least helpful in the case of replacements. It’s a very classy bag and useful overall. I like it’s minimalist aesthetic.


----------



## kmatt33

I am interested in the large shopper tote but am worried about how it will hold up for everyday.  I commute on the train to work so the bag would have to be durable.  I am debating between this one and the Faure Le Page Daily Battle Tote.  I am wondering if the canvas would be a better option.  How has the Large Shopping tote held up as I have read here that the handles are fraying which is a huge pet peeve of mine so I just wanted to check to see how much of a problem that is.  Here are the two bags I am looking at.


----------



## Jaime

If you've read this thread you will have seen that for some of us it has held up great with no signs of wear and for others it has fallen apart fast. Mine has held up so for me I'd go YSL as I don't really like the look of the other.. Pick what's right for you and what you prefer because everyone's experience has differed.


----------



## RitaLA

kmatt33 said:


> I am interested in the large shopper tote but am worried about how it will hold up for everyday.  I commute on the train to work so the bag would have to be durable.  I am debating between this one and the Faure Le Page Daily Battle Tote.  I am wondering if the canvas would be a better option.  How has the Large Shopping tote held up as I have read here that the handles are fraying which is a huge pet peeve of mine so I just wanted to check to see how much of a problem that is.  Here are the two bags I am looking at.


I have the dark gray and I noticed the wear  on the corners. And I baby my bags. The handles are fine. I have several totes (Celine,Tory Burch, Alexander Wang, Givenchy Antigona and others) and I can tell you that my YSL is the one with the lowest leather quality.  My other YSL bags are fine but that tote was not worth it for me.  I regret the purchase. Some might disagree.  Just sharing my personal experience


----------



## Venessa84

kmatt33 said:


> I am interested in the large shopper tote but am worried about how it will hold up for everyday.  I commute on the train to work so the bag would have to be durable.  I am debating between this one and the Faure Le Page Daily Battle Tote.  I am wondering if the canvas would be a better option.  How has the Large Shopping tote held up as I have read here that the handles are fraying which is a huge pet peeve of mine so I just wanted to check to see how much of a problem that is.  Here are the two bags I am looking at.



I haven’t had issues with mine and feel it was worth it. No fraying handles here.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

I have this bag and using it as my workbag since 2016. I only use it during the dry season (like spring-early fall), just to avoid rain getting to my computer, although I had caught in the rain several times but the rain don't leave any water marks, just wipe it dry and the bag is good as new. I don't baby this bag and I often carry a lot with it (13.5" laptop, charger, plenty of document, wallet, lunch, books, and all other essentials). I will share a few pictures, one is the picture of the bag I took today, the other one is the corner which shows some wears, and the handle, which started to have some loose thread. Hopefully this will help you decide. [emoji2]


----------



## purseobsesedsarah

Beyond upset with my shopping tote only 3 months of wear-- the logo and the straps are fine but the CORNERS! 3/4 damaged and I baby this bag! Does any one know how to repair bag corners?


----------



## miss_autumn

I've had this tote since mid 2017 and have used it as my work bag ever since, great bag and carries a lot however I've just noticed the handles are cracked on the sides and its starting to fray. Has anyone else experienced this with their tote? If so, how did you go about repairing it?


----------



## princessofnyc

miss_autumn said:


> I've had this tote since mid 2017 and have used it as my work bag ever since, great bag and carries a lot however I've just noticed the handles are cracked on the sides and its starting to fray. Has anyone else experienced this with their tote? If so, how did you go about repairing it?


Yeah it's unfortunately a very common issue with this bag. I sent my bag to Leather Pros in LA, they did an amazing job (see before/after). I JUST got it back, so I'll try to remember to post an update in a few months to show how well they're holding up!


----------



## miss_autumn

princessofnyc said:


> Yeah it's unfortunately a very common issue with this bag. I sent my bag to Leather Pros in LA, they did an amazing job (see before/after). I JUST got it back, so I'll try to remember to post an update in a few months to show how well they're holding up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380371
> View attachment 4380372



Thanks for your reply, glad you were able to get the handles fixed. I’ll have to find a repairer in Australia that can do it. Looking forward to seeing how it holds up in the next few months for you!


----------



## Christineee86

This is what a brand new Saint Laurent shopper looks like after one week of wearing it... ONE WEEK! Sorry but this is not acceptable!


----------



## Christineee86

Christineee86 said:


> This is what a brand new Saint Laurent shopper looks like after one week of wearing it... ONE WEEK! Sorry but this is not acceptable!



So I returned the bag to the seller and the refunded me the money. Apparently it’s an issue to the bag that they cannot fix! I really love the design of the bag and thought it would be a nice, understated alternative to the LV Neverfull, but I think I’ll just spend a little more and get me an Epi Neverfull instead!


----------



## Elena S

I went through this thread and saw someone asking about the N/S version of this tote, but no one actually replied anything about it. So does anyone own the vertical shopper? How does it hold up? Is it better/worse than the wider one? To me it looks more secure since basically the whole opening is gonna be under your shoulder. But what about the functionality?


----------



## Elena S

Okay, no-one seems to have one, so I got it myself 


Now I'm debating if I should keep YSL or Mulberry Bayswater in this thread: Summer shopper: Mulberry Bayswater tote or Saint Laurent?

I must say I really like how lightweight YSL is, and its clean and understated silhouette. I only wish the color was more blush. The color is called Light Natural and looks more rose on YSL website. The photos on Mytheresa are much closer to reality. I will even add a comparison photo (photo from YSL is on top):


----------



## LynJA11

Elena S said:


> Okay, no-one seems to have one, so I got it myself
> View attachment 4412949
> 
> Now I'm debating if I should keep YSL or Mulberry Bayswater in this thread: Summer shopper: Mulberry Bayswater tote or Saint Laurent?
> 
> I must say I really like how lightweight YSL is, and its clean and understated silhouette. I only wish the color was more blush. The color is called Light Natural and looks more rose on YSL website. The photos on Mytheresa are much closer to reality. I will even add a comparison photo (photo from YSL is on top):
> View attachment 4412952


I love that one! But these stories about quality issues have me scared. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Miss World

kmatt33 said:


> I am interested in the large shopper tote but am worried about how it will hold up for everyday.  I commute on the train to work so the bag would have to be durable.  I am debating between this one and the Faure Le Page Daily Battle Tote.  I am wondering if the canvas would be a better option.  How has the Large Shopping tote held up as I have read here that the handles are fraying which is a huge pet peeve of mine so I just wanted to check to see how much of a problem that is.  Here are the two bags I am looking at.


Canvas is always a better option. If you are going to use it everyday, carry heavy items like IPads/laptops canvas is stronger.


----------



## Elena S

LynJA11 said:


> I love that one! But these stories about quality issues have me scared. What did you end up doing?


I ended up getting this and couldn't be happier: Introducing... Coccinelle ❤
Apart from not being sure about the color, I was also concerned about possible quality issues. So decided that it's not worth it even if it goes on sale.


----------



## Lorz25

Anyone who has bought this bag recently?? I've been looking at a tote bag for work and travel and I quite like the style of this but I'm also worried about the negative experiences some of you have had with it. I don't plan on filling it with a lot of heavy things, just my lunch for work, headphones, water bottle, ipad mini, cardigan, etc.

I'm not a fan of the LV Neverfull and I liked the minimalistic style of this bag and that it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## chanelbee23

Lorz25 said:


> Anyone who has bought this bag recently?? I've been looking at a tote bag for work and travel and I quite like the style of this but I'm also worried about the negative experiences some of you have had with it. I don't plan on filling it with a lot of heavy things, just my lunch for work, headphones, water bottle, ipad mini, cardigan, etc.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the LV Neverfull and I liked the minimalistic style of this bag and that it doesn't break the bank.



I have this bag. It's gorgeous, pretty light weight and holds a lot, but I've had similar issues to some of the posters on here. The handles have frayed really badly, and the gold stamped logo has faded and looks dull.
I was told at my local store that they'd have to send it away for repair and don't know how long it will take and how much it will cost. The corners have held up fairly well though, if that helps.


----------



## 3threebabies

Lorz25 said:


> Anyone who has bought this bag recently?? I've been looking at a tote bag for work and travel and I quite like the style of this but I'm also worried about the negative experiences some of you have had with it. I don't plan on filling it with a lot of heavy things, just my lunch for work, headphones, water bottle, ipad mini, cardigan, etc.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the LV Neverfull and I liked the minimalistic style of this bag and that it doesn't break the bank.


I have had bag since December 2017. I have quite a few bags that I rotate and haven’t really used this in summer as I got black. I got it back out today, since I am putting away my Pink Bayswater tote. I “use” my totes but never carry a laptop. I do not baby my totes at all; otherwise I would carry a shoulder bag. Mine still looks pretty new. I really do think how a bag wears is very ymmv, especially tote bags.


----------



## Zoffen

Does anyone have the shopping bag in crocodile embossed leather? 
 How is the wear and tear on it?
Thank you!


----------



## katlina

So, here is someone who just bought this second hand (new though, maybe worn once, even all the protective stickers were still in place). 

ALL OF THE PROBLEMS you experiences happen to ALL BAGS that are made this way: Raw leather that has so-calld coat-edging on the leather sides will fray, after more or less years of year, the threads underneath will show etc.

Heat stamps that are not imprintend but printed ONto leather will also fade - sooner or later.
everything you have mentioned here in terms of faults has happened to my beloved COCCINELLE tote, which was almost identical in style, but it did hold up for 7 years. After that I had to literally trash it because the handles just fell apart, after a second edge-repair etc.

So regardless of whether a bag is from a high end designer or a middle one - if its unlined, raw leather and edge-coated, this will happen.


As for the bag that i bough. i DONT KNOW  I am in desperate need of a replacement of the coccinelle bag, as my only other bags (chanel or the YSL uptown) arent big enough for work documents. But at he same time, I feel like because I know the above (problems will occur) i might as well get a leather tote by a less luxurious brand... this is giving me a real headache


----------



## katlina

p.s.: Mine doesnt have the logo embossed onto the leather cover for the little YSL logo.... now that I think of it. Could that be a design change?


----------



## laudr03

Very true. This bag might show wear and tear soon if you use it to death. This is what happened to one of my friends who loves her SL tote. Mine (I own 3) are in good condition still but I rotate them more often. If you're concerned about this, I would recommend a LV Neverfull or Goyard St. Louis. Coated canvas is more durable.


----------



## Grande Latte

I prefer the vertical shopper.


----------



## tasjaa

Just wondering if the heat stamp really fades super quick? I have been wanting this bag for so long but I will be really frustrated if the heat stamp fades in a minute... I was thinking about the toy tote too maybe if worn crossbody the stamp will stay on longer?


----------



## 3threebabies

tasjaa said:


> Just wondering if the heat stamp really fades super quick? I have been wanting this bag for so long but I will be really frustrated if the heat stamp fades in a minute... I was thinking about the toy tote too maybe if worn crossbody the stamp will stay on longer?


My heat stamp is fine. My tote is over 2 years old, but she is rotated with other bags.


----------



## tasjaa

3threebabies said:


> My heat stamp is fine. My tote is over 2 years old, but she is rotated with other bags.


Thank you!!


----------



## tasjaa

3threebabies said:


> My heat stamp is fine. My tote is over 2 years old, but she is rotated with other bags.


I just purchased it! Fingers crossed mine holds up as great as yours thank you!!


----------



## 3threebabies

She is a great bag. Looks pretty sleek for a tote. Light weight. Fairly flexible. Fits my shoulder well. The pouch helps from everything getting lost in a black hole.


----------



## jaschultze

I just read through this whole thread, and it seems to me that the quality problems are fairly recent. I wonder if anything has changed, or if people are more picky now or have carried their original bags longer?

I am still thinking of getting one, but will probably do so from Nordstrom, as I know they will take care of anything that goes wrong, even after some wear. Thanks, all, for sharing your photos and experiences!


----------



## hikarupanda

I’ve been using my shopping tote for work everyday for a month now. So far I don’t have any quality issue and I’m quite happy with it! I take public transit and during rush hour it’s packed in the train, but it’s still looking great even tho I have people bumping in my bag pretty much everyday!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Hello, lovely TPFers! I'm so excited about this tote, but I am having the hardest time deciding between Black and Dusty Grey! Black is so classic and elegant, but I tend to lean more toward nudes and earth tones in all my other bags. I got this initially for the purpose of having a clean, sophisticated work tote option for a new job. Any opinions?!


----------



## SushiLover

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hello, lovely TPFers! I'm so excited about this tote, but I am having the hardest time deciding between Black and Dusty Grey! Black is so classic and elegant, but I tend to lean more toward nudes and earth tones in all my other bags. I got this initially for the purpose of having a clean, sophisticated work tote option for a new job. Any opinions?!
> View attachment 4692469
> View attachment 4692470


dusty grey!!


----------



## luxurylover7

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hello, lovely TPFers! I'm so excited about this tote, but I am having the hardest time deciding between Black and Dusty Grey! Black is so classic and elegant, but I tend to lean more toward nudes and earth tones in all my other bags. I got this initially for the purpose of having a clean, sophisticated work tote option for a new job. Any opinions?!
> View attachment 4692469
> View attachment 4692470



The dusty grey is gorgeous!! Another vote for dusty grey


----------



## baninny

I wish I read through this thread before buying mine from Neiman last month.  they were running the gift card promotion and I had another gift card from December when I bought a pair of Hangisi flats. I ended up getting the Saint Laurent tote for less than $500 with tax. 

The tote has been sitting in my closet due to quarantine. Who knows when I will be able to start using it but the reviews make me nervous! There’s no way for me to return it. It’s so sleek and well priced which is why I ended up getting it. I should have gotten the Celine Cabas instead - I just couldn’t talk myself into spending $2k for a tote!

I hope my Saint Laurent tote holds up well.....if/when I ever get to use it.


----------



## laudr03

baninny said:


> I wish I read through this thread before buying mine from Neiman last month.  they were running the gift card promotion and I had another gift card from December when I bought a pair of Hangisi flats. I ended up getting the Saint Laurent tote for less than $500 with tax.
> 
> The tote has been sitting in my closet due to quarantine. Who knows when I will be able to start using it but the reviews make me nervous! There’s no way for me to return it. It’s so sleek and well priced which is why I ended up getting it. I should have gotten the Celine Cabas instead - I just couldn’t talk myself into spending $2k for a tote!
> 
> I hope my Saint Laurent tote holds up well.....if/when I ever get to use it.


You won’t regret it. It a good tote and mine have hold up well. I have 3 and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## hikarupanda

baninny said:


> I wish I read through this thread before buying mine from Neiman last month.  they were running the gift card promotion and I had another gift card from December when I bought a pair of Hangisi flats. I ended up getting the Saint Laurent tote for less than $500 with tax.
> 
> The tote has been sitting in my closet due to quarantine. Who knows when I will be able to start using it but the reviews make me nervous! There’s no way for me to return it. It’s so sleek and well priced which is why I ended up getting it. I should have gotten the Celine Cabas instead - I just couldn’t talk myself into spending $2k for a tote!
> 
> I hope my Saint Laurent tote holds up well.....if/when I ever get to use it.



Less than $500 is a good deal! Enjoy it! As much as I love the look of Celine cabas, I also can’t talk myself into spending that much on a work bag that I know I’ll abuse, and I think it’s a bit on the heavier side. I think this Saint Laurent tote is a good buy especially considering how much you paid!


----------



## Jaime

I agree. I have had no issues at all with mine but for under $500 I would be happy to take the risk. It's a great bag.


----------



## baninny

laudr03 said:


> You won’t regret it. It a good tote and mine have hold up well. I have 3 and no issues whatsoever.


Thank you!


----------



## baninny

Jaime said:


> I agree. I have had no issues at all with mine but for under $500 I would be happy to take the risk. It's a great bag.





hikarupanda said:


> Less than $500 is a good deal! Enjoy it! As much as I love the look of Celine cabas, I also can’t talk myself into spending that much on a work bag that I know I’ll abuse, and I think it’s a bit on the heavier side. I think this Saint Laurent tote is a good buy especially considering how much you paid!


Thank you! I feel much better. Can’t wait to finally use it.


----------



## Panlove

I am interested in buying the SL shopping tote.  I looked at one in 2019 at Nordstroms and noticed the YSL logo tag hanging from the  strap was plastic. I didn’t purchase at the time because it seemed that if the tag became exposed it could break off pretty easily. I came across the description of the same bag recently and the logo tag was described as “metal.”  If you have this bag could you confirm whether your YSL logo tag is metal or plastic.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## laudr03

Panlove said:


> I am interested in buying the SL shopping tote.  I looked at one in 2019 at Nordstroms and noticed the YSL logo tag hanging from the  strap was plastic. I didn’t purchase at the time because it seemed that if the tag became exposed it could break off pretty easily. I came across the description of the same bag recently and the logo tag was described as “metal.”  If you have this bag could you confirm whether your YSL logo tag is metal or plastic.  Thanks in advance.


That doesn’t seem right, it should be metal. I own three from different years and all have a metal YSL tag.


----------



## Panlove

laudr03 said:


> That doesn’t seem right, it should be metal. I own three from different years and all have a metal YSL tag.


Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Venessa84

laudr03 said:


> That doesn’t seem right, it should be metal. I own three from different years and all have a metal YSL tag.



Agree with this. I’ve only seen it with a metal tag.


----------



## Panlove

Venessa84 said:


> Agree with this. I’ve only seen it with a metal tag.


Thanks!


----------



## losangeles

Has anyone seen this tote with a red interior?


----------



## LemonDrop

tasjaa said:


> I just purchased it! Fingers crossed mine holds up as great as yours thank you!!





hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4680372
> View attachment 4680373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been using my shopping tote for work everyday for a month now. So far I don’t have any quality issue and I’m quite happy with it! I take public transit and during rush hour it’s packed in the train, but it’s still looking great even tho I have people bumping in my bag pretty much everyday!



how are your new bags holding up?


----------



## Honeycubs

YSL updated their site and the bag is back in stock for 850€! It's very expensive but it's my first investment in a bag and I intend to use it for a very long time.

So I have a question, how many kilograms of things do you usually carry with you in this bag?

I'm tired of backpacks and I will start law school next semester (which has heavy books), so I got this bag since it looked roomy. I usually don't take any makeup and only my wallet, laptop (about 1.5kg) and I might have to carry some books, maybe some water as well. All in all, would this bag be able to carry about 5kg of things without breaking? Has anyone tested this?  If no, then I'd probably just use it for other things/keep it until I start work since it's so pretty.


----------



## Honeycubs

Update: YSL.com cancelled my order and gave me the money back but they didn’t state why  I already emailed them about this.

I was so happy about getting this bag maybe next week. But at the same time I’ve read through this topic and maybe it’s for the better?? It seems like people are experiencing quality issues with the newer models, so I’m not sure if the sudden cancellation was a sign.....


----------



## RollingStone

My first YSL shopping tote. Have it for two months. The imprinted sign is a little worn of, but otherwise I enjoy the quality of the leather.


----------



## Joy77

Hi
I am thinking of the PERFORATED shopper tote in dark green, has anyone tried the perforated leather,


----------



## Joy77




----------



## jordanaaa

Anyone know anything about the bag in the "dark sun" color? Any information on wear / color would be appreciated  can't tell if it's a dark tan or yellow...


----------



## canyongirl

jordanaaa said:


> Anyone know anything about the bag in the "dark sun" color? Any information on wear / color would be appreciated  can't tell if it's a dark tan or yellow...



I saw it in person and definitely has a yellow undertone, not the cognac color I was hoping for.


----------



## Melody5

RollingStone said:


> My first YSL shopping tote. Have it for two months. The imprinted sign is a little worn of, but otherwise I enjoy the quality of the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4830656


Hi, how is the imprinted logo now? Has it faded completely? I’m thinking of getting this tote but really worried about the wear & tear of it. Thanks so much!


----------



## blackcherry88

Joy77 said:


> View attachment 4902568



I have the same enquiry as @Joy77!! Does anyone have experience with this version of the shopper tote (with the YSL logo in perforation)? I am considering this as the base of this version is being sewn externally on the sides (as compared to the usual shopping tote) hence reducing the chance for the type of corner wear seen on the pre-loved regular models.

Can the tassel be removed? And is it suitable for daily use? Will there be any issue with the perforation? (I passed on a really well priced Balmain shopping tote because I find the perforation on that bag was done too close to each other and I am afraid that given how I intend to use it as a gym bag I might tear the leather apart)


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Does anyone have the smaller YSL tote, and advise on wear?


----------



## CafeFiend

Elena S said:


> Okay, no-one seems to have one, so I got it myself
> View attachment 4412949
> 
> Now I'm debating if I should keep YSL or Mulberry Bayswater in this thread: Summer shopper: Mulberry Bayswater tote or Saint Laurent?
> 
> I must say I really like how lightweight YSL is, and its clean and understated silhouette. I only wish the color was more blush. The color is called Light Natural and looks more rose on YSL website. The photos on Mytheresa are much closer to reality. I will even add a comparison photo (photo from YSL is on top):
> View attachment 4412952


Hi Elena, how’s your NS tote holding up after 2 years? I like the light colour too but am concerned with the quality of the leather. Others have complained about fraying handles, scuffs on the edge of the leather and corners. Does this hold up with a MacBook Pro 13 inch which weighs 3 pounds/ 1.4 kg? Thank you.


----------



## l.ch.

I so want one in the toy size!!! Perfect size and crossbody!!! I was thinking the Céline small cabas, but it is apparently discontinued. This has the added advantage of the magnetic closure! The grey and the burgundy are beautiful!


----------



## Elena S

CafeFiend said:


> Hi Elena, how’s your NS tote holding up after 2 years? I like the light colour too but am concerned with the quality of the leather. Others have complained about fraying handles, scuffs on the edge of the leather and corners. Does this hold up with a MacBook Pro 13 inch which weighs 3 pounds/ 1.4 kg? Thank you.


Hi, can’t advise you on that unfortunately. I was not sure about the color and ended up returning it.


----------



## coffee2go

Hi! I have black leather YSL vertical shopper for over 3 years, I didn’t babied it at all, and carried lots of heavy stuff when I got it like laptop, gym clothes, water, books, groceries and so on… not taking into account that since the start of pandemic there have been few months that it just sit on my shelf, I would say the bag held up pretty good. When not in use, I always stuff it with a plush toy so it holds its shape and keep it in a dust bag. The only wear and tear I have so far is on the corners of the bag and the shoulder straps have some cracking on the edges of the glazing. But as I said, I use it a lot. For the price and quality of the leather, I would say this is great designer shopping tote, as it’s pretty affordable and the leather is great. I also love it’s minimalistic look as logos are very subtle. I opted for a vertical shape as I think it’s much more secure than the horizontal one: the bag doesn’t have any zip compartment apart of inner detachable compartment, so I would worry more if the bag was larger for anyone to have easy access. But since the vertical version is much slimmer, I feel like when I hold it under the shoulder, close to my body, it’s not as easy for someone to get inside. This was my first luxury designer bag and I still love it and enjoy wearing to this day!


----------



## lvr4shoes

coffee2go said:


> Hi! I have black leather YSL vertical shopper for over 3 years, I didn’t babied it at all, and carried lots of heavy stuff when I got it like laptop, gym clothes, water, books, groceries and so on… not taking into account that since the start of pandemic there have been few months that it just sit on my shelf, I would say the bag held up pretty good. When not in use, I always stuff it with a plush toy so it holds its shape and keep it in a dust bag. The only wear and tear I have so far is on the corners of the bag and the shoulder straps have some cracking on the edges of the glazing. But as I said, I use it a lot. For the price and quality of the leather, I would say this is great designer shopping tote, as it’s pretty affordable and the leather is great. I also love it’s minimalistic look as logos are very subtle. I opted for a vertical shape as I think it’s much more secure than the horizontal one: the bag doesn’t have any zip compartment apart of inner detachable compartment, so I would worry more if the bag was larger for anyone to have easy access. But since the vertical version is much slimmer, I feel like when I hold it under the shoulder, close to my body, it’s not as easy for someone to get inside. This was my first luxury designer bag and I still love it and enjoy wearing to this day!
> 
> View attachment 5260104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260108


Thanks for this! I just received mine off of Fashionphile (2019 bag) and it was hard finding any YT videos reviewing it. I plan on using mine for work. How about the inside? How are you cleaning it? And the charm wear and tear?


----------



## coffee2go

lvr4shoes said:


> Thanks for this! I just received mine off of Fashionphile (2019 bag) and it was hard finding any YT videos reviewing it. I plan on using mine for work. How about the inside? How are you cleaning it? And the charm wear and tear?



The inside is in a great condition as I haven’t spilled anything over, maybe just a bottle of water once. I always stuff my bag with a towel and a plush bear so it keeps it shape. The charm has no wear and tear as it stays inside the leather part, I almost never take it out, as I don’t being too showy. Also even I take out the metal part on purpose, it still gets covered with leather while walking as the leather part doesn’t stays put up for long… not sure if you got the sense of I’m saying, but once you have the bag in your hands and wear it, you’ll get it I guess)


----------



## runningd1va

coffee2go said:


> Hi! I have black leather YSL vertical shopper for over 3 years, I didn’t babied it at all, and carried lots of heavy stuff when I got it like laptop, gym clothes, water, books, groceries and so on… not taking into account that since the start of pandemic there have been few months that it just sit on my shelf, I would say the bag held up pretty good. When not in use, I always stuff it with a plush toy so it holds its shape and keep it in a dust bag. The only wear and tear I have so far is on the corners of the bag and the shoulder straps have some cracking on the edges of the glazing. But as I said, I use it a lot. For the price and quality of the leather, I would say this is great designer shopping tote, as it’s pretty affordable and the leather is great. I also love it’s minimalistic look as logos are very subtle. I opted for a vertical shape as I think it’s much more secure than the horizontal one: the bag doesn’t have any zip compartment apart of inner detachable compartment, so I would worry more if the bag was larger for anyone to have easy access. But since the vertical version is much slimmer, I feel like when I hold it under the shoulder, close to my body, it’s not as easy for someone to get inside. This was my first luxury designer bag and I still love it and enjoy wearing to this day!
> 
> View attachment 5260104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260108


Your bag held up so well.  It's beautiful!


----------



## MicheleV

I just bought an East-West Shopper Tote in Stone Grey and want to get a purse insert for it to help it hold its structure better.

*Does anyone use one they would recommend and could hold a 13” mac air laptop (perhaps in sleeve) as well or have the laptop fit on the side?*

Here’s a photo of me in store with nothing inside the bag or maybe it had stuffing. Technically this is my first bag! I have a Gucci belt bag and an LV slg and a few designer scarves, so I’m pretty excited!


----------



## coffee2go

MicheleV said:


> I just bought an East-West Shopper Tote in Stone Grey and want to get a purse insert for it to help it hold its structure better.
> 
> *Does anyone use one they would recommend and could hold a 13” mac air laptop (perhaps in sleeve) as well or have the laptop fit on the side?*
> 
> Here’s a photo of me in store with nothing inside the bag or maybe it had stuffing. Technically this is my first bag! I have a Gucci belt bag and an LV slg and a few designer scarves, so I’m pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 5365201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365202



nice rain boots!  and also so happy for your new bag purchase! I don’t have East West bag, but from my experience with using bag inserts, I never find a bag insert that would work with my Mac Air 13, even for large bags, since these bag inserts have so many pockets… I usually put my personal belongings in a bag insert, and would fit a laptop inside its cover… on a side, out of bag insert if it makes sense… however should I wear a laptop on a daily basis, I’m afraid it could somehow affect the bag should I always put it one the same side… I mostly WFH nowadays, and should I use my laptop I would rather bring a backpack instead, so sorry, not much of a help here


----------



## MicheleV

coffee2go said:


> nice rain boots!  and also so happy for your new bag purchase! I don’t have East West bag, but from my experience with using bag inserts, I never find a bag insert that would work with my Mac Air 13, even for large bags, since these bag inserts have so many pockets… I usually put my personal belongings in a bag insert, and would fit a laptop inside its cover… on a side, out of bag insert if it makes sense… however should I wear a laptop on a daily basis, I’m afraid it could somehow affect the bag should I always put it one the same side… I mostly WFH nowadays, and should I use my laptop I would rather bring a backpack instead, so sorry, not much of a help here



Thanks! The rainboots are Pink Tartan - a local Canadian designer. Once I took the photo I realized how dirty they were - lol and cleaned them when I got home. 

I pulled the trigger on a nylon bag insert that's a bit smaller to maybe fit a laptop, because I don't want the bag to feel heavy like with a felt one. Will see how that goes and if I have to get a shaper as well for the bottom.

Yeah - I also WFH, but just wanted to fit it in case. Will report back in a few weeks.


----------

